# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Maples Barbecue

## Urbanized

Excited about this: www.maplesbarbecue.com

Instagram: @maplesbarbecue

"OKC's first Texas style pit BBQ stand. Coming soon to Midtown. Brought to you by Day One Concepts."

Day One is the restaurant group formed by Todd Woodruff, who brought about Waffle Champion and also the Buttermilk Sliders food truck (housed in the original Waffle Champion food truck). Based on his track record it should be very well executed and a huge hit.

Not sure of the exact location. Guessing someone else here might know. Pete?

----------


## HangryHippo

Awesome!

----------


## Roger S

Just heard about this place today myself..... There are at least 5 different Texas styles of BBQ.... Hoping they are going to be cooking Central Texas Style but I'm skeptical how they are going to pull off Texas Pit Style in Midtown without catching a lot of grief from neighbors like a lot of places have had to deal with in Austin recently.

If they are advertising Texas Pit Style it better be a wood fired pit and not a commercial pellet smoker or they'll lose their credibility with me immediately....... Not that I have anything against pellet smokers but the best places in Texas are not using them. However some of the top KCBS cooks are...... Huge difference between KC and Texas BBQ though.

Pete mentioned a new and exciting concept coming in another thread..... This could have been what he was alluding do.

----------


## Urbanized

Smoker is being fabricated locally from some large steel tanks. Photos of tanks are on IG account. Not sure what final product will look like, and still not sure about planned location. 'Cue is apparently going to be in same style neighborhood as Franklin.

----------


## Roger S

Yeah, just saw the pics on their FB page and that is promisiing.

Wonder how they are going to deal with the smoke. That was recently a huge issue in Austin with neighbors complaining about the constant smoke permeating their homes.

----------


## Urbanized

Well, fortunately the prevailing wind during most of the year will blow from Midtown to Heritage Hills, where folks are pretty understanding.

----------


## kevinpate

Best laugh I've had all month Urbanized.  :Tiphat:

----------


## Rover

Without huge expense they could use some electronic filtration to reduce or eliminate the smoke without affecting the draw of the air.

----------


## soonerguru

This sounds promising.

----------


## AP

The website says November 2016. That seems quick.

----------


## Roger S

> Without huge expense they could use some electronic filtration to reduce or eliminate the smoke without affecting the draw of the air.


Possibly... I know when Austin was considering making all the places there install smoke scrubbers. That most of them argued it would change the flavor of their meats and the cost was prohibitive.

----------


## Rover

> Possibly... I know when Austin was considering making all the places there install smoke scrubbers. That most of them argued it would change the flavor of their meats and the cost was prohibitive.


It shouldn't have any affect on flavor as all it does is capture prior to being released to the atmosphere and has zero effect on the smoke chamber.  Being electrostatic it doesn't require HEPA filter media and is a low static pressure drop device.  Doesn't really require an industrial grade full "scrubber".  A reasonably competent HVAC engineer should be able to put together an effective system to deal with neighborhood issues and it shouldn't break the bank.

----------


## catch22

Personally, I would love to have BBQ smoke directed at my house.

----------


## ctchandler

> Personally, I would love to have BBQ smoke directed at my house.


Catch,
I'm with you!  What a fine aroma.
C. T.

----------


## Chitty

As I understand it, it will be next to foodie's (in the parking lot). It's just a bbq trailer. No building.

----------


## stile99

> Personally, I would love to have BBQ smoke directed at my house.


Yup.  Need that like button.  The people in Austin who claim the smell of real BBQ is offensive can just move back to California.

----------


## sooner88

> As I understand it, it will be next to foodie's (in the parking lot). It's just a bbq trailer. No building.


Interesting. That's the only thing that made sense if they were going to actually hit the November 2016 open date.

----------


## Roger S

> As I understand it, it will be next to foodie's (in the parking lot). It's just a bbq trailer. No building.


Well that's how Franklin got started..... The pics of the two large tanks they are going to be using really raise some concern about the smoke then.... I could see their being some complaints about it but hope there's not because this sounds like the concept I have been wanting someone to try here. I would have probably looked at doing it in the Farmers Market area but I completely understand the draw to try it in Midtown too.

----------


## Urbanized

> As I understand it, it will be next to foodie's (in the parking lot). It's just a bbq trailer. No building.


Not going to be in this location. Location is still being finalized, but this is not it. Fabrication of smoker is starting today, BTW.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Not going to be in this location. Location is still being finalized, but this is not it. Fabrication of smoker is starting today, BTW.


Will it be a fixed location deal or a food truck?

----------


## Pete

Fixed location.

They are trying to wrap up a ground lease.

----------


## baralheia

> Personally, I would love to have BBQ smoke directed at my house.


Reminds me of when I visited Memphis and got to try Rendezvous in downtown... the exhaust from their kitchen blew directly into the alleyway where their front door is. I've never been so ready to just tear into a rack of ribs as I was that day, after waiting in line for an hour in that alleyway... just overwhelmed by that delicious aroma.

----------


## Pete

Some more info on Maples...

They are close to signing a ground lease in Midtown.

It will be a lot with a large concession trailer for ordering, and then the large flatbed with the smokers.  There will also be some picnic tables but no indoor seating.

If all goes well, they could be open by the first of December.

It will be like Burn Co. in Tulsa or several places in Texas:  open at 11, stay open until the meat sells out.

----------


## stile99

So "Texas Pit Style", in this case, means food truck (or concession trailer, whatever)?  I was wondering exactly what it meant, considering (as mentioned) there are at least five distinct styles of Texas Barbecue.  Since I quickly ruled out open pit, I wondered if they meant it is 'served' in the Texas style (which again means different things in different areas of the huge state), and that it would be you go order your meat from a dude who cuts it right there in front of you, you go select your sides, everything is weighed, you pay and get your food then there's an area with bread and pickles/onions/jalapenos and sauce if one is so inclined.  But with no indoor space that is ruled out as well. 

So, trailer in a lot, couple smokers, couple picnic tables.  It's Bobo's with beef instead of chicken?  I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that, just wondering what part makes it "Texas Style Pit".

----------


## OkiePoke

They are expecting to open in December with no indoor seating? That seems kind of risky. I guess they are expecting a lot of their business to be grab and go...

----------


## Roger S

I've wanted to see something tried here like what John Meuller did a few blocks from Franklin's in Austin. Which is why I have had my eye on the Farmer's Market but I can see it possibly being done in Midtown because it's similar to Bleu Garten.

He billed it as "The worlds largest backyard party." and it was basically a fenced off corner lot with a tent and a bunch of wooden picnic tables, his pits, and a trailer they served out of.

Don't know how many people are familiar with John Meuller, because he's led a train wreck of a personal life, but the man can cook some great BBQ and comes from a great BBQ family. The same family where Aaron Franklin learned his craft as a pitmaster.

I've eaten at both Meuller's and Franklin's and the day I was there I thought Meuller's was the slightly better of the two.

Meuller and Franklin both cook on wood fired tank style pits and I've seen the tanks Maple's is fabricating theirs from. So the pits will be similar to what some of the great Texas pitmasters are cooking on. 

So my main concern knowing the type of pits they intend to use is still the smoke irritating the neighbors. Pete since you seem to be in the know on this project. Is it going to be located in an area where there might be complaints of this type? Knowing that for this concept to work these guys are going to have to be out there firing up their pits around midnight to 2 AM to cook the meat they plan to start selling around 11 AM.

----------


## Pete

Yes, they said they would be starting cooking about 11PM the night before.

Also mentioned Franklin's as a reference point.

----------


## soonerguru

> I've wanted to see something tried here like what John Meuller did a few blocks from Franklin's in Austin. Which is why I have had my eye on the Farmer's Market but I can see it possibly being done in Midtown because it's similar to Bleu Garten.
> 
> He billed it as "The worlds largest backyard party." and it was basically a fenced off corner lot with a tent and a bunch of wooden picnic tables, his pits, and a trailer they served out of.
> 
> Don't know how many people are familiar with John Meuller, because he's led a train wreck of a personal life, but the man can cook some great BBQ and comes from a great BBQ family. The same family where Aaron Franklin learned his craft as a pitmaster.
> 
> I've eaten at both Meuller's and Franklin's and the day I was there I thought Meuller's was the slightly better of the two.
> 
> Meuller and Franklin both cook on wood fired tank style pits and I've seen the tanks Maple's is fabricating theirs from. So the pits will be similar to what some of the great Texas pitmasters are cooking on. 
> ...


I've been to Mueller's. That is insanely good barbecue. The brisket is the best I've ever eaten, regardless of BBQ style. Loved the vibe of the place. Went there on a Texas game day and they had a bluegrass / hipster country band playing and give you a free Shiner Bock when you get in line.

----------


## Roger S

> I've been to Mueller's. That is insanely good barbecue. The brisket is the best I've ever eaten, regardless of BBQ style. Loved the vibe of the place. Went there on a Texas game day and they had a bluegrass / hipster country band playing and give you a free Shiner Bock when you get in line.


Yes... The vibe was great and I compare it to the vibe at Bleu Garten.

The only brisket I've had that I personally thought was better than what I had at John Meuller's was at Snow's in Lexington, TX. I've never eaten a better breakfast than the brisket and hot gut I ate at 8:15 AM at Snow's. How many people have eaten something so good they can still remember the exact time they ate it?

If these guys can even come close to what I've eaten down there. They will kill it here. It's absolutely some of the best meat I have ever eaten and I would choose it over what I've had at any KCBS cook-off any day of the week.

----------


## Pete

This is all sounding very promising.

Hope it's awesome and it spurs others to do more of the same.  Still a huge BBQ void in OKC.

----------


## Roger S

> This is all sounding very promising.
> 
> Hope it's awesome and it spurs others to do more of the same.  Still a huge BBQ void in OKC.


Agreed.... I'm going to keep my expectations in check though until I see the final product.... I got burned by another restaurant group a few years back that did all their research at some of the best places Texas has to offer but didn't deliver on the product..... Not that they make terrible Q but it's not what I was expecting it to be.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Agreed.... I'm going to keep my expectations in check though until I see the final product.... I got burned by another restaurant group a few years back that did all their research at some of the best places Texas has to offer but didn't deliver on the product..... Not that they make terrible Q but it's not what I was expecting it to be.


You seem nearly impossible to please when it comes to BBQ if it's not from Texas or Kansas City.  Do you like any BBQ places in Oklahoma?

----------


## sooner88

There are several empty lots within a block or two of Waffle Champion. I'm curious to hear where they end up, this is exciting.

----------


## stile99

Mueller wins in my opinion as well.  Not only did he teach Aaron everything he (Aaron) knows, Aaron bought one of John's smokers when things went pear-shaped.  It's an interesting story, that continues to twist.  When John got in a fight with his sister and left, she hired someone from Franklin to replace him.  The student becomes the teacher, the teacher becomes the student, the student becomes the teacher again, and so on.

I hope they do well, and I hope there are few if any issues with the neighbors.  Someone has GOT to teach the Swadley family how to do it right.

----------


## Roger S

> You seem nearly impossible to please when it comes to BBQ if it's not from Texas or Kansas City.  Do you like any BBQ places in Oklahoma?


BurnCo, Mud Creek BBQ, Smokin Joe's, Butcher BBQ Stand, William's Old Style, Trail's End, George's Happy Hog, The Flying Pig, Leo's, Ray's Smokehouse, Jack's.... and there were quite a few that are no longer in business.

----------


## adaniel

> You seem nearly impossible to please when it comes to BBQ if it's not from Texas or Kansas City.  Do you like any BBQ places in Oklahoma?


Just my 0.02 but BBQ is one of those things that is just highly subjective from person to person. I live in TX now and honestly Iron Starr remains my favorite BBQ restaurant to this day. I can also agree that, given Oklahoma's rich BBQ heritage, OKC is still lacking that one "it" place. 

And to be frank, I wonder how many people who swoon over Central Texas-style BBQ have ever had Memphis style (full disclosure: my dad's family is from Memphis and Northern MS so that is what I grew up on). Standing in line with pretentious hipsters eating overly smokey brisket sounds like a nightmare to me. Go to Central BBQ in Memphis and get some dry rub ribs while listening to some Otis Redding or Issac Hayes over the radio. Trust me its much better LOL.

If someone can pull off a Memphis style place in OKC I would be much more impressed, but again its all subjective.

----------


## OkieHornet

going to austin soon and am going to do the franklin bbq wait. oh my...

----------


## Roger S

> If someone can pull off a Memphis style place in OKC I would be much more impressed, but again its all subjective.


Most subjective cuisine of them all in my opinion. 

I would love to see more BBQ diversity here.... There was a hole in the wall place  in a little strip center near 80th and Western for a few months that was cranking out some killer Eastern Carolina style pork. Then the owner got a job offer in Vermont and they were gone.

Biggest problem I have with OKC BBQ in general is the inconsistency.... One day I can go somewhere and be served some phenomenal BBQ and then on the next trip I get served something that probably never should have left the kitchen unless it was chopped up and hidden in a batch of beans. And after three years of doing the OKC Broken Rib Tour it has made this even more apparent because some of the places that have consistently been in the Top 5 of our favorite slabs of ribs have also served me meals that made me not want to go back.

If Maple's can overcome this consistency problem that plagues OKC. Then they will thrive. If not they will be just another BBQ place.

----------


## Roger S

> going to austin soon and am going to do the franklin bbq wait. oh my...


It's worth experiencing once.... So much good BBQ in Austin that I wouldn't do it a second time.... Hit up LA Barbecue (Lee Ann Meuller's place and John Meuller's sister) or Micklethwait's while you are there. I'd say hit John Meuller's, right around the corner from Franklin's, but right now the tax commission has him shut down.

----------


## stile99

> Standing in line with pretentious hipsters eating overly smokey brisket sounds like a nightmare to me.


Oh no!  you triggered The Rant!

It sounds like a nightmare because it IS a nightmare.  Well, the hipsters part.  Overly smokey is when it starts getting good.  I love Aaron Franklin, I respect both the man and the food.  But the simple fact is you pass DOZENS of equally great BBQ places in Austin to get to his.  Is his brisket a small slice of heaven?  Yes.  Is waiting three hours for it a small slice of hell?  Yes, and the people who proclaim it to be part of the experience are just simply crazy.  Because in the time spent in line, I could get an equally transcendent mouthful from any number of other places.  I feel I may have ranted on here about this before, but I've even seen one travel show talk about the beautiful birds that sing to you while you eat at Franklin's.  Those are not beautiful birds.  They are demons from the deepest bowels of hell known as 'grackles'.  Grackles are assholes.

----------


## turnpup

^^^^^

Too funny, Stile 99! You almost made me spit out the mouthful of water I was drinking as I read your rant.

----------


## soonerguru

> going to austin soon and am going to do the franklin bbq wait. oh my...


As mentioned above, drive like two blocks east of Franklin's and eat at Mueller's. It's probably just as good (some say even better).

----------


## Roger S

> As mentioned above, drive like two blocks east of Franklin's and eat at Mueller's. It's probably just as good (some say even better).


I have to recommend against that because as also said above.... Mueller's is currently closed for business until he pays some back taxes..... John has said he'll be back but knowing his history..... This may be the final nail.

----------


## soonerguru

Sad to hear that.

----------


## adaniel

LOL @ stile99. Sorry I did not mean to trigger you haha.  But seriously, I just cannot bring myself to wait 2+ hours to wait for _anything._ Especially considering that, as most people have pointed out, there are plenty of very good options for much less hassle (I'm surprised nobody mentioned the Salt Lick) And people...Austin is HOT from May to October. Is heat stroke worth a few pieces of brisket? 




> Biggest problem I have with OKC BBQ in general is the inconsistency.... One day I can go somewhere and be served some phenomenal BBQ and then on the next trip I get served something that probably never should have left the kitchen unless it was chopped up and hidden in a batch of beans.


Agree 100% and it often comes from established restaurateurs in OKC who should really know better.

----------


## pickles

> Agreed.... I'm going to keep my expectations in check though until I see the final product.... I got burned by another restaurant group a few years back that did all their research at some of the best places Texas has to offer but didn't deliver on the product..... Not that they make terrible Q but it's not what I was expecting it to be.


They make terrible "Q". It's okay to admit it.

----------


## pickles

> You seem nearly impossible to please when it comes to BBQ if it's not from Texas or Kansas City.  Do you like any BBQ places in Oklahoma?


Not directed toward me, but...

There are good places in Oklahoma, but virtually none in Oklahoma City. In Texas, Tennessee, etc., there is no point in going into this business unless you're willing to put in the time and effort to make a superior product. In Oklahoma, there is very little frame of reference for what that superior product is like and the amount of time, effort and experience required to produce it. This is because people are willing to eat junk here - it is why we have among the highest per capita percentages of fast food restaurants in North America.

In Oklahoma, people are selling day old ribs slathered in sugar sauce with texture that would enable them to be eaten by people who just took their dentures out. Oklahoma City bbq places generally cook fast and lazy, and would scoff at the idea that they should have enough pride not to serve old meat, which is exactly what you're getting at most places. I have never in my life had good brisket in Oklahoma that didn't come from a backyard smoker or a smoker at a bbq festival/cook off. Tulsa has a few good places. OKC bbq is pretty much a disgrace.

----------


## Roger S

> (I'm surprised nobody mentioned the Salt Lick).


No one from Texas ever mentions the Salt Lick either... It's Central Texas's BBQ's version of our Cattlemen's Steakhouse...... Everyone knows about it but how many of us actually go there? ..... Ok, I go there for breakfast..... Oh and I love Salt Lick's BBQ sauce but sauce isn't why I go to a Q-raunt.  :Wink:

----------


## Roger S

> They make terrible "Q". It's okay to admit it.


I've had way worse.... When they get it right their Q is good. Problem is they seem to only be able to get it right when I order ribs by the slab.

----------


## Roger S

> OKC bbq is pretty much a disgrace.


You haven't looked hard enough. I'd put The Flying Pigs ribs up against anyone and their brisket and pork is nothing to turn your nose up at..... just wish they would open up a brick and mortar location.

----------


## Jheat

I agree with pickles that OKC does lack quality BBQ. I was excited for Backdoor BBQ, but it was more of an imitation of BBQ and not the real thing. I still like the sandwiches and I go there about once a month. Bedlam has a great location and nice patio but the food is just okay. Before I had good BBQ, Bedlam was in my regular rotation, but that all changed once I went to Franklin in Austin. Since then, I have been to many restaurants on the Texas Monthly BBQ List. I think Franklin is by far the best BBQ I have ever eaten. I have been several times and I do not even mind the long wait because it is so good! The Pecan Lodge in Dallas is a close second for me, followed by the John Mueller Meat Company in Austin.

----------


## Roger S

I'm not sure comparing OKC BBQ to Central Texas is a good comparison to even be making. The two styles are way too different to compare. The current OKC BBQ climate is more comparable to Kansas City BBQ.

Now Backdoor BBQ did attempt to do a chef driven version of Central Texas style brisket and in my opinion it fails horribly when compared to anything I've had in Central Texas.

Maple's is claiming right out of the gate to be Texas Style Pit BBQ.... So personally I'm going to be holding them to that standard and since Franklin's has been mentioned as their inspiration... I will more spcifically be comparing their product to what I've had in Central Texas. 

If Maple's manages to pull this off. They will be serving BBQ that will be unique, for at least the time being, to the Oklahoma City market because with the exception of the place I mentioned earlier that was serving the Eastern Carolina style pork. Our market is very much influenced by the Kansas City style.

----------


## OkiePoke

> BurnCo, Mud Creek BBQ, Smokin Joe's, Butcher BBQ Stand, William's Old Style, Trail's End, George's Happy Hog, The Flying Pig, Leo's, Ray's Smokehouse, Jack's.... and there were quite a few that are no longer in business.


What do you recommend to eat at Jack's and George's?

----------


## Roger S

> What do you recommend to eat at Jack's and George's?


At Jack's I always get ribs. They have been one of our Top 5 favorites all 3 years we have done the OKC Broken Rib Tour.

At George's I'm usually there for pork and bologna but I do occasionally get the ribs.... The ribs have been inconsistent on occasion..... And it's not BBQ but George's is the only place I know where I can still get Sweet Potato Pie.

----------


## Bullbear

I love good sliced Brisket.. moist and delicious. not so dry like chains such as Rib Crib offer.  Seems hard to find consistently around here. I am hopeful this place will be my spot!

----------


## Teo9969

> Well, fortunately the prevailing wind during most of the year will blow from Midtown to Heritage Hills, where folks are pretty understanding.


 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## sooner88

Larry Pickering is in the process of building the smoker and trailer, and you can follow his progress on his IG (@popmod). It looks like they're getting really close to being finished. I'm excited to hear which location they have chosen, a November opening date doesn't look impossible to meet. They'll still need to cure/season the smoker and figure out how to pump out consistent BBQ, so I'd rather them take their time and figure that part out first.

----------


## Pete

They have been working on the BBQ cooking with other smokers / grills.

This big boy is just on the industrial scale.

----------


## sooner88

> They have been working on the BBQ cooking with other smokers / grills.
> 
> This big boy is just on the industrial scale.


I still would imagine that's a pretty big adjustment? Maybe not though.

----------


## Roger S

> I still would imagine that's a pretty big adjustment? Maybe not though.


Big offset smoker like that is going to have it's hot and cool spots but it all comes down to the skill of the pitmaster. If their pitmaster is worth their salt. They'll find those hot/cool spots in one to two runs and the second would only be needed to confirm the results from the first... I've cooked in 3 different types of smokers, and over an open fire pit, and turned out product I would have fed to anyone and I'm very critical about my Q..... In the end it all comes down to fire control. A pitmaster that can tame the flame can cook on anything.

----------


## sooner88

> Big offset smoker like that is going to have it's hot and cool spots but it all comes down to the skill of the pitmaster. If their pitmaster is worth their salt. They'll find those hot/cool spots in one to two runs and the second would only be needed to confirm the results from the first... I've cooked in 3 different types of smokers, and over an open fire pit, and turned out product I would have fed to anyone and I'm very critical about my Q..... In the end it all comes down to fire control. A pitmaster that can tame the flame can cook on anything.


Good to know! I've smoked some, but on a small smokey mountain.

----------


## Roger S

> Good to know! I've smoked some, but on a small smokey mountain.


Smokey Mountain's are awesome cookers!  I still own 4 of them myself.... These days it seems like I'm mostly cooking for parties of 20+ people. So I'm usually cooking on my R&O Fat Girl for more capacity. But I'll never stop cooking on the Weber's.

----------


## Bullbear

You all are making my stomach Growl!!

----------


## Roger S

> You all are making my stomach Growl!!


Cooked this brisket for a Halloween party on one of my Weber Smokey Mountains last year...



It's ok if you lick the screen just a little...  :Wink:

----------


## 2Lanez

> A pitmaster that can tame the flame can cook on anything.


Who is cooking primarily?  Is it Woodruff, or is there another chef involved?

----------


## Pete

> Who is cooking primarily?  Is it Woodruff, or is there another chef involved?


He will have pitmasters.

----------


## Roger S

I mentioned this issue further up thread.... I'm hoping it doesn't rear it's head here with two BBQ options opening up in Midtown.

http://www.eater.com/2016/10/24/1338...ersy-wisconsin

----------


## Bullbear

> Cooked this brisket for a Halloween party on one of my Weber Smokey Mountains last year...
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok if you lick the screen just a little...


That looks amazing!  I'm a good cook but have never Tried my hand at smoking like that. It's intimidating..lol

----------


## Roger S

> That looks amazing!  I'm a good cook but have never Tried my hand at smoking like that. It's intimidating..lol


Don't let it intimidate you... lol .... I use the KISS method.

Get a smaller brisket. I usually look for 10-12 lbs because they come off younger steers.
Dalmation Rub (kosher salt and course ground black pepper in equal amounts by weight) the night before to allow it to dry brine about 12 hours.
Oak and Pecan smoke wood
Smoke for 4 hours and then hit it with a Texas Crutch (wrap in foil or wax free butcher paper)
Continue cooking until a fork slips into it like butter (about 195 internal temp)
Wrap it up in a towel and place it in a cooler, or Cambro if you have one, and let it rest for an hour.
Then enjoy one of the best briskets you've ever cooked.... Simple!

----------


## Bullbear

Just reading that made me hungry again..lol
I am copying this down.. you might have talked me into giving it a try.
Thanks!

----------


## PokeFromOk

Do we know where in Midtown Maples is going to be located yet?

----------


## Pete

> Do we know where in Midtown Maples is going to be located yet?


They are still trying to finalize their deal.

Should be able to announce something soon.

----------


## Pete

I deleted a bunch of posts that had nothing to do with Maples.

Stick to topic and be nice, please.

----------


## sooner88

Are they still working on a location?

----------


## Pete

> Are they still working on a location?


Yes.

Getting very close as the smoker is finished and being seasoned.

----------


## Roger S

They updated their address on their FB page yesterday..... 315 nw 11th
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma

----------


## Roger S

Also noticed they updated their hours too.... Don't see any announcement they are open for business though.

----------


## sooner88

> They updated their address on their FB page yesterday..... 315 nw 11th
> Oklahoma City, Oklahoma


That's all property owned by Midtown Renaissance I believe. It's smart if they don't have any plans to develop that lot and do a lease similar to Bleu Garten. It will obviously be easy for Maple's to relocate once they plan to develop. Really excited for this.

----------


## Pete

Austin-style BBQ coming to Midtown

Waffle Champion proprietor Todd Woodruff will soon open Maples BBQ, featuring Central Texas style barbecue in a park-like setting. 



After many trips to Austin, Woodruff commissioned local designer and fabricator Larry Pickering to fashion a massive smoker from a propane tank and then put the whole thing on a trailer.



Soon, a large concession trailer will join the smoker on the wooded lot directly north of Bleu Garten in Midtown.

Pending final inspections, Maples should open in 2-3 weeks.

To start, Maples will feature brisket, pulled pork, ribs, sausage and sandwiches.  Sides will include macaroni and cheese, coleslaw and beans.  Retro sodas and sweet tea will also be offered.

For beer and other drinks, Woodruff hopes his customers will patronize neighboring Bleu Garten and vice versa.

Initial hours will be 11AM to when they sell out from Wednesday through Sunday.

----------


## Martin

really looking forward to this place!

----------


## Pete

You just know they are going to sell out early and fast every day for a long time.

I know they have been working really hard to getting everything just right, have hired a good pit master, etc.

At the very least it should be a full cut above anything else in OKC and I bet the standard is well higher than that.

----------


## onthestrip

But no indoor space at all?

----------


## Pete

> But no indoor space at all?


Nope.

There are restrooms in that building behind the smoker.

----------


## Roger S

> Nope.
> 
> There are restrooms in that building behind the smoker.


I bet some tents, or some other temporary structure goes up at some point..... Butcher started out the same way with picnic tables out in the open and they've since built a covered seating area to accommodate customer complaints.

Before John Meuller got his World's Largest Outdoor Party shutdown for not paying taxes. He had tents in place over his picnic tables.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

With that size smoker expect this place to sell out and have lines build up fast everyday for lunch. Hope they nail it. Love me some good BBQ.

Glad they are keeping the central Texas BBQ style of having it for lunch.

----------


## gopokes88

This is going to be amazing. Midtown is going to a legendary area before long.

----------


## Uptowner

> I bet some tents, or some other temporary structure goes up at some point..... Butcher started out the same way with picnic tables out in the open and they've since built a covered seating area to accommodate customer complaints.
> 
> Before John Meuller got his World's Largest Outdoor Party shutdown for not paying taxes. He had tents in place over his picnic tables.


Doubt it. I think you'll get what you get and like it. Or the person behind you can get it before it sells out.

----------


## Roger S

I'm hoping they nail it too but I'm keeping my expectations in check until I've tried it.... They've got the wood right and the pics I've seen of their brisket look pretty amazing. 

Pulled pork is served in a few places I've been in Austin but it's not really what they're known for so I'll be giving a lot of leeway there. Good pulled pork is hard to find in OKC as it is. It's too often what I refer to as chopped, folded, spindled, and mutilated. So if they offer a good version of actual pulled pork... BONUS!!!

The sausage and brisket are going to get a lot of scrutiny from me.... If I get served an Ekrich style smoked sausage I'm going to be pretty disappointed.... It better be one of the Czech style hot gut sausages you get in that part of Texas..... I'm just really hoping they keep it simple like the best pitmasters in Central Texas do..... meat...salt...pepper, oak and pecan smoke.... That's the heart of Central Texas BBQ. 

Oh and if they serve it on butcher paper with sliced white bread, or saltines,and offer Big Red to drink.... I'll know they did their homework!

----------


## Roger S

> Doubt it. I think you'll get what you get and like it. Or the person behind you can get it before it sells out.


I personally don't have a problem with the tables out in the open but I'm not allergic to the sun like a lot of people seem to be..... Just like you have the people that complain about having to park and walk. You will have the ones that complain about being exposed to the elements.... Just go to Bleu Garten on a warm day and see where everyone is sitting... The majority are in the shade.

----------


## pickles

So happy about this.

----------


## soonerguru

> I bet some tents, or some other temporary structure goes up at some point..... Butcher started out the same way with picnic tables out in the open and they've since built a covered seating area to accommodate customer complaints.
> 
> Before John Meuller got his World's Largest Outdoor Party shutdown for not paying taxes. He had tents in place over his picnic tables.


Oh, man, John Mueller's BBQ was insanely good. Wish this place just had some decent cold domestic beers for sale.

----------


## Roger S

> Oh, man, John Mueller's BBQ was insanely good. Wish this place just had some decent cold domestic beers for sale.


Yes it was.... Don't know that he will ever make a return after this latest brush with the tax department.... Maybe as a pitmaster for someone but he's never seemed to work well with others. So not sure that will happen either.

I told my friend from Black Mesa that they should approach Todd Woodruff about selling beer there but it sounds like he is going to not try and compete with Bleu Garten for the beer sales..... As I said earlier... I just hope he has Big Red... It's not Texas BBQ without a Big Red!  :Wink:

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Yes it was.... Don't know that he will ever make a return after this latest brush with the tax department.... Maybe as a pitmaster for someone but he's never seemed to work well with others. So not sure that will happen either.
> 
> I told my friend from Black Mesa that they should approach Todd Woodruff about selling beer there but it sounds like he is going to not try and compete with Bleu Garten for the beer sales..... As I said earlier... I just hope he has Big Red... It's not Texas BBQ without a Big Red!


Need some Lone Star and Shiner with my BBQ!

----------


## Pete



----------


## cinnamonjock

When did the new murals get painted?

----------


## Pete

> When did the new murals get painted?


I believe just this last week.

----------


## OkiePoke

> I believe just this last week.


He has been working on it for about 2 weeks. Finished up early last week I believe.

----------


## sooner88



----------


## Pete

Here's a little better shot.

Open in a new tab or window for an enlarged version.

----------


## Pete

They open Appril 26th

----------


## Bullbear

> They open Appril 26th


My Birthday!>. best gift ever!!

----------


## sooner88

> Here's a little better shot.
> 
> Open in a new tab or window for an enlarged version.


Just a little better haha. Thanks!

----------


## sooner88

They're currently having a soft opening.

----------


## Pete

Yes, they did have a limited soft opening tonight and they are still planning to open April 26th.

I had the brisket with a side of beans.

I'm not a BBQ expert but *loved* that brisket.  Really nice bark on the outside and you could cut it with a plastic fork.

Also tried a bit of the sausage and was happy to find it had a nice bit of spice.

Heard the ribs were very good although I didn't get a chance to try them.  The two deserts (banana and nutella) looked really good as well.

Just had one big bottle of sauce on the table which was vinegar based but i didn't use much of it since the brisket was so flavorful.

And yes, had a bottle of Big Red soda.


I think the biggest problem is going to be long lines and getting there before they sell out every day.

----------


## Andon

Also there today. Had everything except the pulled pork and burnt end beans. Everything was great, and - surprisingly - the sausage was actually my favorite protein. Satiated, we walked to R&J's for a digestif.

Some things to fine [fine] tune, but this place is gonna' kill.

----------


## Roger S

> I'm not a BBQ expert but *loved* that brisket.  Really nice bark on the outside and you could cut it with a plastic fork.
> 
> Also tried a bit of the sausage and was happy to find it had a nice bit of spice.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, had a bottle of Big Red soda.
> 
> 
> I think the biggest problem is going to be long lines and getting there before they sell out every day.


Presentation looks good and I see butcher paper which is required by state law in Texas.... Ok, maybe it's not a state law but don't be surprised if it becomes one some day.

Good to see the bottle of Big Red... I'm almost certain that may be a Texas state law...  :Wink: 

Lines and selling out aren't a problem either... That's a sign of success!

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Presentation looks good and I see butcher paper which is required by state law in Texas.... Ok, maybe it's not a state law but don't be surprised if it becomes one some day.
> 
> Good to see the bottle of Big Red... I'm almost certain that may be a Texas state law... 
> 
> Lines and selling out aren't a problem either... That's a sign of success!


We need your review now!

I will say I saw someone's picture of the ribs and they looks a bit over done but without biting into it I can't tell. I will say however ribs are one of those things that people like different ways.

I am just glad to not see everything covered in sauce.

----------


## Roger S

> We need your review now!
> 
> I will say I saw someone's picture of the ribs and they looks a bit over done but without biting into it I can't tell. I will say however ribs are one of those things that people like different ways.
> 
> I am just glad to not see everything covered in sauce.


I will probably give them a few weeks to get kinks ironed out before I go try it... The pics have all looked promising though.

Pork ribs in Central Texas are nothing special. They serve them, and I've tried them in a couple of places and liked them, but when you hear people talking about ribs in Central Texas it's beef ribs, generally plate short ribs and occasionally back ribs, and not pork.

I haven't seen any pics of their sausages yet. I'm still holding out hope they are the Czech style beef & pork ring sausages they serve in Central Texas.... I wouldn't even be disappointed if they were sourcing them from Southside or Meyer's in Elgin, TX as long as they are that style of sausage..... The fact they are selling it by the pound though makes me a little hesitant because down there you order them by the ring or more specifically by ordering "One hot." or two or three if you are really hungry. They are usually very juicy, or greasy if you prefer to see it that way, and the casings have a wonderful snap to them.

----------


## Pete

Here is a photo of the sausage, along with the nutella desert (left), ribs and brisket (center).

The sausage casing definitely had a snap and the filling was somewhat crumbly and with a fair amount of grease.  And as I mentioned, a decent amount of heat (spice).

----------


## Roger S

> The sausage casing definitely had a snap and the filling was somewhat crumbly and with a fair amount of grease.  And as I mentioned, a decent amount of heat (spice).


Awesome... Also happy to see they are serving it unsliced so all the juices don't run out and soak into the paper.... I only want those juices soaking into my arteries!

----------


## Pete

Here is a better photo from their Instagram page:

----------


## Pete

This is who makes their sausage:

https://www.nativemeatcompany.com/


Brisket and beef ribs:

http://www.creekstonefarms.com/


And pork ribs and pulled pork:

https://www.nimanranch.com/

----------


## Roger S

Hmmm.... Andouille sausage? .... Well I do enjoy andouille but that's not Central Texas sausage.... Guess I'll still be going  6 hours out of town to get that fix.

The beef rib in that pic is definitely intriguing.... Wonder if it will become a full time fixture or a special like Texlahoma BBQ does with their beef ribs.

----------


## Roger S

> This is who makes their sausage:
> 
> https://www.nativemeatcompany.com/


Ok this really intrigues me..... The link to their FB page wasn't working and I couldn't find an answer on their website.... But I wonder if they are selling to the public.... I've been hoping a place like Siegi's in Tulsa or Kuby's in Dallas would eventually open up here.... This just might fit the ticket!

Edit: Guess I should have read the whole paragraph...

"The production facility is located in the Earth Elements Entrepreneur's Kitchen at Urban Agrarian.  We look forward to relocating to our own shop in the future"

----------


## Pete

> Ok this really intrigues me..... The link to their FB page wasn't working and I couldn't find an answer on their website.... But I wonder if they are selling to the public.... I've been hoping a place like Siegi's in Tulsa or Kuby's in Dallas would eventually open up here.... This just might fit the ticket!
> 
> Edit: Guess I should have read the whole paragraph...
> 
> "The production facility is located in the Earth Elements Entrepreneur's Kitchen at Urban Agrarian.  We look forward to relocating to our own shop in the future"


It says they sell some items at Urban Agrarian.

You might try calling them:  Phone: 405-517-5422

----------


## Roger S

> It says they sell some items at Urban Agrarian.
> 
> You might try calling them:  Phone: 405-517-5422


Plan to contact them.... Especially since I thought Urban Agrarian closed their operations recently.

----------


## Pete

> Plan to contact them.... Especially since I thought Urban Agrarian closed their operations recently.


I believe Urban Agrarian is still operating, just only on Saturdays.

----------


## Roger S

> I believe Urban Agrarian is still operating, just only on Saturdays.


Thanks glad to hear they didn't totally close shop....  I just have to be in town on a Saturday now.... Don't remember the last weekend I spent in OKC and don't see one in the near future.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> The beef rib in that pic is definitely intriguing.... Wonder if it will become a full time fixture or a special like Texlahoma BBQ does with their beef ribs.


I was lucky enough to go last night.    They said the beef ribs would start as a special maybe 1 day a week    And the burnt ends would also likey start as a special

----------


## Roger S

> I was lucky enough to go last night.    They said the beef ribs would start as a special maybe 1 day a week    And the burnt ends would also likey start as a special


Burnt ends are also a BBQ item that are hard to find in OKC.... Butcher BBQ Stand's are good if you want to drive to Wellstion..... Burnt Ends are not Central Texas BBQ either.... That's a Kansas City thing.

I guess in the long run I'll just judge their food on whether I like it or not because I'm getting an identity crisis from the menu.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> This is who makes their sausage:
> 
> https://www.nativemeatcompany.com/
> 
> 
> Brisket and beef ribs:
> 
> http://www.creekstonefarms.com/
> 
> ...


MMM That prime brisket.

----------


## Roger S

> MMM That prime brisket.


Same brand Aaron Franklin uses.... At one time he was using almost every brisket they were producing... So either he's slowed down or they've ramped up production.

Creekstone beef is all natural, free of hormones, antibiotics and growth promoting drugs.

----------


## pickles

> Hmmm.... Andouille sausage? .... Well I do enjoy andouille but that's not Central Texas sausage.... Guess I'll still be going  6 hours out of town to get that fix.
> 
> The beef rib in that pic is definitely intriguing.... Wonder if it will become a full time fixture or a special like Texlahoma BBQ does with their beef ribs.



That doesn't appear to be andouille to me. Where are you getting that?

----------


## Pete

I believe their brisket alone will make this place a wild success.

I'm already craving it.

----------


## Roger S

> That doesn't appear to be andouille to me. Where are you getting that?


Instagram..... Pete just posted the pic from Instagram eariler without the comment... https://www.instagram.com/p/BSwESXvA...maplesbarbecue

----------


## Martin

huh... while i'm generally a fan of andouille, it's a pretty interesting choice for a barbecue joint to use.

----------


## Pete

My understanding is that Hudson Park (the old Foodies) is planning to do BBQ as well and given the close proximity to Maples, this could develop into an interesting rivalry that would inspire both operators.

----------


## Roger S

> I believe their brisket alone will make this place a wild success.
> 
> I'm already craving it.


That it very well could because there is no good brisket to be found in OKC in my opinion..... Unless Back Door got their texture problems corrected.... I liked their flavor profile but  stopped ordering because the texture was all over the place.

I have not made it back to Texlahoma BBQ since last years rib tour, and I only ate ribs that day, but I know they are now cooking prime briskets Central Texas style.... Their drawback is their location on the far north side of Edmond but I know they recently were interviewed by a magazine but they haven't released the name of who it was yet.

----------


## Roger S

> huh... while i'm generally a fan of andouille, it's a pretty interesting choice for a barbecue joint to use.


Very interesting considering I have never seen it on a BBQ menu before.... Have not been on a Louisiana BBQ run so might find it down there but I've definitely not seen it in Oklahoma.... Or Central Texas.

----------


## Roger S

> My understanding is that Hudson Park (the old Foodies) is planning to do BBQ as well and given the close proximity to Maples, this could develop into an interesting rivalry that would inspire both operators.


Yeah.... I've seen the layout that shows a dedicated location for a smoker on the property.... I think I even commented about the neighbors possibly complaining about the smoke..... Considering that Maples doesn't appear to be sticking to that Central Texas theme.... It could indeed but there is also not any place making any Carolina style BBQ around here..... Would sure be awesome if someone started cooking some whole hog to fill that niche.

----------


## sooner88

> Yeah.... I've seen the layout that shows a dedicated location for a smoker on the property.... I think I even commented about the neighbors possibly complaining about the smoke..... Considering that Maples doesn't appear to be sticking to that Central Texas theme.... It could indeed but there is also not any place making any Carolina style BBQ around here..... Would sure be awesome if someone started cooking some whole hog to fill that niche.


Jones Assembly people had a "Pig and Punch" party this summer where they roasted a whole hog. They have talked about doing it once a month once they open.

----------


## loveOKC

> My understanding is that Hudson Park (the old Foodies) is planning to do BBQ as well and given the close proximity to Maples, this could develop into an interesting rivalry that would inspire both operators.


That would be great, we could have a Geno's/Pats rivalry. But for BBQ, they could play this up as a real tourist attraction!!

----------


## ctchandler

> Very interesting considering I have never seen it on a BBQ menu before.... Have not been on a Louisiana BBQ run so might find it down there but I've definitely not seen it in Oklahoma.... Or Central Texas.


OKBBQEA,
Did you ever eat at Bubba's?  One of their choices for sausage was andouille.  I bought a New Orleans style sausage dog from Bubba's when I was attending an OU football game.  With their sauce it was delicious.  After I finished the hot dog, I went back to their trailer and asked what it was and where did they get it and they told me it was andouille from Cusack's.  That was in the mid 90's.  I have been buying it from Cusack's ever since.  I have six pounds in the freezer right now.  It's really good.  Also, I ate it often at their location on Northwest Expressway and when they moved to Northwest 39th and Portland.  In a nutshell, it was on their menu.
C. T.

----------


## Chadanth

Will they have more soft openings?

----------


## Pete

> Will they have more soft openings?


Nope

----------


## Roger S

> OKBBQEA,
> Did you ever eat at Bubba's?  One of their choices for sausage was andouille.  I bought a New Orleans style sausage dog from Bubba's when I was attending an OU football game.  With their sauce it was delicious.  After I finished the hot dog, I went back to their trailer and asked what it was and where did they get it and they told me it was andouille from Cusack's.  That was in the mid 90's.  I have been buying it from Cusack's ever since.  I have six pounds in the freezer right now.  It's really good.  Also, I ate it often at their location on Northwest Expressway and when they moved to Northwest 39th and Portland.  In a nutshell, it was on their menu.
> C. T.


No that was before my BBQ obsession began.... I get andouille from Bill Kamps whenever I'm having a crab boil these days.

----------


## pop312



----------


## Roger S

^^^ HAHA!!! Someone camping out for it already?

----------


## SSEiYah

Butcher BBQ in Wellston has some great brisket and ribs but its a heck of a drive from OKC. Last time I was up there, I waited in line for 20 minutes, so it has quite the following right now for being in the middle of nowhere. I like their ribs and brisket better than Burn Co in Tulsa and would put them as my favorite BBQ joint in the state. 

Now if Maples can actually cook their meats right, they will be wildly successful I think. There are so many mediocre BBQ restaurants in OKC, its ridiculous.  I've had BBQ at a lot of "good" places in Kansas City, Memphis, Nashville, Austin, etc. Most OKC BBQ when it comes to brisket is cooked too fast so it leaves it tough. When it comes to ribs, there are two types at most OKC places, either overcooked (fall off the bone) or under-cooked (too snug), nothing in the middle where it should be in my opinion. Granted Everyone likes what they like but I'm a bit of a BBQ snob, I know what I can make on my smoker and I like a good rib with a little tug and thats it. I like my brisket like a tender steak, cooked slow and low, about 11-12 hours on pretty low heat yields a great brisket. If I try to rush it, it just does not work out. My best briskets where ones where I got up at 6 AM and fired up the smoker and cooked it all the way to 6PM.

----------


## Roger S

> Butcher BBQ in Wellston has some great brisket and ribs but its a heck of a drive from OKC. Last time I was up there, I waited in line for 20 minutes, so it has quite the following right now for being in the middle of nowhere. I like their ribs and brisket better than Burn Co in Tulsa and would put them as my favorite BBQ joint in the state.


Butcher had a built in crowd from day one since they are a very successful competition team and have competed on BBQ Pitmasters twice... It also helps that they are consistent. I've only made it out there a hand full of times but every time the food has been consistent.... It is also one of the few places in Oklahoma I will order the brisket.

If Maple's can be consistent they can kill it because consistency is the biggest issue I have with OKC BBQ.... One day you get something that's really good and the next you get something that probably never should have left the kitchen.

----------


## sooner88

I had pit BBQ while driving through Stephenville, TX this weekend, and it reminded what we're missing out on, especially brisket. Looking forward to this opening and hoping it fills that void.

----------


## BLJR

What do you all think of Rudy's?  I went to the original one in Austin back in the day, and it was incredible.  Its seems with the growth, its become a bit commercialized, but overall for me, its a consistent and pretty good.

----------


## HangryHippo

> What do you all think of Rudy's?  I went to the original one in Austin back in the day, and it was incredible.  Its seems with the growth, its become a bit commercialized, but overall for me, its a consistent and pretty good.


I'm not a pitmaster, but I've always found Rudy's to be quite good.

----------


## Roger S

I'm not a fan of the Rudy's in Norman... Have not been to the original.

----------


## pickles

> Butcher had a built in crowd from day one since they are a very successful competition team and have competed on BBQ Pitmasters twice... It also helps that they are consistent. I've only made it out there a hand full of times but every time the food has been consistent.... It is also one of the few places in Oklahoma I will order the brisket.
> 
> If Maple's can be consistent they can kill it because consistency is the biggest issue I have with OKC BBQ.... One day you get something that's really good and the next you get something that probably never should have left the kitchen.


Butcher is good. It's not Burnco good.

Butcher's ribs are consistently way over, but that is apparently what Oklahomans want. I have never understood why people want ribs that have the texture of baby food, but that is what we do here for some reason. 

The brisket is worth the occasional drive out of town because it is far and away better than anything in Oklahoma City right now.

----------


## Roger S

> Butcher's ribs are consistently way over, but that is apparently what Oklahomans want. I have never understood why people want ribs that have the texture of baby food, but that is what we do here for some reason.


Agreed and pretty certain they do it to suit the tastes of the majority of their customers.

Also, to a degree (pun intended), part of the problem with restaurant ribs boils (no pun intended) down to them having to hold them at a safe temperature. Holding meat at 140 degrees continues to alter the texture. I know this from doing sous vide cooking. 

Even using that technique you can alter the texture of a piece of meat if you hold it in the water bath too long. The temp will never go above what you set it to but if you let it set there much beyond 4 hours you start getting mushy.

I use my sous vide setup to reheat BBQ for caterings but I'm careful to only start the reheat a few hours before I'm ready to serve so I don't alter the texture too much.

----------


## Roger S

Well the pitmaster for Maple's is dang sure getting tested for opening day.... Keeping the temps stable in that big offset smoker in this weather is going to be a task!

If you go try them today and it's not as good as you expected give them some slack... These are brutal conditions to be cooking Q in.

I can verify that with the 4 comment cards I had to turn in for brisket at the Enid contest over the weekend. Those competition guys were cooking in similar conditions and it showed in the entries that were turned in.. I handed out some of the lowest scores overall I've ever given.

----------


## Pete

Yes, reminder that they open at 11AM today.

----------


## Roger S

Opening during Art's Festival week may work out to their advantage too... Will probably result in smaller crowds for opening week so they can get any kinks worked out before the crowds hit.

----------


## OkiePoke

I have been waiting to try this place. I work nearby so I will head over there early to prevent me standing in line. Do they open at 11?

----------


## sooner88

They had a tent set up over the picnic tables. I'm not sure if that's permanent or just today due to the weather. I also noticed two people already waiting.

----------


## Roger S

> I have been waiting to try this place. I work nearby so I will head over there early to prevent me standing in line. Do they open at 11?


Yep... That is the time they have said they will open.

----------


## Roger S

> They had a tent set up over the picnic tables. I'm not sure if that's permanent or just today due to the weather. I also noticed two people already waiting.


As I said up thread... I think it will become permanent.

----------


## macfoucin

Well?.......it's after 11.  Any updates?  How's the crowd?   Wish I could be there...looking forward to the reviews.

----------


## Pete

Was told that there were 50-60 people in line.

----------


## Martin

that's pretty good considering today's weather...  we got in and out of george's happy hog but by the time we left the line was around 20 deep.

----------


## OkiePoke

I went over there around 11:15. There were probably 50 or so people in front of my group. When we got in line, two people had gotten their food and just sat down to eat. 

After waiting 5-10 minutes without anyone else getting food, we decided to leave due to it being chilly. After lunch, we drove by the line. We recognized some people in line that showed up right when we left. They were still about 10 people away from ordering. We were gone for 50 minutes.

I would assume this would be day one operation slowdowns and I'm sure they had some difficulties either with service or payment etc. I figured it would go faster though due to everything already being cooked and just required being served.

Alas, will try again soon, but will make sure I'm there before 11.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

I'm sure they will get better. They should do the person walking down the line ordering style that I have seen others do. It makes it move faster and know when they are running out.

----------


## Roger S

I drove by and snapped this pic about 12:45 and there was a short line still.



One of my rib tour friends, and also an OKCTalk member, snapped this pic but I don't know what time it was taken.



He said the brisket he had was the best he has had in OKC but that came with the caveat that there's not much good about brisket in OKC. Also mentioned they served him some chopped brisket that was kind of dry but the slices off the point were perfect.

He said the ribs had great flavor but were overcooked and falling off the bone.

----------


## Thomas Vu

I was there!  Came in at about 11:15-11:20.  Line was about back to the tent (20-25 people or so?) .  Swear I saw a bunch of people push in ahead of me too =(.  

Got out by 12:30 and they were out of sausage when I got there, and about to run out of brisket when I left.

----------


## pickles

> He said the ribs had great flavor but were overcooked and falling off the bone.


God dammit

----------


## Pete

> He said the brisket he had was the best he has had in OKC but that came with the caveat that there's not much good about brisket in OKC. Also mentioned they served him some chopped brisket that was kind of dry but the slices off the point were perfect.
> 
> He said the ribs had great flavor but were overcooked and falling off the bone.


Easy to tweak the cook time on the ribs and otherwise this sounds like very high praise, especially on the first day.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Easy to tweak the cook time on the ribs and otherwise this sounds like very high praise, especially on the first day.


Ribs are weird BBQ. I have cooked quite a few and I always like mine with bite and not falling off but I have had people said if it isn't falling off the bone it is overcooked.

Ribs seem to be subjective to me

----------


## Roger S

> God dammit


HAHA.... In this weather the fact they got anything cooked close to correctly is amazing.

Give them a few weeks to get things dialed in and it should improve.... I'm not even going to consider trying it until they've been open at least two weeks.... Had my hopes and dreams dashed multiple times on opening days... lol

----------


## 2Lanez

Got there just before noon, maybe 30-40 people in line front of me.  Waited 40 minutes to order, then another five minutes for food.  By the time I was at the front of the line, they were out of sausage and burnt ends beans, and they ran out of sliced brisket somewhere behind me in line.  

As for the food, the pulled pork was fantastic.  Some of the best I've ever had.  The chopped brisket tasted very good, although was a bit on the greasy side.  I didn't taste the sliced brisket, but it appeared the same way.  Personally, I'd prefer more bark (I also think this is more true to "central Texas" style).  Mac and cheese was good, but not fantastic.  Same with the chipotle slaw.  

Overall, would definitely go back for the food.  The ribs looked great.  Prices seem to be a little high for the portions, but the atmosphere should be really great (when it's not 40 degrees outside).

----------


## Pete

> Ribs are weird BBQ. I have cooked quite a few and I always like mine with bite and not falling off but I have had people said if it isn't falling off the bone it is overcooked.
> 
> Ribs seem to be subjective to me


Yep, I bet most people prefer the falling-off-the-bone type even if the hard core BBQ people see that as overcooked.

----------


## Roger S

> Yep, I bet most people prefer the falling-off-the-bone type even if the hard core BBQ people see that as overcooked.


I would definitely agree with that statement and as I've mentioned before. Even places like Butcher BBQ Stand will overcook a little to suit the taste of their average customer. 

I've invited people to my house that didn't really care for my ribs because they didn't fall off the bone.... There are two things I absolutely refuse to cook... well done steaks and fall off the bone ribs.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Yep, I bet most people prefer the falling-off-the-bone type even if the hard core BBQ people see that as overcooked.


Oklahoman's also love the BBQ sauce. Over saucing everywhere. I make my own BBQ sauce but never put it on my smoked meats. People come over and just douse it. It kind of makes me cry but to each their own.

----------


## Roger S

> Oklahoman's also love the BBQ sauce. Over saucing everywhere. I make my own BBQ sauce but never put it on my smoked meats. People come over and just douse it. It kind of makes me cry but to each their own.


I almost asked a friend to leave one time because he poured a 1/4 of a bottle of Head Country on my ribs before he even tasted them! LOL

----------


## Roger S

Looks like Levi Bouska of The Butcher BBQ Stand made the trip from Wellston on his day off to give Maple's a try.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## loveOKC

I've been anticipating this place opening for months. Disappointed in the ribs because they were overcooked, but the flavor was excellent. 

Sausage had snap to it and was very flavorful. 

Now to the brisket, best brisket I've had in OKC which doesn't say much. But the flavor was great!! Just a basic salt and pepper rub with a little kick on the backend. The sliced point was perfect, and the sliced flat was very good as well!! I would recommend this place for brisket over anything I've tasted. 

Pulled pork was seasoned well and was actually pulled pork, not chopped with a knife. A little on the dry end but I'm willing to give it another try later. 

I'll have to get a second tasting of the ribs to really get a feel for them. They were good but cold and fell off the bone. 

Overall, my expectations were high and they've met or exceeded them(especially brisket). If they remain consistent, this will be my go to spot for BBQ!!

----------


## Thomas Vu

Mac and cheese I thought was unique. They used macaroni noodles, but it tasted like there was alfredo sauce in there.  The person I ate with mentioned a watermelon taste too?

I don't think I saw any pictures of the menu, but I can describe it

$20/lb for brisket

$18/lb for pulled pork

$18/lb for ribs

$16/lb for sausage

*edit*
Saw sooner88 posted on page 5.

----------


## 2Lanez

Yeah, the mac actually reminded me of the vegan mac at Loaded Bowl, oddly enough.

----------


## pickles

> Oklahoman's also love the BBQ sauce. Over saucing everywhere. I make my own BBQ sauce but never put it on my smoked meats. People come over and just douse it. It kind of makes me cry but to each their own.


We are fat for a reason.

----------


## Pete

The sauce thing is just a force of habit because everyone here is used to lousy BBQ meat.

If the meat is cooked right and has plenty of flavor, like a good steak it doesn't need sauce.  But that's a big if and as we all know, very little BBQ around here meets that standard.

----------


## Roger S

> The sauce thing is just a force of habit because everyone here is used to lousy BBQ meat.


Not so much lousy BBQ as much as sauce is a regional thing. Our local BBQ is more strongly influenced by Kansas City style BBQ (sauced) than it is Central Texas style (unsauced). In fact Central Texas is about the only BBQ I know of where sauce, and eating with utensils, is frowned upon. 

I don't particularly care for the style of brisket served in our region but a lot of people must like it to keep all the BBQ places we have, just in OKC, going. 

I'd put the ribs from The Flying Pig BBQ and pretty much any of the Top 5 from the 3 rib tours I did up against ribs anywhere in the country. There was a pretty big difference between our Top 5 and the rest of the field over those 3 years and several of those that made it were in there all 3 years. So there was some consistency there.

I also think OKC is severly lacking in good pulled pork. Too many places serve that chopped, folded, spindled, mutilated pork I complain about all the time but like the brisket it must be selling... Just not my thing.

The best thing about Maple's and Texlahoma is they are expanding our regional BBQ options some and as I've said, either in this thread or another, I would really love to see someone bring a Carolina style concept to OKC. 

Russ Garret was making some killer Carolina style pulled pork when he was cooking at the Bricktown Coaches and there was a small place on N. Western that was knocking the Carolina style pork out of the park but both are gone now. I don't know what path Garret took after Coaches closed but the other people moved to the NE part of the country.

OKC has seen an explosion of different styles and ethnicities of cuisine in the last few years and really seems to finally be embracing it. Which is a really great thing in my opinion. I remember when the first Churasscaria opened up on NW Expressway and people really didn't seem to get the concept at all.

So I can't go along with believing that our BBQ being lousy is the reason for sauce. Yes there is lousy BBQ to be found here but there is lousy BBQ to be found in Central Texas, Kansas City, Memphis, etc... too.

----------


## Mott

> Not so much lousy BBQ as much as sauce is a regional thing. Our local BBQ is more strongly influenced by Kansas City style BBQ (sauced) than it is Central Texas style (unsauced). In fact Central Texas is about the only BBQ I know of where sauce, and eating with utensils, is frowned upon. 
> 
> I don't particularly care for the style of brisket served in our region but a lot of people must like it to keep all the BBQ places we have, just in OKC, going. 
> 
> I'd put the ribs from The Flying Pig BBQ and pretty much any of the Top 5 from the 3 rib tours I did up against ribs anywhere in the country. There was a pretty big difference between our Top 5 and the rest of the field over those 3 years and several of those that made it were in there all 3 years. So there was some consistency there.
> 
> I also think OKC is severly lacking in good pulled pork. Too many places serve that chopped, folded, spindled, mutilated pork I complain about all the time but like the brisket it must be selling... Just not my thing.
> 
> The best thing about Maple's and Texlahoma is they are expanding our regional BBQ options some and as I've said, either in this thread or another, I would really love to see someone bring a Carolina style concept to OKC. 
> ...


Yes indeed, we have a less than a stellar food culture.  There are bad croissants in Paris, but there are excellent ones if you make the effort to go to the right patisseries, likewise BBQ, and any other food group.  Perhaps it's history, the daily Oklahoman with no food page for ever, no proper criticism, maybe food people just don't want to move here.  It's not like it or leave it, I want to have better food choices...

----------


## pickles

> Yes indeed, we have a less than a stellar food culture.  There are bad croissants in Paris, but there are excellent ones if you make the effort to go to the right patisseries, likewise BBQ, and any other food group.  Perhaps it's history, the daily Oklahoman with no food page for ever, no proper criticism, maybe food people just don't want to move here.  It's not like it or leave it, I want to have better food choices...


We live in a place where people were fixated on mere survival for a long time. A desire to do everything on the cheap permeates our culture, and I think it is probably an echo of that old priority. Like other forms of cooking, most Oklahomans have only been exposed to the cheapest and lowest forms of bbq - overcooked, heavily sauced meats, which have often been cooked many, many, many hours before they ever hit a plate. That's because it is the easiest way to make money with this kind of food, and because we not only tolerate it but wolf it down. This is why we are the fast food capital of middle America. When it comes to food, we love the lowest of the low here. We are making gradual progress, but this is still a very provincial place. Sorry for the negative take.

----------


## Roger S

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.....

Maples got a mention by the BBQ Snob in his Weekly BBQ News for Texas Monthly linking to the article by Dave Cathey from The Oklahoman.

----------


## 2Lanez

> We live in a place where people were fixated on mere survival for a long time. A desire to do everything on the cheap permeates our culture, and I think it is probably an echo of that old priority. Like other forms of cooking, most Oklahomans have only been exposed to the cheapest and lowest forms of bbq - overcooked, heavily sauced meats, which have often been cooked many, many, many hours before they ever hit a plate. That's because it is the easiest way to make money with this kind of food, and because we not only tolerate it but wolf it down. This is why we are the fast food capital of middle America. When it comes to food, we love the lowest of the low here. We are making gradual progress, but this is still a very provincial place. Sorry for the negative take.


Not sure about all that.  I think we just don't have a true style.  Most places are trying to imitate another style, or aiming for something middle-of-the-road for mass appeal or commercial reasons.

Similar to what I've heard about why Chinese food here is lacking.  Often it's Vietnamese families appropriating Chinese recipes, because Chinese food has had mainstream appeal here for decades, whereas Vietnamese cuisine has only become trendy within the past few years.

----------


## TheTravellers

> We live in a place where people were fixated on mere survival for a long time. A desire to do everything on the cheap permeates our culture, and I think it is probably an echo of that old priority. Like other forms of cooking, most Oklahomans have only been exposed to the cheapest and lowest forms of bbq - overcooked, heavily sauced meats, which have often been cooked many, many, many hours before they ever hit a plate. That's because it is the easiest way to make money with this kind of food, and because we not only tolerate it but wolf it down. This is why we are the fast food capital of middle America. When it comes to food, we love the lowest of the low here. We are making gradual progress, but this is still a very provincial place. Sorry for the negative take.


Sorry for being off-topic, but this, yes.  My family eats anything that's put in front of them, and they'll declare it "good" or "really good" no matter how crappy it is, especially if it's cheap or free, even if me and the wife are barely able to choke it down.

Planning on hitting them when the weather and their operation gets more stabilized...

OKBBQEA - where do you recommend for pulled pork (if anywhere) in the metro?

----------


## tsou89

Billy Sims has really good pulled pork. Yea I know that sounds weird. And I'd probably not get anything else there but their pulled pork is solid. They sprinkle a seasoning on it and maybe that's why it tasted good. Bash away. It's ok.

----------


## Roger S

> Sorry for being off-topic, but this, yes.  My family eats anything that's put in front of them, and they'll declare it "good" or "really good" no matter how crappy it is, especially if it's cheap or free, even if me and the wife are barely able to choke it down.


My wife's family does this exact same thing and it drives me crazy.... One of her uncles comes to town from Enid and he always wants to go to Outback or Red Lobster and he'll go on about how amazing something is..... I haven't had an amazing steak at Outback since I was about 16 and then it may have only been amazing because I had not had a truly amazing steak at that point in my life.








> OKBBQEA - where do you recommend for pulled pork (if anywhere) in the metro?


The Flying Pig BBQ has been good recently. They have stopped chopping, folding, spindling, and mutilating it. So it's more like pulled pork. I will usually order it at George's Happy Hog BBQ too. Neither are amazing but both are good... George's can be a little inconsistent while Flying Pig is probably the most consistent OKC option going right now.

And oddly, even though it's been about 6 years ago when I was dragged there before a Thunder game, I had pulled pork at Earl's in Bricktown that was pretty good one night.

I've never had much luck finding it the way I like it around OKC and I've kind of stopped looking for it because pulled pork is the most requested meat I cook.... My family even requests it for holiday meals now instead of the traditional turkey or ham and I've picked up several caterings after serving it at one of my pool league awards ceremonies and at a friends Shriner party. My sister is a caterer and she uses me for BBQ and has had me cook pulled pork for a couple of weddings too.

----------


## Roger S

> Billy Sims has really good pulled pork. Yea I know that sounds weird. And I'd probably not get anything else there but their pulled pork is solid. They sprinkle a seasoning on it and maybe that's why it tasted good. Bash away. It's ok.


I won't bash away because I have had some pretty solid Q at some Billy Sims locations.... I've also had some really bad Q there.... So it's like eating from a roulette wheel.... Sometimes you win and sometimes you lose.

----------


## TheTravellers

Thx for the pulled pork suggestions, been meaning to try George's, and Flying Pig is already on our to-try list, I Just need to move it up.  :Smile:

----------


## gopokes88

Had it today. It's delicious.

----------


## OKCRT

Is there any place in the city that serves burnt ends? I have never tried them but I hear the KC peeps talking about them all the time but I never see them on the menu at any of the regular places here..

----------


## sooner88

> Is there any place in the city that serves burnt ends? I have never tried them but I hear the KC peeps talking about them all the time but I never see them on the menu at any of the regular places here..


Backdoor has them, but not on a regular basis. They're really good, not a fan when they are overly sauced. Butcher Stand has them also.

----------


## Thomas Vu

The line didn't seem nearly as long today when I drove by ~11:15

----------


## DoctorTaco

> Backdoor has them, but not on a regular basis. They're really good, not a fan when they are overly sauced. Butcher Stand has them also.


George's Happy Hog has them as a regular menu item. Or at least they used to.

----------


## whatitis

Went by today. Bad weather I figured would help. It was around 12:30. No one was there. Walked up and talked to 2 workers who said they had no power and sold their BBQ through waffle champion this morning. Would have been nice if they had posted this on Facebook or Twitter (NVM finally found where they tweeted it)

----------


## macfoucin

They also posted on FB they were selling their uncut briskets at Waffle Champion.  They said the lot was flooded out.  They picked a bad week to open but looks like they did pretty good considering.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> They also posted on FB they were selling their uncut briskets at Waffle Champion.  They said the lot was flooded out.  They picked a bad week to open but looks like they did pretty good considering.


Ya I almost went and bought a brisket to smoke. Didn't really want to pay 100 for one though. It is my mothers birthday next week but I'll stick to my choice brisket at 40 bucks. Sorry Mom.

----------


## Roger S

> George's Happy Hog has them as a regular menu item. Or at least they used to.


Haven't been there in a few months. When did you see burnt ends as a regular menu item?

Back Door's burnt ends have been more like shredded beef in sauce the couple of times I tried them. 

Smokey's had them but closed. 

Closest place I know that for sure has good ones is The Butcher BBQ Stand.

----------


## OKCRT

> Backdoor has them, but not on a regular basis. They're really good, not a fan when they are overly sauced. Butcher Stand has them also.


Have to drive out the Butchers and check them out. Also, wonder why there is not an Ok Joes place here? I mean the name and all.

----------


## Timshel

Tried Maples today. I got there a few minutes after 11:00 and there were probably six people in line. By the time we got our food all but about four tables were taken (though not all were full). I was able to have a few bites of all of the meats and my experience mirrored what a lot of others have said. 

The good: 
- The brisket was great. As others have said, the best I've had at a restaurant in Oklahoma, although the bar is not terribly high. 
- The sausage was great. Although it may not be the type of sausage people typically expect from an Oklahoma BBQ place I thought it was very good, though tastes, of course, differ. 
- The flavor of the ribs was on point (more on the ribs below). 
- I liked the mac and cheese a lot. Had a good black pepper kick to keep it interesting. 
- Their sauce was good, though not necessary with most everything I had. 

The not so good:
- While the ribs had great flavor, they were still fall of the bone. Hopefully they'll continue to adjust/dial back their cooking times. 
- The pulled pork was terribly dry. One bite was enough. I'm going to assume this was a one-off and that it will be better in the future. 

Hard to find too much to fault for me as long as they get consistent with cooking times/doneness/etc. for their meats. Though it wasn't terribly busy the service was quick and they had someone walking around interacting with customers and cleaning up the tables. I look forward to seeing them succeed.

----------


## sooner88

We went today at 11:30 and there was a short line, but got out our food in 5 minutes or less. 

We got 1 lb of fatty brisket, 1/2 lb of ribs and 1/4 lb of sausage, as well as pint of both mac and cheese and burnt end beans. The brisket was excellent, not over cooked and the fat had rendered really well. Next time we may try both fatty and lean just to compare. As said above, the ribs were slightly over cooked, but we thought they were still really good. Sausage was a miss for us. Not a big fan of the type that they chose, I hope they add options or change that as we won't order that again.  Both sides were really good, but the mac and cheese was over the top good. We thought we may have over ordered for 3, but that ended up being the perfect amount. I tried the sauce and it was ok, but there was really no need for it.

----------


## Pete

Thanks for the reviews.

Sooner88, what was your total bill?

----------


## sooner88

> Thanks for the reviews.
> 
> Sooner88, what was your total bill?


$50, ~$16/person.  For the quality of meat and the amount we got we felt like that was a fair price. Not the amount I would typically spend at lunch, but we definitely felt like we got  our money's worth. This is the time to go, as the weather continues to get better this place will be packed.

----------


## Roger S

> - The pulled pork was terribly dry. One bite was enough. I'm going to assume this was a one-off and that it will be better in the future.


Sounds like they are consistent with both the good and the bad. Which is a good thing for the most part... Dry pulled pork is the only complaint I've really heard so far. Fall off the bone ribs has been mentioned to me several times but that may just be how they are going to cook them since it suits the tastes of most customers.

I'm going to go give it a try next week and I'm going to try everything but the brisket is what I'm really going to be the most critical of.

----------


## shawnw

Is it a dinner option/open later yet?

----------


## Roger S

> Is it a dinner option/open later yet?


Only if they change their business model but if they hold true to the Central Texas model don't ever expect them to be open much past 3 PM.

----------


## Timshel

> Only if they change their business model but if they hold true to the Central Texas model don't ever expect them to be open much past 3 PM.


They posted on Instagram three hours ago that they had 2 briskets and 12 racks of ribs left. I'm curious to know what their "cut off" time will be in the late afternoon/early evening on slower days.

----------


## shawnw

Bummer

----------


## Roger S

> They posted on Instagram three hours ago that they had 2 briskets and 12 racks of ribs left. I'm curious to know what their "cut off" time will be in the late afternoon/early evening on slower days.


I know right now they are selling from 11 AM to Sold Out but they are using the same model as Aaron Franklin and his cutoff is 3 PM for quality control purposes.... I'll be interested in seeing if they stick to it because a big part of the issue with the consistency of OKC BBQ is that lack of quality control because they use the quantity over quality model.

BBQ restaurants that are open all day are either holding their meats all day or staggering their cook times to try and meet demand. They would rather give you a lesser quality product than tell you they don't have something. Which is almost a necessity in this age of instant gratification.... Consumers don't like to be told no.

I had a former co-worker tell me once that he would rather go to Rib Crib than Klemm's because the first week Klemm's had their brick and mortar location open they ran out of ribs the night he was there. He told me "Rib Crib never runs out of ribs!"..... I told him to get the hell out of my office.  :Wink:

----------


## sooner88

^^ yep, have had a few friends suggest going here for dinner and have not understood why they operate the way they do.

----------


## Roger S

> ^^ yep, have had a few friends suggest going here for dinner and have not understood why they operate the way they do.


On the plus side the quality over quantity model appears to be working for Maple's and it's working for The Butcher BBQ Stand... So I'm hoping it continues to catch on and improve the overall quality of BBQ here.

----------


## sooner88

> On the plus side the quality over quantity model appears to be working for Maple's and it's working for The Butcher BBQ Stand... So I'm hoping it continues to catch on and improve the overall quality of BBQ here.


No I totally understand, I was meaning that friends I've talked to who are used to getting BBQ at all hours don't get this concept. I definitely agree that this is the better way to do it quality wise.

----------


## sooner88

> On the plus side the quality over quantity model appears to be working for Maple's and it's working for The Butcher BBQ Stand... So I'm hoping it continues to catch on and improve the overall quality of BBQ here.


No I totally understand, I was meaning that friends I've talked to who are used to getting BBQ at all hours don't get this concept. I definitely agree that this is the better way to do it quality wise.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> I know right now they are selling from 11 AM to Sold Out but they are using the same model as Aaron Franklin and his cutoff is 3 PM for quality control purposes.... I'll be interested in seeing if they stick to it because a big part of the issue with the consistency of OKC BBQ is that lack of quality control because they use the quantity over quality model.
> 
> BBQ restaurants that are open all day are either holding their meats all day or staggering their cook times to try and meet demand. They would rather give you a lesser quality product than tell you they don't have something. Which is almost a necessity in this age of instant gratification.... Consumers don't like to be told no.
> 
> I had a former co-worker tell me once that he would rather go to Rib Crib than Klemm's because the first week Klemm's had their brick and mortar location open they ran out of ribs the night he was there. He told me "Rib Crib never runs out of ribs!"..... I told him to get the hell out of my office.


 :Congrats: 

The emoji in this forum are hilarious.

----------


## Roger S

> No I totally understand, I was meaning that friends I've talked to who are used to getting BBQ at all hours don't get this concept. I definitely agree that this is the better way to do it quality wise.


HAHA... Yeah, after I read your comment a couple of times I understood you understood... I was just further elaborating on why I'm happy to see the quality over quantity concept of BBQ finally coming to OKC.  :Wink:

----------


## David

This place should be open today, right? I should have a chance to try it out for lunchtime.

Do they take credit or do you need cash?

----------


## Pete

> This place should be open today, right? I should have a chance to try it out for lunchtime.
> 
> Do they take credit or do you need cash?


Yes, open at 11 until they sell out of meat.

And yes, they take cards.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Stopped by at 12:30.  ~10 people ahead of me.  Got ribs, sausage, and the burnt end beans.

Something in the burnt end beans made it taste bitter.  

Ribs were good, had some pull to them, didn't fall off the bone for sure.

Sausage definitely caught me off guard.  Couldn't slice through the skin they used to hold it all together.  In addition, it didn't seem like it was processed long enough as I could see bits and pieces and separate them.

I'd rank them for myself as the following

Brisket
Ribs
Pulled pork
Sausage

Have yet to find a side that I'd order again (only chipotle slaw left).

----------


## stile99

> Sausage definitely caught me off guard.  Couldn't slice through the skin they used to hold it all together.  In addition, it didn't seem like it was processed long enough as I could see bits and pieces and separate them.


So it's coarse-ground and the skin has a snap??  SOLD!  Looks like they're serious about the Central Texas-style thing.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I know right now they are selling from 11 AM to Sold Out but they are using the same model as Aaron Franklin and his cutoff is 3 PM for quality control purposes.... I'll be interested in seeing if they stick to it because a big part of the issue with the consistency of OKC BBQ is that lack of quality control because they use the quantity over quality mode


Seems like they have picked 4pm for a cut off time

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Seems like they have picked 4pm for a cut off time


Do they do a fire sale for leftovers? haha

----------


## macfoucin

They had a limited amount of beef ribs the last couple of days, the pic on FB looked great!

----------


## Roger S

> So it's coarse-ground and the skin has a snap??  SOLD!  Looks like they're serious about the Central Texas-style thing.


It's andouille... Definitely not a Central Texas thing.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> It's andouille... Definitely not a Central Texas thing.


That's the odd thing for me.  Those 2 characteristics are things I don't associate with andouille.  Are those the two things that make it so?

----------


## HangryHippo

> It's andouille... Definitely not a Central Texas thing.


What type of sausage do they serve in central Texas?

----------


## Roger S

> What type of sausage do they serve in central Texas?


Most people refer to it as Elgin Style due to Elgin, TX being known as the Sausage Capital of Texas.

I generally refer to it as a Czech style sausage. Every place of worth in Central Texas makes their own version of it and for as simple a sausage as it is... Trying to find a recipe for it is like trying to find a Leprechaun hanging out with the Easter Bunny...... It's usually a beef/pork mixture seasoned with salt, pepper, probably a little garlic or onion powder, some kind of binder, possibly powdered milk, and the hot version have cayenne..... I'm pretty sure they hot smoke them as they are a fresh sausage with no curing salts in them.... They were originally made with what ever pieces of meat were leftover at the butcher shop at the end of the day.... So originally the beef to pork ratio changed from day to day depending on what was left.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Most people refer to it as Elgin Style due to Elgin, TX being known as the Sausage Capital of Texas.
> 
> I generally refer to it as a Czech style sausage. Every place of worth in Central Texas makes their own version of it and for as simple a sausage as it is... Trying to find a recipe for it is like trying to find a Leprechaun hanging out with the Easter Bunny...... It's usually a beef/pork mixture seasoned with salt, pepper, probably a little garlic or onion powder, some kind of binder, possibly powdered milk, and the hot version have cayenne..... I'm pretty sure they hot smoke them as they are a fresh sausage with no curing salts in them.... They were originally made with what ever pieces of meat were leftover at the butcher shop at the end of the day.... So originally the beef to pork ratio changed from day to day depending on what was left.


Very interesting!  Thanks BBQ.

----------


## stile99

There's really two kinds, and it's the maybe a little garlic that makes the difference.  Both are coarse-ground with a snap.  German style lacks the garlic, Czech has the garlic.  Both are common in the area, the reason Elgin's is called hot guts is due to the (formerly, alas) heavy presence of pepper.  If you were in Southside Market and said you could distinguish the bits and couldn't cut through the skin, they'd thank you for the compliment and tell you to just pick it up and eat it.

----------


## Roger S

> Both are common in the area, the reason Elgin's is called hot guts is due to the (formerly, alas) heavy presence of pepper.  If you were in Southside Market and said you could distinguish the bits and couldn't cut through the skin, they'd thank you for the compliment and tell you to just pick it up and eat it.


I had heard that Southside was making the original hot guts again.

I'm very happy that Maple's is using a local sausage maker (Native Meat Company) but I really wish one of two things would happen.... Native Meat would develop their version of the Elgin Style sausage or Maple's would source some sausages from Southside or Meyer's.... Even Aaron Franklin rolled out his own version of the sausage just within the last few weeks.

----------


## OkieHornet

Has anyone who's had both Maples here and Franklin in Austin - how do they compare?

----------


## David

Went by Friday as planned and had the fatty brisket, the sausage, and the mac & cheese. I was quite satisfied by all of it, though on a second visit I'd probably just cut out the mac & cheese and have more meat. In particular I really liked the sausage.

----------


## Roger S

> Has anyone who's had both Maples here and Franklin in Austin - how do they compare?


If my schedule permits me to... I'll let you know this week as I plan on trying to go..... But I've had a few wrenches thrown in my schedule already.

----------


## Jheat

Franklin in Austin is much better in my opinion, but I think Maple's has the best BBQ in the state of Oklahoma.

----------


## Bigrayok

I have read all ten pages about Maples. Some of my random thoughts: I have been to most of the "name" BBQ's in Kansas City. Which one has been picked as the best by a lot of people in recent years-Joes KC which was originally founded by an Oklahoman as Oklahoma Joes. Joes, Fiorella Jack Stack, and LC's are my favorite Kansas City BBQ's. Yes, sauce is important to me. To me, it is not BBQ without sauce, it is smoked meat. A lot of the Central Texas places do not call themselves BBQs. They are "Meat Markets."  That is why I like Arthur Bryant's ok because they have good meats but their sauce is terrible to me. My favorite Central Texas BBQ is Smitty's Meat Market in Lockhart. Leo's is my favorite BBQ in Oklahoma City. I think it is as good as any I have been to in Kansas City and Central Texas except Smitty's. I have not been to Franklin's and am not sure I would wait three hours to get BBQ. Some of the Central Texas places serve beef sausage, not pork sausage. I assume Maples has pork sausage. Rudy's was started in Leon Springs outside of San Antonio by Phil Romano who started Fuddruckers and Romano's Macaroni Grill. I have had good BBQ all over the Sate of Oklahoma including Oklahoma City. I think some people just like to run down local places wherever they are. 

Bigray in Ok

----------


## Bigrayok

I am looking forward to trying Maples. I like burnt ends which I have only had at Backdoor BBQ in OKC in recent years. 

Bigray in Ok

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Franklin in Austin is much better in my opinion, but I think Maple's has the best BBQ in the state of Oklahoma.


Have you been to Wellston?

----------


## Jheat

> Have you been to Wellston?


Yes, I have been to Butcher BBQ Stand and it was okay. I had brisket there and it was mediocre, and I got beans for my side and I thought they were decent. I want to go back to try more of their menu when I have time. I went to Maple's before they opened and I got to try almost everything but the sausage and desserts. I tried the sausage yesterday at Maple's and I was not fan, but others might like it.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> I am looking forward to trying Maples. I like burnt ends which I have only had at Backdoor BBQ in OKC in recent years. 
> 
> Bigray in Ok


The burnt ends are in the beans, and even then, it's not a lot.

----------


## whatitis

Was in Austin over the weekend and got Franklin BBQ. Had a little bit of everything. Hoping to try maples this week to compare

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Franklin in Austin is much better in my opinion, but I think Maple's has the best BBQ in the state of Oklahoma.


Have you been to Burn Co in Tulsa?  How does it compare?

----------


## Roger S

> Have you been to Burn Co in Tulsa?  How does it compare?


BurnCo is opening a second location on the Jenks Riverwalk in July...... I'm already planning an aquarium and BBQ trip.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Yes, I have been to Butcher BBQ Stand and it was okay. I had brisket there and it was mediocre, and I got beans for my side and I thought they were decent. I want to go back to try more of their menu when I have time. I went to Maple's before they opened and I got to try almost everything but the sausage and desserts. I tried the sausage yesterday at Maple's and I was not fan, but others might like it.


I guess that is an excellent example of the subjectivity of "who has the best".  I found Butchers to have the best brisket I have come across. I have not travelled to Texas and explored various "Q raunts".  I will certainly give Maples a try. Because I cut my teeth on Carolina Q I have a preference for pork and favor a vinegar based sauce.

----------


## Roger S

> I guess that is an excellent example of the subjectivity of "who has the best".  I found Butchers to have the best brisket I have come across. I have not travelled to Texas and explored various "Q raunts".  I will certainly give Maples a try. Because I cut my teeth on Carolina Q I have a preference for pork and favor a vinegar based sauce.



Yeah... It's why I'll never declare anything the best when asked for recommendations... I know what I like and I do like Butcher's brisket... Not as much as I like brisket I've had in Texas but it's my favorite in Oklahoma.

I'm hoping some Carolina style will make a return to OKC.... Not aware of anyone really doing that style here at the moment. That hole in the wall in a strip center up on North Western was knocking it out of the park before they moved out of state.

----------


## ctchandler

> Yeah... It's why I'll never declare anything the best when asked for recommendations... I know what I like and I do like Butcher's brisket... Not as much as I like brisket I've had in Texas but it's my favorite in Oklahoma.
> 
> I'm hoping some Carolina style will make a return to OKC.... Not aware of anyone really doing that style here at the moment. That hole in the wall in a strip center up on North Western was knocking it out of the park before they moved out of state.


I really enjoyed Butcher's but I would like to try Burn Co's brisket.  They had run out by the time I got there at 12:30 (or maybe it was 1:00).  I did like their ribs better than Butcher's.  I'm not a fan of North Carolina style and definitely not a fan of their sauce.  To be fair, I have only had it at three or four different places, Asheville, Winston-Salem, and one other town (the name of the town escapes me).  I didn't bother to remember the restaurant names because I didn't plan on returning.  I thought my first experience was just not very good but as I tried others I realized that's the style in NC.  It must be good, just not for my tastebuds.  I also am not a vinegar fan whether it's in a bbq sauce or anything else.  Odd exception, I like vinegar and oil salad dressing.  What was the name of "That hole in the wall in a strip center up on North Western"?  And where on Western was it located?  Just curious, I probably ate there since it doesn't sound like it was far from where I worked.  I remember the Hickory Tree at Western and Hefner but I don't remember it as being NC style.
C. T.

----------


## Roger S

> What was the name of "That hole in the wall in a strip center up on North Western"?  And where on Western was it located?  Just curious, I probably ate there since it doesn't sound like it was far from where I worked.  I remember the Hickory Tree at Western and Hefner but I don't remember it as being NC style.
> C. T.



Moe's Smokehouse Chicken & BBQ .... It was only there for a few months.

----------


## pickles

> I guess that is an excellent example of the subjectivity of "who has the best".  I found Butchers to have the best brisket I have come across. I have not travelled to Texas and explored various "Q raunts".  I will certainly give Maples a try. Because I cut my teeth on Carolina Q I have a preference for pork and favor a vinegar based sauce.


They are serving the best brisket in Oklahoma, and it isn't really that close. I haven't tried Maples yet.

----------


## Roger S

Went and gave it a try today.... Going to try and come out of my blogging retirement with this so not going into a lot of detail here yet but overall I enjoyed it. Some room for improvement but I would definitely recommend it to anyone asking me about BBQ.

I will answer the question asked earlier as to how it compares to Franklin's..... It doesn't... Yet.... Aaron's been cooking briskets for a while. So he has a big step up on them... Flavor on the brisket was excellent. I had some texture issues though.

----------


## Martin

those are some good looking ribs, but that sausage looks kind of funky.

----------


## Roger S

> those are some good looking ribs, but that sausage looks kind of funky.


HA! You are not the first to make that comment... That was the first comment I got on my FB page. lol

Ribs were good and not falling off the bone as others have reported.

----------


## 2Lanez

What's the verdict on style of sausage?  Central Texas or not?

----------


## Roger S

> What's the verdict on style of sausage?  Central Texas or not?


Not... There was never any doubt about that once it was known to be andouille.

----------


## Roger S

Ok.... I've published the blog so here is a quick synopsis of my opinions.

Brisket: Taste was excellent and definitely true to Central Texas... Texture needs some work. I found the flat to be a bit dry and the point a bit mushy... Both qualities of it being overcooked... If they get the texture right they will be putting out a very solid Central Texas style brisket

Ribs: Did not fall off the bone today. Moist, tender, slightly sweet flavor... Enjoyed every bite of them.

Sausage: As Martin already commented about the appearance. The sausage was funky and I did not care for it at all.

Pulled Pork: Just as others had said it was dry but I dipped it in that thin, vinegary, sauce they served me and it was money. Amazing how much that sauce worked to complement that pork!

Mac & Cheese: Loved it... pasta wasn't quite al dente but wasn't overcooked either... Tasted like a 3 cheese and it was smooth, creamy, and tangy.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Ok.... I've published the blog so here is a quick synopsis of my opinions.
> 
> Brisket: Taste was excellent and definitely true to Central Texas... Texture needs some work. I found the flat to be a bit dry and the point a bit mushy... Both qualities of it being overcooked... If they get the texture right they will be putting out a very solid Central Texas style brisket
> 
> Ribs: Did not fall off the bone today. Moist, tender, slightly sweet flavor... Enjoyed every bite of them.
> 
> Sausage: As Martin already commented about the appearance. The sausage was funky and I did not care for it at all.
> 
> Pulled Pork: Just as others had said it was dry but I dipped it in that thin, vinegary, sauce they served me and it was money. Amazing how much that sauce worked to complement that pork!
> ...


Sounds good. I think they just need to hit those timings and temps it sounds like. I'm sure in a few months they will have it down perfectly.

I hope the lunch style works for them. I know people in OKC aren't used to just lunch hours for BBQ and might be off put by the odd hours.

----------


## Roger S

> Sounds good. I think they just need to hit those timings and temps it sounds like. I'm sure in a few months they will have it down perfectly.
> 
> I hope the lunch style works for them. I know people in OKC aren't used to just lunch hours for BBQ and might be off put by the odd hours.


Yep... I feel the same... They should just keep getting better.

They definitely weren't as busy as they were for opening day but they were doing a fairly brisk business.... Line was about 5 deep when I got there around 11:40 and was consistently about 10 deep while I was there.

I think the quality, and uniqueness, of the food will keep people coming back.... I was listening to people around me and there were nothing but great comments to be heard.

----------


## Roger S

There was another BBQ judge, or at least I heard him say he was, there today too. Had another group sit between him and me so I couldn't hear all of his conversation to hear what he thought but his tray was empty.  I didn't recognize him, and it's usually the same judges at the contests I judge, so he was possibly from out of state.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> There was another BBQ judge, or at least I heard him say he was, there today too. Had another group sit between him and me so I couldn't hear all of his conversation to hear what he thought but his tray was empty.  I didn't recognize him, and it's usually the same judges at the contests I judge, so he was possibly from out of state.


Your sausage looked more cooked than mine at least.  With all the discussion here, I'd be somewhat disappointed to throw this under what we'd normally think of Oklahoma bbq, inconsistent.

----------


## Roger S

> Your sausage looked more cooked than mine at least.  With all the discussion here, I'd be somewhat disappointed to throw this under what we'd normally think of Oklahoma bbq, inconsistent.


I'm not going to label them that after two weeks.... I gave Back Door six months and as is I prefer Maple's to anything I've had at Back Door except the sausage.

----------


## Martin

i was able to check maples out today...

     really like the atmosphere and it was great weather to eat outside...  not sure how all of that will work when we hit extreme hot and cold, though.  we showed up a little after 11 and the line was less than 10 deep.  i think they're still getting their ordering routine down as it seemed a bit slower than what it should've been (or i'm just impatient)... but that's to be expected this close to launch.  you order at one window where your meat is sliced in front of you and you pay and pick up at the next window... everyone was really personable and attentive.

     i wanted to try a bit of everything... so i followed their recommendation and got a 1/4lb of each meat plus a serving of mac and cheese.

      i really liked everything except for the sausage... it had a really loose texture similar to an uncured/unsmoked bratwurst and didn't have a ton of smoke flavor... i wouldn't say that it was 'bad' as it wasn't inedible or anything, just not what i would expect from a barbecue joint.  i think some improvement can be made here.

     everything else was top notch... so much so that it's hard for me to pick a favorite as it was all so good.  the pulled pork was perhaps barely on the dry side but the flavor and texture were spot on and more than made up for it.

     the fatty brisket was really moist and flavorful, among the best i've tasted around here... it just melted in your mouth and didn't taste like a desiccated pot roast as many places serve.

     the pork ribs were great, too... definitely didn't fall off the bone for me.  the texture was great... the meat had a chance to firm up a bit and didn't just shred when i bit into it... just right.  i usually prefer a dry rub on my ribs, but these had a slight sweet/vinegary glaze on them that really complemented the meat's flavor... and it was just the right amount, not sopped in glaze.

     i only used the sauce on the sausage... i'm a firm believer that 'good' barbecue shouldn't need sauce.  it wasn't your typical thick, tomato based sauce served at most places around here.  this was way thinner and more vinegary but also had quite a bit of sweetness to it.  i typically prefer a sweeter barbecue sauce but for this style, i felt that the strength of the vinegar didn't offset the sweetness enough... it was just a touch cloying.  again, not bad... and i certainly appreciated maples for doing something a bit different in this aspect.

     mac and cheese was a white cheese sauce with tube pasta... definitely a notch above the 'velveeta soup' variety but not necessarily special... it was good, just not standout.

     my plate plus a drink and tax set me back $24... but that was easily twice as much food as i would normally order. (seriously, i think some oompa loompas are gonna ambush me and roll me out of the office)  overall, i really like the place... in my opinion, the barbecue (besides the sausage) is a cut above what other places in the metro are serving.

----------


## Roger S

> i only used the sauce on the sausage... i'm a firm believer that 'good' barbecue shouldn't need sauce.


Shouldn't need or shouldn't need additional?

----------


## Martin

> Shouldn't need or shouldn't need additional?


   this is all just my subjective opinion, obviously.  my main point in the quote is _additional_... mainly to explain why i only used sauce on the sausage and not on everything.

  to me, barbecue that is seasoned and cooked well should have enough flavor/moisture on its own that it doesn't have to be slathered in sauce to enjoy.  i guess i see it similar to a good steak... if served right, you don't need to pour a bottle of heinz 57 over it.  and if you have a good steak, it'd be a crime to sauce it.  now... unlike steak, i can appreciate that others prefer to put sauce on their barbecue... i just think the best stuff can be enjoyed without having to add it.

   that said, i generally prefer dry rubs over adding sauce during a cook... perhaps with the exception of a flavorful, vinegar-based mixture... but i guess i don't see that so much as a sauce.  i don't particularly like tomato-based sauces added during cooking.

----------


## Roger S

Never thought I would be linking to a GQ article about BBQ.... But this article pretty much nails what I've already said about the "Open til sold out" business model Maple's is using and why I'm so happy to see it finally reach Oklahoma City.

_"The true shining proclamation that a barbecue place is worth your time and your money isn’t a line out the door and around the corner, it’s a piece of butcher paper taped to the outside of the front door at 2:00 p.m. that maybe says “Sorry y’all” or “Come back tomorrow” but almost definitely says “sold out.”"_

----------


## stile99

> Never thought I would be linking to a GQ article about BBQ.... But this article pretty much nails what I've already said about the "Open til sold out" business model Maple's is using and why I'm so happy to see it finally reach Oklahoma City.
> 
> _"The true shining proclamation that a barbecue place is worth your time and your money isn’t a line out the door and around the corner,_


Nothing to add, just felt it worth repeating.

----------


## Buffalo Bill

Does anyone find these prices a tad high?  Quite a bit more than Smitty's or City Market and on par with Franklins and la Barbecue.  All this without maintenance and cost of a brick (or block) and mortar establishment. Doesn't make sense to me.  For this price it needs to be some other worldly 'cue.

----------


## Roger S

> Does anyone find these prices a tad high?  Quite a bit more than Smitty's or City Market and on par with Franklins and la Barbecue.  All this without maintenance and cost of a brick (or block) and mortar establishment. Doesn't make sense to me.  For this price it needs to be some other worldly 'cue.


Not really when I take into consideration the meats they are using..... Since you mentioned on par with Franklin's. Maple's is sourcing their prime briskets from Creekstone Farms. The same place that Franklin's gets their's.

I'm also sure they aren't parking on that lot for free and they have two trailers to maintain.... So they're not operating overhead free.

----------


## pickles

> Does anyone find these prices a tad high?  Quite a bit more than Smitty's or City Market and on par with Franklins and la Barbecue.  All this without maintenance and cost of a brick (or block) and mortar establishment. Doesn't make sense to me.  For this price it needs to be some other worldly 'cue.


No. They are using quality products. 

We are talking about 20 bucks here for crying out loud.

----------


## jccouger

Do they take cards or just cash?

----------


## BridgeBurner

They take cards

----------


## Martin

> Do they take cards or just cash?


 they take credit card

----------


## sooner88

> Does anyone find these prices a tad high?  Quite a bit more than Smitty's or City Market and on par with Franklins and la Barbecue.  All this without maintenance and cost of a brick (or block) and mortar establishment. Doesn't make sense to me.  For this price it needs to be some other worldly 'cue.


I posted earlier, but for 3 of us it was ~$16/person and we ate very well. You could easily get a sandwich for less than $10. For the quality of meat I think prices are justified.

----------


## Roger S

> I posted earlier, but for 3 of us it was ~$16/person and we ate very well. You could easily get a sandwich for less than $10. For the quality of meat I think prices are justified.


My ticket was near $35 but I ordered a lot of food since I planned on writing about it. I didn't feel the price point exceeded the product either.

Most places are charging an average of $16 a lb for CAB/Choice brisket here... So $20 for prime brisket isn't that bad in my opinion.... Unless you want to drive to Wellston... Butcher sells their prime brisket for $16 a lb..... Swadley's sells all their meats at $15.99 a lb or they offer the amazing deal of a 1/2 lb for $8.99.... <--- Yes the amazing deal part was sarcasm..... Charging an extra dollar to weigh 1/2 the amount is unreasonable to me as is the flat price across the board because pork is at least a $1 or more cheaper a pound than brisket even at wholesale prices.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Roger S

Had some brisket and ribs for lunch today.... Ribs were cooked pretty well for commercial ribs... Not falling off the bone. Fatty brisket was cooked better today too.... Line was about 15-20 people deep when we left at about 12:15.

Just my second time there and I noticed some improvement from my first trip. Hope they continue to improve and the lines continue to grow.

----------


## Canoe

Homemade Mac and cheese?

----------


## Roger S

> Homemade Mac and cheese?


Yes and it's pretty good... They don't get the pasta way overcooked, not quite al dente, and it tastes like a 3 cheese blend.

----------


## pickles

The cook on the ribs appears to be improving. That's a good looking slice of brisket.

----------


## Roger S

> The cook on the ribs appears to be improving. That's a good looking slice of brisket.


Yep... I've been happy with the ribs on both visits.... Brisket was definitely better this time than on my first trip and it wasn't terrible the first time.

----------


## soonerguru

I have yet to try this out. Frankly, I don't have time to wait 45 minutes for lunch. Then, the possibility of waiting only to find the item I'm waiting for is sold out is highly unappealing.

----------


## sooner88

I waited 5 minutes total and they had everything available still, had plenty of time to go during a work lunch.

----------


## Urbanized

I've never had to wait longer than 5-10 minutes.

----------


## Roger S

> I have yet to try this out. Frankly, I don't have time to wait 45 minutes for lunch. Then, the possibility of waiting only to find the item I'm waiting for is sold out is highly unappealing.


I've been twice... Once on a Wednesday and once on a Friday.... I have less than 5 minutes of wait time combined.

With that said.... I got there before noon both times and I've seen some people wait for in the 5-10 minute range but you'll wait that long for an order in a restaurant at lunch.

These aren't Central Texas lines for BBQ, which is a shame, but the brisket is a very good version of Central Texas brisket, and becoming better as they learn, and the ribs have been good both times I've gone.... Only thing I haven't liked was the sausage and one of my friends I went with last week also commented that she found the sausage to be bland.

----------


## DoctorTaco

> I've been twice... Once on a Wednesday and once on a Friday.... I have less than 5 minutes of wait time combined.
> 
> With that said.... I got there before noon both times and I've seen some people wait for in the 5-10 minute range but you'll wait that long for an order in a restaurant at lunch.
> 
> These aren't Central Texas lines for BBQ, which is a shame, but the brisket is a very good version of Central Texas brisket, and becoming better as they learn, and the ribs have been good both times I've gone.... Only thing I haven't liked was the sausage and one of my friends I went with last week also commented that she found the sausage to be bland.


Can confirm that the ribs are only getting better and the brisket is as good as ever.

Can also confirm that there is next to no line (although there really ought to be with as good as this is).

----------


## Pete

How does Maples compare to Burn Co. in Tulsa?

----------


## Roger S

> How does Maples compare to Burn Co. in Tulsa?



It doesn't. Totally different styles of BBQ. 

Both are some of the best in Oklahoma in my opinion though.

----------


## Roger S

Still having some consistency issues with texture (my ribs fell off the bone today) but enjoying the flavor profile on the ribs and brisket.

----------


## Pete

Oooh...  Those grilled peppers look fantastic.

----------


## Roger S

> Oooh...  Those grilled peppers look fantastic.


I enjoyed them.... They call them smoked jalapenos but you don't really get any smoke flavor from them... I enjoy a good roasted/grilled jalapeno though and they help tame the richness of the fatty brisket.

----------


## Timshel

This picture was on Maples' instagram story today. Will be interesting to see if this is just a short term deal or if Maples will be using Fassler's sausage from here on out.

----------


## Roger S

Glad to see them trying something more Texas style and I really didn't think the andoullie they serve was that good of an andoullie sausage to begin with.

----------


## ctchandler

> Glad to see them trying something more Texas style and I really didn't think the andoullie they serve was that good of an andoullie sausage to begin with.


I would like to know their source for andouille.  I love the andouille from Cusack's but didn't care much for Schwab's.  I like a lot of Schwab's products but in my opinion their andouille was below average.  Bubba's had smoked andouille and that's where I got hooked on it and they told me that they got theirs from Cusack's.
C. T.

----------


## Roger S

> I would like to know their source for andouille.  I love the andouille from Cusack's but didn't care much for Schwab's.  I like a lot of Schwab's products but in my opinion their andouille was below average.  Bubba's had smoked andouille and that's where I got hooked on it and they told me that they got theirs from Cusack's.
> C. T.


Native Meat Company is their source. It's locally owned and I really wanted to like their sausage but I tried it twice and didn't care for it either time. Have not had a chance to try any of their other meats yet.

My current local place of choice to get andouille is from Bill Kamp's Meat Market on N. Western.

----------


## Urbanized

I actually really like the andouille they serve, but never, ever order it because it's not at all what I'm looking for when eating BBQ. I'm interested in this new addition, since that is my favorite sausage at Fassler - a place I never frequent because of the crowd it draws. Should be even better on the smoker. So...a more appropriate sausage at my favorite BBQ place - AND a chance to enjoy Fassler's best sausage without having to step foot in the place - win for me!

----------


## Thomas Vu

This sounds great!  I wasn't a fan of what they were dealing before.

----------


## Uptowner

> Still having some consistency issues with texture (my ribs fell off the bone today) but enjoying the flavor profile on the ribs and brisket.


I think it gets really difficult when you can't perfectly time hold time / demand. I was in St. Louis and had bad ribs at pappy's after a 2 hour wait on the eclipse weekend. Sugar fire was on point, I got similar reports from friends who went to KC and did Oklahoma joes and jack stack. They worked the smokers 24hrs and still sold out before dinner time every day. It made me wonder how much of that Q was cooked days in advance to meet demand so they didn't have to close their restaurants entirely.

----------


## soonerguru

I finally tried their brisket yesterday. It was delicious. Not quite up to Austin par, but tasty nonetheless. Not that I have any problem with fat, but mine was quite fatty and not as peppery as some of the best Texas brisket. Still, it was way good and we will be back.

----------


## ctchandler

> My current local place of choice to get andouille is from Bill Kamp's Meat Market on N. Western.


But, does Kamp's make their own?  I know for a fact that Rhett's gets his from Cusacks.  I have bought it there often because it was a little more convenient than Cusack's.  By the way, I like Kamp's so this isn't a question about most of their products, just wondering if they actually make their own andouille.  If so, I will have to give it a try.
C. T.

----------


## Roger S

> But, does Kamp's make their own?  I know for a fact that Rhett's gets his from Cusacks.  I have bought it there often because it was a little more convenient than Cusack's.  By the way, I like Kamp's so this isn't a question about most of their products, just wondering if they actually make their own andouille.  If so, I will have to give it a try.
> C. T.



I'm pretty sure they do. Even if they don't it's a good andouille.

----------


## OkieHornet

Not Maples, but BBQ-related - Franklin in Austin caught fire over the weekend and will reopen in a month:
https://austin.eater.com/2017/8/28/1...ue-closed-fire

----------


## stile99

Equipment is fine, the building just needs some work?

Eh, Aaron will just pull out one of the old pits, have a fund raiser or two, and raise the money in like a week.  Dude started in a truck, he'll be fine.

----------


## Timshel

I noticed that Maples posted on their instagram that they're scaling back to only being open Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Hopefully the change is based on the weather getting cooler or something like that and not due to a lack of business.

----------


## Pete

> I noticed that Maples posted on their instagram that they're scaling back to only being open Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Hopefully the change is based on the weather getting cooler or something like that and not due to a lack of business.


Todd Woodruff also just opened Nonesuch and is getting rolling with the Buttermilk Sliders brick and mortar.

He has a lot going on right now.

----------


## Roger S

> I noticed that Maples posted on their instagram that they're scaling back to only being open Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Hopefully the change is based on the weather getting cooler or something like that and not due to a lack of business.


I've asked them if it's a seasonal thing but have not gotten a response yet.... On the plus side they are now offering beef ribs the three days they are open.

----------


## Roger S

> Todd Woodruff also just opened Nonesuch and is getting rolling with the Buttermilk Sliders brick and mortar.
> 
> He has a lot going on right now.


I know a lot of BBQ places that operate on a limited basis but most are family owned/operated.... I would think this would make it hard to keep good help unless they are floating around his other establishments.

If this isn't just a winter schedule change I find it odd because they post every day that they have sold out.... If you are selling out why would you limit your hours?

----------


## Roger S

Ok.... Just went back and checked on the schedule change question I sent them.... It is permanent.

----------


## Pete

I suspect they are doing a lot of catering orders and they are likely concentrated around the weekend.

----------


## Anonymous.

> I know a lot of BBQ places that operate on a limited basis but most are family owned/operated.... I would think this would make it hard to keep good help unless they are floating around his other establishments.
> *
> If this isn't just a winter schedule change I find it odd because they post every day that they have sold out.... If you are selling out why would you limit your hours?*


Exactly what I thought when I saw this the other day on Instagram... Do you not like money!?

----------


## Timshel

> Todd Woodruff also just opened Nonesuch and is getting rolling with the Buttermilk Sliders brick and mortar.
> 
> He has a lot going on right now.


Yeah I'm hoping this is the reason/would seem the most likely, especially given how labor intensive Maples must be and it seemed like they were heavily involved in the smoking/cooking process (from an outsiders perspective, at least).

----------


## Roger S

> I suspect they are doing a lot of catering orders and they are likely concentrated around the weekend.


That doesn't explain why they would close on days they still posted they were selling out. My guess they were cooking very small quantities on Wednesday and Thursday and it wasn't enough to cover the cost of operations.

I hope you're right about the caterings because this has me concerned and I really want to see this concept succeed.

----------


## Pete

> That doesn't explain why they would close on days they still posted they were selling out. My guess they were cooking very small quantities on Wednesday and Thursday and it wasn't enough to cover the cost of operations.
> 
> I hope you're right about the caterings because this has me concerned and I really want to see this concept succeed.


They may have been selling out only after adjusting down their quantities on those days.

I'll see what I can find out.

----------


## Mantison

I finally made it to Maple's on Saturday. They had pastrami ribs. It blew my mind. I don't usually get beef ribs, they don't sit well with me, but this thing was probably one of the best meats I have ever had, and I get AROUND, lol. The pulled pork was also outstanding. The mac & cheese was on point, some of the best I have had at a BBQ place. The beans were a bit firm, but tasted very good. Nice spice. The potato salad however was rather bland. It wasn't bad, just didn't have much flavor, but in all honesty, I wasn't too worried about potatoes at that point, I was feasting on pastrami ribs!!!! You have got to try those things.

----------


## sooner88

We talked to someone in management there (maybe Todd) and they said they weren't drawing as large of crowds as they expected, and they believe part of it is due to the time it may take the OKC crowd to adapt to this style of BBQ (open to sell out) and higher prices due to prime beef. He said the plan was to open up a brick and mortar in the next year or so.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Do any of the food trucks inside bleu garten see daily large crowds?

----------


## Pete

People here are used to cheap food in big quantities and guys like Todd Woodruff and Keith Paul are trying to slowly elevate the game here but they also have to make money doing so.

Personally, I love their food but would strongly prefer a brick and mortar place where I could also buy a beer.

----------


## Roger S

Happy to hear the brick and mortar is in the plans.... Keep hoping to hear the same from The Flying Pig.

BBQ here suffers the same as grocery stores do. Just like there's a Walmart on every corner. There's a mediocre chain BBQ restaurant on every corner and that's what people see.... Everyone in OKC can probably name the chains but how many actually know about Maple's?

----------


## dankrutka

205 N. Walnut, the building south of aLoft, would be great for brick and mortar spot for Maples. They could continue to set up outdoors in the large outdoors area and it would be accessible to Bricktown and Deep Deuce. Just an idea...

----------


## BBatesokc

Would love a B&M location as their BBQ is very good. Worked out well for other trucks.

----------


## jccouger

I've never seen much of a line, so I can't say I'm completely surprised.

I like the concept, but the digs have to meet (meat) the price point. If you are gonna (rightfully) charge that much for your product, the venue has to be up to par so going to brick & mortar is probably the only option. Nobody wants to spend $20 for a lunch from a food truck no matter how good the food is.

----------


## Pete

I think a good parallel is Hall's Pizza Kitchen.

Their pizza is expensive but very good and they are absolutely packing people into their brick and mortar location.  Many times it's hard to get a table there.

Like BBQ, there are cheap pizza places everywhere but it seems people are willing to pay more when they also have nice surroundings and a place to linger a bit.

I also think that the lunch-only aspect of Maples is tough because although the food is outstanding, it's a lot of money to drop for lunch and the food is heavy.

----------


## Roger S

> I also think that the lunch-only aspect of Maples is tough because although the food is outstanding, it's a lot of money to drop for lunch and the food is heavy.


I wouldn't disagree with that. Even though I know it works in Texas but the diner mentality is way different here and extremely different from Austin where this concept seems to thrive.... At one time their were 3 of the best places in Austin (Franklin, LA Barbecue, John Meuller Meat Co.) within walking distance from each other and all would have an hour or longer wait at lunch.

Personally, had I gone with this concept. I would have targeted the dinner crowd. That accomplishes a couple of things here.... You can fire up your smokers at a reasonable time for dinner service instead of starting cooking around midnight, and you can get people that are looking for a place to hang out after work to get that back yard party flavor like Bleu Garten has.

----------


## TheTravellers

^^^  Agree with both OKBBQEA and Pete - we eat out very rarely for lunch (something in the early afternoon, usually breakfast/brunch, on Saturdays is about it), usually do some kind of frozen thing or leftovers for lunch at our desks.  There's no way we'd eat at Maples for lunch and drop that kind of money and have our digestion slow down that much at lunchtime...  We eat dinner out more often (although not as often as we'd like) and if Maples was open for dinner, we'd probably already have eaten there.

----------


## gopokes88

The outdoor concept is just too hard with our weather. It's windy most of time, and lots of time too hot or too cold.

----------


## loveOKC

[QUOTE=OK BBQ Eater Anonymous;1010414]I wouldn't disagree with that. Even though I know it works in Texas but the diner mentality is way different here and extremely different from Austin where this concept seems to thrive.... At one time their were 3 of the best places in Austin (Franklin, LA Barbecue, John Meuller Meat Co.) within walking distance from each other and all would have an hour or longer wait at lunch.

Franklin BBQ is also within a few blocks from the State Capital and UT Austin.

----------


## Soonerinfiniti

Why is the default response to why a business is failing "OKC won't pay for good food"?  I've never been to Franklins in Austin, but looking at their menu online shows that they are less expensive than Maples.  And Franklins is supposed to be world class barbecue.  I think there is a limit on what you can charge.  That doesn't make OKC "cheap"

----------


## sooner88

> Why is the default response to why a business is failing "OKC won't pay for good food"?  I've never been to Franklins in Austin, but looking at their menu online shows that they are less expensive than Maples.  And Franklins is supposed to be world class barbecue.  I think there is a limit on what you can charge.  That doesn't make OKC "cheap"


It's cheaper than Franklin's, but not by much. They're buying the beef from the same place as Franklin's so I'd expect prices to be comparable. 

https://franklinbbq.com/menu/

----------


## Roger S

^ 
Nice try but you might want to take a look at an updated menu with prices.

https://franklinbbq.com/menu

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Why is the default response to why a business is failing "OKC won't pay for good food"?  I've never been to Franklins in Austin, but looking at their menu online shows that they are less expensive than Maples.  And Franklins is supposed to be world class barbecue.  I think there is a limit on what you can charge.  That doesn't make OKC "cheap"


BTW the Tipsy Texan is by far the best deal. God it is good.

----------


## Thomas Vu

I enjoy Maples (at least the brisket and to an extent, the ribs).  I'd pay and go to Pecan Lodge every time if it were available to me, and it's more expensive than Maples.

----------


## Pete

Absolutely not true that the 'default excuse' for a failing restaurant is that Okies are cheap.

Maples charges a premium and delivers a premium product and that is part of the issue here, as well as about half a dozen others offered.

----------


## Urbanized

So many assumptions in this thread. I dont think cutting hours at an outdoor venue as the weather turns chilly is surprising at all, nor indicative that a business is struggling. I cant think of any outdoor-focused food place in town that keeps weekday daytime hours once the weather turns. If you want to compare it to Butcher BBQ in Wellston - which is by all accounts a smashing success - right now they are open Fri-Sun only.

I really dont think slower business has much to do with price, either. Its a simple function of an outdoor venue, and the challenge of planning for business based on the weather. This is something I can closely identify with. Except in my case its only about staffing, and doesnt include preparation of an expensive product subject to spoilage. I havent talked with him about it specifically, but Im sure this is something Todd anticipated and planned for. There is also probably a learning curve with a fixed outdoor location, though he has an advantage in having run food trucks for years.

Anyway, Id anticipate Maples will become a brick and mortar at some point, and when it does so it is surely going to be very busy - and often slammed - 7 days a week, year around.

----------


## Pete

The changes in hours are permanent, not seasonal.

----------


## Urbanized

> The changes in hours are permanent, not seasonal.


I didn’t catch that, but again, outdoor is tough. The heat is a killer too. When people are lunching from work it’s a tough ask to have them sit in work clothes in 90+degree weather eating smoked meat. Butcher is also not seven days and never has been. I think during the summer they are Thurs-Sun. A brick and mortar with this exact product will kill it one day.

----------


## BBatesokc

Outdoor and a higher price point is a big obstacle downtown IMO. I've never been able to get my regular lunch group to agree to try Maples simply because they were in suits and didn't want to eat outside. They go to lunch to get out of the office and enjoy themselves, they just don't perceive fighting heat, wind or flies as enjoyable - especially when they can spend the same or less eating at some very nice B&M restaurants in the area.

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^
Agree. 98% of any obstacles they have to unqualified success will be overcome with the right brick and mortar location. They are still among the best if not THE best BBQ place in OKC (IMO definitely the best). Their future is bright.

----------


## soonerguru

The only time I dined there I had the day off and just drove by. The food was top notch, but even for a truck the location is weird.

----------


## BBatesokc

Just this morning someone from Maples popped into the law firm I office out of downtown. They had a tray with about $100+ of misc. BBQ in it and gave it to our office for free to get us to try their food and consider them for future catering opportunities. 

Well, even though my usual lawyer friends didn't want to previously bother with trying Maples at lunch, this sure changed their mind. They were blown away with how good it was. Was a mixture of brisket, ribs, burnt ends, etc. The whole office was talking about it all day.

----------


## PhiAlpha

When Hudson Park finally gets built, it would be kind of cool if Maples became a semi-permanent fixture in their food truck spot. That would be much better than its current location and a popular draw for Hudson Park.

----------


## LakeEffect

> Just this morning someone from Maples popped into the law firm I office out of downtown. They had a tray with about $100+ of misc. BBQ in it and gave it to our office for free to get us to try their food and consider them for future catering opportunities. 
> 
> Well, even though my usual lawyer friends didn't want to previously bother with trying Maples at lunch, this sure changed their mind. They were blown away with how good it was. Was a mixture of brisket, ribs, burnt ends, etc. The whole office was talking about it all day.


Great way to do marketing. Expensive up front, but should result in great returns.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Great way to do marketing. Expensive up front, but should result in great returns.


I'm betting they may have over cooked/stocked for Bedlam. Regardless, it was well received and will probably result in some catering gigs later on.

----------


## Pete

I bet they make much more money catering that selling on-site and of course, catering is all in advance and easy to plan for in advance, an important part of this whole operation.

I suspect all of this plays into the decision to cut back their hours.

----------


## catch22

I really hope they make it. Some of the best brisket I have ever eaten. The rest of it is all solid too, but that brisket is plain delicious.

----------


## Roger S

> I really hope they make it. Some of the best brisket I have ever eaten. The rest of it is all solid too, but that brisket is plain delicious.


It's a very good version of what people stand in line for in Central Texas but OKC is accustomed to the shoe leather most places here pass off as brisket.

----------


## Pete

Maples is now closed for the season.

----------


## Roger S

> Maples is now closed for the season.


Yep.... Woodruff really needs to get this set up in a brick and mortar location.

----------


## Roger S

Dave Cathey reported that Maple's will be moving into the spot Chiltepe's occupied in the Plaza District.

----------


## sooner88

> Dave Cathey reported that Maple's will be moving into the spot Chiltepe's occupied in the Plaza District.


Awesome!

----------


## Bullbear

> Dave Cathey reported that Maple's will be moving into the spot Chiltepe's occupied in the Plaza District.


  same Model you think? of sell till sold out?  I'd love to be able to have dinner now and then!  But I am glad someone is going in there is was really looking junky!

----------


## Roger S

> same Model you think? of sell till sold out?  I'd love to be able to have dinner now and then!  But I am glad someone is going in there is was really looking junky!


Here is a quote from the article...




> The new space is a game-changer for Maples, which operated out of a trailer stationed between Bleu Garten and Fassler's Hall. Not only does the new spot offer better seating than the covered picnic tables from before, but it has the coolest patio on The Plaza. Look for the new Maples to offer full bar service and operate more standard restaurant hours.

----------


## Roger S

Another note on this... With Maple's moving to Plaza and the plans for the concept going in at the former Foodie's falling through.... Midtown is once again pretty much BBQ free unless you can catch The Flying Pig or Smokin Okies at Bleu Garten.

----------


## Bullbear

> Here is a quote from the article...


That is great news!! thank you!

----------


## Martin

great news that maples is getting a brick and mortar!  though for selfish reasons, i wish it was still in midtown... for me, it's closer and way more convenient to get in and out of at lunch.

----------


## Rover

> Another note on this... With Maple's moving to Plaza and the plans for the concept going in at the former Foodie's falling through.... Midtown is once again pretty much BBQ free unless you can catch The Flying Pig or Smokin Okies at Bleu Garten.


 Isn’t BLU still open?

----------


## Martin

> Isn’t BLU still open?


 while it is in the general vicinity, i don't think most people consider 6th & rob to be part of midtown.  i haven't been in around 3-4 months, but as far as i know they're still open.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Dave Cathey reported that Maple's will be moving into the spot Chiltepe's occupied in the Plaza District.


That article actually had a ton of other news as well.  Thanks for pointing it out OKBBQ!  Here is a link for anyone else interested - http://newsok.com/a-feast-of-news-in...rticle/5577890

I'm really looking forward to Osteria if that actually happens!  I've loved Fabio Viviani's concepts in California and Chicago.

----------


## Roger S

> I'm really looking forward to Osteria if that actually happens!  I've loved Fabio Viviani's concepts in California and Chicago.


This and Josh Valentine's, soon to be announced, concept caught my attention.

----------


## Roger S

> while it is in the general vicinity, i don't think most people consider 6th & rob to be part of midtown.  i haven't been in around 3-4 months, but as far as i know they're still open.


Right... I don't consider that to be Midtown but as far as I know they are still open.

----------


## Pete

The reporter for the Oklahoman violated at least 2 confidences in that article that I've verified and likely more, as the operators were not ready for info to be out, as deals have yet to be finalized.

When the time is right, OKCTalk will have full stories with specific plans for at least two of these proposed projects.

Also:




> Word on the street is the Starbuck's currently in Nichols Hills Plaza will move in the coming months to a spot currently under construction on NW 63 Street, just west of Mamasita's


We posted the site plan showing the new Starbucks location in the Hopdoddy article 7 weeks ago.

----------


## HangryHippo

> This and Josh Valentine's, soon to be announced, concept caught my attention.


Yep, that was the other big one that caught my eye as well.  Really looking forward to both!

----------


## OkiePoke

I didn't realize Irma's was closing in Midtown. Any guesses on what will replace it? Another restaurant?

----------


## sooner88

> The reporter for the Oklahoman violated at least 2 confidences in that article that I've verified and likely more, as the operators were not ready for info to be out, as deals have yet to be finalized.
> 
> When the time is right, OKCTalk will have full stories with specific plans for at least two of these proposed projects.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> We posted the site plan showing the Starbucks in the Hopdoddy article 7 weeks ago.


Yep. They even have a picture of the steel that's been erected there with "Coming Soon" underneath it.

----------


## Pete

> I didn't realize Irma's was closing in Midtown. Any guesses on what will replace it? Another restaurant?


Other than lunch, that Irma's location has been a ghost town for quite a while.

I lived nearby and used to get carryout once in a while and often walked by.  There were many evenings when that good-sized space was completely empty.

Not sure what will replace them but I'm not surprised they are going out.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Other than lunch, that Irma's location has been a ghost town for quite a while.
> 
> I lived nearby and used to get carryout once in a while and often walked by.  There were many evenings when that good-sized space was completely empty.
> 
> Not sure what will replace them but I'm not surprised they are going out.


We ate there once, and for some reason, it just wasn't as good (both burgers and sides) as the one on 63rd, so we never went back.

----------


## BridgeBurner

Oh man, Maples is going be walking distance from my house now? This is deadly... I really hope this means they will be getting beer/liquor licenses now? 
Plaza needs more venues that attract people to show up and then hang out in the area once they are there. Seems to me that every venue in the plaza is designed around "come here, have dinner/one or two drinks, then head home." As much as I love Oak and Ore, it is hard for me to stomach hanging out there for more than an hour since I know my tab is going to be +$20 after two beers and that is coming from someone in their direct target market.  I hope once The Press gets their patio up and running, the "plaza backyard" gets realized, and the potential Maples patio gets built out, that these three will help make the Plaza a better "hangout" destination.  That Google maps error that was showing that Chiltepes was going to be a furniture store had been bumming me out. They had pretty average food, but I'd definitely spent dozens of sunny days drinking affordable beers on their patio.

----------


## Rover

Seems like most restaurants want and need turnover, not people occupying the table all evening and not buying.  That makes them money and encourages more restaurants to open.  One of the problems the modern book stores have run into is lots of people coming and lounging with fewer buyers.  Instead of buying things, they treat the store like a library... free reading, no fees.  Restaurants need profitable turnover of tables and not long waiting lines or non-ordering tables.  The restaurant needs the income and the wait staff does too. Lounging on the patio and buying little puts places out of business.

----------


## BridgeBurner

Good point, that makes sense.
I was meaning seeing The Press become somewhere like The Jones where they are successful both as a restaurant in the evening and a bar nobody feels like bar-hopping from at night.

----------


## Rover

> Good point, that makes sense.
> I was meaning seeing The Press become somewhere like The Jones where they are successful both as a restaurant in the evening and a bar nobody feels like bar-hopping from at night.


I would love to know what the average tab is at The Jones.  They invested a lot and aren't cheap.  My guess they don't have a lot of underperforming tables or people just lounging and filling time.

----------


## BridgeBurner

> I would love to know what the average tab is at The Jones.  They invested a lot and aren't cheap.  My guess they don't have a lot of underperforming tables or people just lounging and filling time.


Yeah it gets pretty packed, they must be absolutely killing it. My secret to surviving 11-close there is the $3 PBR's, I can drink craft beer at home haha.

----------


## Pete

Maples BBQ to open in the Plaza District

After bringing premium Austin-style barbecue to Oklahoma City through their Midtown trailer setup last year, Maples has already started work on a permanent brick-and-mortar location in the Plaza District.



Proprietor Todd Woodruff of Day One Concepts (Waffle Champion, Nonesuch and soon-to-open Buttermilk Sliders) is planning an ambitious new restaurant in the building last occupied by Chiltepes at 1800 NW 16th.

The property sold last Friday to an LLC headed by local attorney Stephen Sherman who in turn executed a long-term lease with Maples.

Chiltepes closed in late 2017 and research reveals the restaurant had owed back taxes to the state for several years.





After an extensive renovation Maples will offer a similar menu to their Midtown trailer location but greatly expand their hours and offer a full bar program.

Woodruff told _OKCTalk_ that they will add a separate smoker; one will smoke overnight for lunch business and the second will start in the morning to prepare meats for dinner and the evening.

Beef ribs will be featured daily with 7 or 8 other cuts of meat (such as brisket, pulled pork and sausages) and 5 or 6 sides, including a new custard-style macaroni and cheese.

Previously, Maples had employed an “open until sellout” model whereby they would open at 11AM for lunch then close once all the meat had been sold from the previous night's smoke.

The new location on the very prominent Indiana and 16th corner at the western edge of the Plaza District will feature a bold design and a large patio.  The entrance will be relocated, opening to an order line and a merchandise area.



In addition to food and drink, Maples will offer a full line of branded hats, t-shirts, hoodies, flannels and other items.

The bar will focus on local craft beers, bourbon and whiskey and Maine Root sodas will also be featured.

Woodruff hopes to be open by May and said Maples will likely feature occasional live music.

----------


## Bellaboo

Can't wait !

----------


## Mr. Cotter

There aren't nearly enough seats for how popular this is going to be.  I'm really excited about this!

----------


## dankrutka

When I mention the it to friends in DFW, I usually refer to the Plaza District as a smaller and less music-oriented version of Deep Ellum. Maples going in just continues the similarities as I think it will be very successful akin to Pecan Lodge, which is crazy popular.

----------


## gopokes88

This doesn’t suck and I will fight anyone who thinks it does. 

Or a duel if the state legislator legalizes them again

----------


## BBatesokc

Glad to see even more good options for dinning in the area. We were getting a little burned out going there in our lunch rotation.

----------


## sooner88

This is great, and I really like the staggered two smoker vs. smoking overnight and serving throughout the day. This place is going to kill it.

----------


## Martin

can't wait for maples to be back... they're hands down my favorite bbq in the metro.

----------


## TheirTheir

I was so jazzed about Chiltepes when it first opened, but quickly faded. SO glad Maples is going in here instead of, well, anything else. Very happy.

----------


## Roger S

> I was so jazzed about Chiltepes when it first opened, but quickly faded. SO glad Maples is going in here instead of, well, anything else. Very happy.


I'm good with Maple's going in here but with Cocina Guatelinda and Chiltepes gone. Where do I go to get those awesome Guatamalen handmade, thick, corn tortillas now?

----------


## TheTravellers

> I'm good with Maple's going in here but with Cocina Guatelinda and Chiltepes gone. Where do I go to get those awesome Guatamalen handmade, thick, corn tortillas now?


Cafe Kacao or Cafe Antigua?  I think I saw something about Kacao saying "We have pupusas now!" last time we were in there.

----------


## Roger S

> Cafe Kacao or Cafe Antigua?  I think I saw something about Kacao saying "We have pupusas now!" last time we were in there.


Been awhile since I've been to Kacao... Will have to go check it out again. Especially if they have papusas.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Been awhile since I've been to Kacao... Will have to go check it out again. Especially if they have papusas.


Just checked their menu to make sure I wasn't lying to ya...

Pupusas

2 hand made corn tortillas stuffed with cheese and pork. Served with caballo rice (egg on top), black beans & vinaigrette cabbage  $12.00

----------


## 84HGRC

They have a store now located at 1001 N Virginia Ave, about 6 blocks south of the Plaza.  Fausto (the dad of the squad) and his sons went back to their original thought of a convenience store AND a kitchen together-- so you can find those corn tortillas there! Plus a lot of other delicious treats.

----------


## TheirTheir

Great info. Thanks!

----------


## Bullbear

> I'm good with Maple's going in here but with Cocina Guatelinda and Chiltepes gone. Where do I go to get those awesome Guatamalen handmade, thick, corn tortillas now?


 Tienda Guatamala on Virginia.

----------


## Uptowner

Do the nachos at tacos San Pedro on the south side, you won’t regret it.

----------


## Pete

Maples has submitted it's design plans for approval.

Things have slightly changed from the renderings we originally posted, as the old canopy on the north side of the building will be removed in favor of a new, larger pergola covering the patio along 16th.

Also, note the cool mural.

They have been doing work inside for a while but once these plans are approved, the outside should start to take shape.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Roger S

Hmmmm... That color scheme looks very similar to a famous Austin BBQ joint only reversed.

https://www.google.com/maps/@30.2700...2!8i6656?hl=en

----------


## Urbanized

That's ridiculous; Franklin's has blue on the bottom and white on the top, while you can clearly see that Maples has WHITE on the bottom and BLUE on the top. COMPLETELY different.

----------


## Roger S

HAHA... Well I did say it was reversed.  :Wink:

----------


## Urbanized

LOL I missed that (very obvious) comment. That's what I get for skimming...  :Smile:

----------


## Pete



----------


## gopokes88

That doesn't look like any progress has been made?

----------


## Roger S

> That doesn't look like any progress has been made?


Lot's of progress on the future Empire building though.

----------


## Pete

> That doesn't look like any progress has been made?


Working on the inside of Maples.

----------


## gopokes88

> Working on the inside of Maples.


Ah that makes sense. The for sale sign kinda threw me too.

----------


## benjico

Has anyone had the BBQ from both the Maples food truck and their old location in Midtown? I finally had their BBQ for the first time a few weeks ago (from their food truck) and was very, very disappointed in the brisket. It was some of the driest/toughest brisket I've ever had, which seems to be against almost all of the reviews I've read. I'll definitely give them the benefit of the doubt and try their brick and mortar location when it opens...but was I really disappointed from my first experience.

----------


## Pete

I've had their brisket several times and it's always been outstanding.

You must have caught them on a bad day.

----------


## Roger S

When they were in Midtown the brisket was always the star of the show but I haven't caught them since they stopped vending from that location.

Been patiently waiting on the Plaza location to open up.

----------


## Martin

i've never had a bad experience at maple's... in fact, i'd say I've never had an average one there either.  really wish their brick & mortar was open already as i'm needing my fix. it seems to me that summertime would be the best season for a bbq joint and so I've got to wonder if they're missing out on some good business.

----------


## Thomas Vu

As everyone has said already, their brisket is usually the best thing there.  I didn't know they were even in service after the midtown location.

----------


## LakeEffect

> As everyone has said already, their brisket is usually the best thing there.  I didn't know they were even in service after the midtown location.


They often post up at Stonecould on Saturdays. Watch Stonecloud and/or Maples & Waffle Champ's social media feeds for the details.

----------


## catch22

> Has anyone had the BBQ from both the Maples food truck and their old location in Midtown? I finally had their BBQ for the first time a few weeks ago (from their food truck) and was very, very disappointed in the brisket. It was some of the driest/toughest brisket I've ever had, which seems to be against almost all of the reviews I've read. I'll definitely give them the benefit of the doubt and try their brick and mortar location when it opens...but was I really disappointed from my first experience.


That’s surprising to hear! As mentioned you must have caught them on a bad day, or a bad batch of meat. I’m not a huge brisket eater, but theirs has my mouth watering.

----------


## TheTravellers

Anybody have an opening date for the Plaza location?

Also, heard from someone my wife knows that they changed their sauce from being vinegar-y to a more Okie-friendly one (more tomato-y, I'm guessing), it disappointed her.  I haven't been yet, so haven't had either the "before" or "after" sauce, so don't know what the details are or when the change happened...

----------


## Roger S

> Anybody have an opening date for the Plaza location?
> 
> Also, heard from someone my wife knows that they changed their sauce from being vinegar-y to a more Okie-friendly one (more tomato-y, I'm guessing), it disappointed her.  I haven't been yet, so haven't had either the "before" or "after" sauce, so don't know what the details are or when the change happened...


They posted they are hiring a general manager a couple of days ago. So it should be getting close but no date mentioned.

Hate to hear that about their sauce because it made what I found to be kind of bland pulled pork freaking amazing.... It was like that sauce and pork were a match made in BBQ heaven.

----------


## TheTravellers

> They posted they are hiring a general manager a couple of days ago. So it should be getting close but no date mentioned.
> 
> Hate to hear that about their sauce because it made what I found to be kind of bland pulled pork freaking amazing.... It was like that sauce and pork were a match made in BBQ heaven.


Good to hear, thanks.  Found out the date for the sauce change was late last summer...

----------


## Roger S

> Good to hear, thanks.  Found out the date for the sauce change was late last summer...


Wonder if they did away with the original sauce altogether... It was a good and unique sauce in my opinion.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> They posted they are hiring a general manager a couple of days ago. So it should be getting close but no date mentioned.
> 
> Hate to hear that about their sauce because it made what I found to be kind of bland pulled pork freaking amazing.... It was like that sauce and pork were a match made in BBQ heaven.


Agree totally. Pulled pork calls for vinegar based sauce and slaw

----------


## sooner88

> They posted they are hiring a general manager a couple of days ago. So it should be getting close but no date mentioned.
> 
> Hate to hear that about their sauce because it made what I found to be kind of bland pulled pork freaking amazing.... It was like that sauce and pork were a match made in BBQ heaven.


That was the only time I used the sauce... the rest didn't need it.

----------


## Roger S

> That was the only time I used the sauce... the rest didn't need it.


Agreed but it made the pulled pork..... I still remember taking my first bite of pork and thinking.... meh I can check that off the list.... then adding the sauce and taking another bite and doing a complete 180 and scarfing it all down together.

And while I think great BBQ stands on it's own with no need for additional sauce.... I'm also into eating food I think tastes great and that sauce and pork was great to me.

----------


## jccouger

> And while I think great BBQ stands on it's own with no need for additional sauce.... I'm also into eating food I think tastes great and that sauce and pork was great to me.


That's exactly how I feel. I love BBQ that doesn't need any sauce, but I also love how BBQ sauce tastes so I eat it occasionally even if the meat is good. 

I'll also say I wasn't a fan of the Maples BBQ sauce so I'm not sad they changed it, but lucky for them their BBQ was so good I never really used it.

----------


## Roger S

> That's exactly how I feel. I love BBQ that doesn't need any sauce, but I also love how BBQ sauce tastes so I eat it occasionally even if the meat is good.


I like sauce too.... The three years we did the OKC Broken Rib tour we scored the ribs as they were served but all of us always tried them with the sauces provided after we had taken our sample bites..... Most times I will just taste the sauce with a spoon and then if I decide the meat needs the sauce to complement it's flavor I will add it.... And I almost always sauce smoked bologna or sausages.

----------


## sooner88

> Agreed but it made the pulled pork..... I still remember taking my first bite of pork and thinking.... meh I can check that off the list.... then adding the sauce and taking another bite and doing a complete 180 and scarfing it all down together.
> 
> And while I think great BBQ stands on it's own with no need for additional sauce.... I'm also into eating food I think tastes great and that sauce and pork was great to me.


I was agreeing with you that the sauce made the pork a lot better,

----------


## BridgeBurner

Y'all are making me hungry... Maples needs to hurry up and open! Haha

----------


## Thomas Vu

I've been told September.  Wasn't from Todd though so there's that.

----------


## Roger S

> I was agreeing with you that the sauce made the pork a lot better,


I know you were and I was re-agreeing with you because the sauce was that good on the pork.  :Wink:

----------


## BridgeBurner

Work has started in earnest on Maples, the entire street street smells like onions haha.

----------


## shawnw

I hope they don't paint that gargantuan wall behind it and go straight to a mural.

----------


## shawnw

To answer my own question, I noticed today that the West wall was being mural-ized, while the East wall is still that dark green color, so I guess it'll stay that way for a bit.

----------


## TheirTheir

The building appears dwarfed by the new empire building. Also, I love that they removed the patio seating. Keeping that corner open will be a more welcoming vibe for street performers and the like.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> The building appears dwarfed by the new empire building. Also, I love that they removed the patio seating. Keeping that corner open will be a more welcoming vibe for street performers and the like.


The plans say its going to have a large patio so I think they are just reconfiguring the patio right now. It would be a pretty big missed opportunity for a restaurant on such a prominent corner not to have a patio.

----------


## TheirTheir

> The plans say it’s going to have a large patio so I think they are just reconfiguring the patio right now. It would be a pretty big missed opportunity for a restaurant on such a prominent corner not to have a patio.


 Yeah, true.

----------


## Bullbear

> I hope they don't paint that gargantuan wall behind it and go straight to a mural.


the west Mural is looking good. I am hoping the east one they play with the fact that it dwarfs the other building. perhaps a character peering over or around Maples would be pretty awesome.

----------


## shawnw

that would be awesome

----------


## Pete

Craning in two big smokers this morning (photo cred Larry Dean Pickering):

----------


## PaddyShack

Oh boy, oh boy! OH BOY!!

----------


## Pete



----------


## HangryHippo

> 


Hmm...  Opportunity for a GREAT patio.

----------


## sooner88

Is there going to be another mural on that giant blank space on Empire's building?

----------


## Pete

> Is there going to be another mural on that giant blank space on Empire's building?


I believe it will be some sort of ivy.

----------


## BridgeBurner

Pete, I picked a copy of the gazette at Prairie and there was an article about Maple's that said it opened Nov 20th- I ended up walking there later and it didn't look like they would be open for a few weeks judging by the outside.  Any idea on when they really open? Their website says "Nov 2018" but I have a feeling it won't be http://www.maplesbarbecue.com/

----------


## Jhawk1021

They will open on December 12th

----------


## Pete

Yes, they open next Wednesday.

Went today for a soft opening.  FANTASTIC.  As in I think it is substantially better food than when they were at the temporary location.

Had a sample plate and as before, the brisket is the star.  But literally everything was delicious.

I suspect having two smokers, a permanent and large kitchen and a bigger staff is the difference.  Loved it before but this is another level.

Really hope people support it.  It's not cheap but the quality is so much better than just about everyone else.  Plus, the place is cool and they have a full bar and great patio.

----------


## Thomas Vu

THe prices look to be the same as the food truck, isn't it?  The denominations have changed from 1 lb to 1/2 lb.  THe sausage appears to be different.  Can't wait to give it a go.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Are they going with food all day? or central texas style 11am to 3pm?

----------


## Pete

^

Food all day, at least that is the plan.

I'm sure there is going to be an adjustment in figuring out quantities.


And yes, the sausage is completely different but I liked this version better.

----------


## Roger S

That sausage looks different... is it still the same andouille they were serving before or is it a hot link now?

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Interesting. Hope they can keep that quality with all day food. 

Need to make my trip out there ASAP

----------


## Roger S

Nevermind... ^^^

You were answering as I was typing.... LOL

----------


## okatty

I hope they are open on Sundays - because this may be a sort of religious experience.  Pitmaster Sandwich is calling my name! :Smile:

----------


## Pete

> I hope they are open on Sundays - because this may be a sort of religious experience.  Pitmaster Sandwich is calling my name!


That's what I had and it was sublime.

My dining campaign had the sampler (that I shared) that is shown in the photo and I the sandwich.  Easily one of the best sanwiches i've ever had.

They also have a self-serve condiment bar with jalapenos, onions, pickles, etc.  And two house BBQ sauces, one of which is 'hot'.

I'm anxious to try the drinks.  The Big Red Margarita is calling my name.

----------


## okatty

^Funny story about that location.   A couple years ago  it was a beautiful Sunday afternoon and we went to Chiltepes and sat on patio. Got a wild hair and she ordered the punchbowl marg.  The thing was a monster!  I think she drank about 3/4 and I had 1/4.  Before we could get home she wasn't feeling well and I'll end the story there.   She may have flashbacks when we go the first time.... but I'm sure she'll get over it!

----------


## Pete

^

It will help that the entire place looks and feels completely different.

The patio is totally changed and they even moved the main entrance.  The interior is simple but cool.  

There is nothing left to remind you of Chiltepes, which is a good thing.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Interesting. Hope they can keep that quality with all day food. 
> 
> Need to make my trip out there ASAP


In the Gazette article (I believe), they said there will be people there 20 hours a day working on the smokers, so it doesn't sound like they're going to do it half-a**ed and you would get old/dry/iffy meat towards the end of the day.

----------


## Pete

My bad for not posting this recent article on Maples from the amazing Gazette:

https://www.okgazette.com/oklahoma/p...nt?oid=5070473

----------


## soonerguru

Pete, that plate of food looks incredible. Love the beer and whiskey prices. I only visited the trailer a couple of times. It was weirdly inaccessible given my work day and I would think about it when it was too late to get any food. The two times I ate there I thought the food was choice. But I love the idea of getting premium BBQ available whenever the F I want! 

I will patronize this establishment, and, I will probably be hitting them up for takeout often. Agree this place should be open Sundays. What a great Sunday dinner option.

----------


## SEMIweather

Anyone know what the hours will be once they open in a few days?

----------


## Thomas Vu

Did opening get pushed back from the 12th, to the 20th, to now next month?

----------


## Pete

> Did opening get pushed back from the 12th, to the 20th, to now next month?


Still this Wed 12/12 as far as I know.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Still this Wed 12/12 as far as I know.


I misread the months.

----------


## BridgeBurner

Man, reading this thread makes me so hungry- if it was open today I would be heading there right now ready to drop like $25 haha.

----------


## tsou89

Question...does a side come with a sandwich or do you have to order them Separately?

----------


## Pete

> Question...does a side come with a sandwich or do you have to order them Separately?


It's all ala carte.

But that sandwich I had was a full meal.  They also have the pickle/pepper/onion bar.


And they just opened as I'm posting this...  11AM today.  I'll need to go satisy my cravings very soon.

----------


## Roger S

> And they just opened as I'm posting this...  11AM today.  I'll need to go satisy my cravings very soon.


I'll probably go hit them up one day next week.... I've been craving some hotlinks and the new ones they are serving looked great.

----------


## Pete

I meant to mention that they seem to have the serving down really well given they are fresh cutting and chopping all the meat as it's ordered at the counter.

At least for the preview -- with a full house -- you ordered at the counter and they made up your plate and handed it to you.  The line moved pretty darn well.

It looks like they were setup to give you a number and bring you the food, so will be interesting if they can still serve most people at the counter.


I'm hungry just writing about this!

----------


## Roger S

> I meant to mention that they seem to have the serving down really well given they are fresh cutting and chopping all the meat as it's ordered at the counter.


Well that's how the old school joints still do it in Texas.... So glad they are trying to remain loyal to that concept.

I was at Snow's just a few weeks ago and they slice it and weigh it as you ask for it and they keep their line moving pretty quick.... And they have a serious line.... I was there at 7:45 AM and was 30th in line!

----------


## Thomas Vu

I just came back from Maples.  Happy to report that the sausage has indeed changed, and I enjoy this one significantly more than the food truck days.  Used to use fassler at the food truck and now use a company that I only remember has the words "mountain" and "elk" in it.  Pete is right about how the line works.  

I'm glad to have a bbq place while at work, and another while I'm at home now.

----------


## Pete

^

*drool*

----------


## BBatesokc

Decided to give this new location a try on opening day before word gets out.

Got there right after noon and the line was very short. Which is a good thing because even with a short line, we still got the last available table in the place. Might be an issue if they are really busy.

Buildout is nice, but doesn't seem polished yet to me. Almost looks temporary and not "Lived In." But I'm sure that will correct itself in time.

I got the fatty brisket (sliced) and burnt end beans and a drink. Came in a little pricey for a regular lunch thing for me, at $21.00 But, it was delicious! Brisket was the star of the show for certain.

Co-worker got the sausage and mac and cheese. I tried those too and really like it all.

Will definitely go back and would suggest this over other offerings in the immediate area.

Get the fatty brisket and you won't be disappointed.

----------


## Pete

^

When the weather is decent the patio will help in terms of seating.

But I can see hanging out there for a while and I know others will do the same so I bet finding a spot to sit down is going to be a challenge at their busier times.


I think this is one of those concepts that is just substantially better as a brick and mortar, especially since they can sell food all day.  I'd be shocked if they weren't a big hit, even with the higher prices (which IMO are completely fair given the quality).

----------


## Roger S

> I just came back from Maples.  Happy to report that the sausage has indeed changed, and I enjoy this one significantly more than the food truck days.  Used to use fassler at the food truck and now use a company that I only remember has the words "mountain" and "elk" in it.  Pete is right about how the line works.


Unless they changed to using Fassler during the truck phase of this operation. They were sourcing their sausages from https://www.facebook.com/Native-Meat...6424242524244/ when they were in Midtown.

----------


## David

I will have to try this, maybe on Friday for a late lunch if it isn't too busy. 




> I'm glad to have a bbq place while at work, and another while I'm at home now.


That seems like a really dangerous combination.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Unless they changed to using Fassler during the truck phase of this operation. They were sourcing their sausages from https://www.facebook.com/Native-Meat...6424242524244/ when they were in Midtown.



Oh yeah I remember somebody saying that.  Fassler was what I heard, and I was legit surprised.  I enjoy the sausages at Fassler and is the majority reason of why I go there.

----------


## BridgeBurner

I went last night with my parents around 8pm, I was worried it would be completely packed but it was surprisingly quiet inside.
I went with 1/2 lb brisket, 1/2 lb pork ribs, and the burnt end beans and I was just about maxed out on being able to eat it all.
Not sure if he broke the rules or not, but my father ordered in 1/4 lb increments even though that wasn't on the menu and they didn't voice any concern?
Sharing between the family, I think we tried everything except the pulled pork and the mac and cheese (which I will definitely be back for) and the biggest hits were the brisket and the burnt end beans. Everything was incredible though.
I think I will need to make it a rule that if I want to go there I have to walk, or else Maples is going to wreak havoc on my wallet and waistline both haha.

----------


## Roger S

> Not sure if he broke the rules or not, but my father ordered in 1/4 lb increments even though that wasn't on the menu and they didn't voice any concern?


Not against the rules at all.... I don't even order in lb increments... I will tell them I want two slices of fatty brisket, 3 ribs, and a sausage.... They then weigh it and charge you by the weight..... It's a Texas BBQ thing.

Oklahomans are used to the multiple meat dinner option style of ordering.

----------


## Bullbear

> Not against the rules at all.... I don't even order in lb increments... I will tell them I want two slices of fatty brisket, 3 ribs, and a sausage.... They then weigh it and charge you by the weight..... It's a Texas BBQ thing.
> 
> Oklahomans are used to the multiple meat dinner option style of ordering.


as someone who eats far less than I use to I am glad for this method. Because I can stay in line with what I will actually eat.. ( not that taking home food is a bad thing )

----------


## Roger S

> as someone who eats far less than I use to I am glad for this method. Because I can stay in line with what I will actually eat.. ( not that taking home food is a bad thing )


Exactly... That's why I prefer it to the multiple meat dinner option.... That and since I've gone keto I rarely eat the sides.

A bit of back history as to this ordering option.... Most BBQ joints in the early days of Texas BBQ were butcher shops... So they were selling their smoked meats (Usually meat that was about to spoil) the same way as they did their fresh meats..... Weighed and the price calculated by the lb..

----------


## Pete

It just occurred to me that this would be a fantastic place to take visitors.

There aren't many places in OKC that offer cuisine that is unique to our region, but this is one and I bet most people would get a big kick out of it as part as the traveling experience.  Just like people love Cattleman's.

Plus, you can also walk about the Plaza which is cool and unique it itself.

----------


## okatty

^Agree.   We took out of town visitors to The Press a few weeks ago for some comfort food and then walked the Plaza.  They were very impressed.  A little Pie Junkie didnt hurt!

----------


## soonerguru

Enjoyed my first trip to the brick and mortar. The brisket is very good as I remembered it was, but it was super fatty, like way fattier than the Central Texas 'cue I favor. I actually took the first order back because the slices were like 50-60% fat. Who doesn't like fat? I certainly like the flavor it imparts, and i'm no fan of dried out brisket, but it was a little over the top. They hooked me up with some replacement slices that were way better, but still a touch fatty for my taste. We had the po salad and the slaw; the slaw was outstanding. The potato salad was a bit dry and rather bland. Next time I'll go for the beans. I should add we ordered a single pork rib and it was simply outstanding. Excited to have some quality barbecue in the hood.

----------


## Roger S

> Enjoyed my first trip to the brick and mortar. The brisket is very good as I remembered it was, but it was super fatty, like way fattier than the Central Texas 'cue I favor. I actually took the first order back because the slices were like 50-60% fat. Who doesn't like fat?


Did you specify where you wanted your slices from? If you specified you wanted it lean (from the flat) then yeah that's unacceptable.

----------


## stile99

> Did you specify where you wanted your slices from? If you specified you wanted it lean (from the flat) then yeah that's unacceptable.


I'll always order mine "with flava", but 60% fat is unacceptable no matter what end it comes from.

----------


## Timshel

Went early last night. Everything was generally very good but it did seem like some of the meats had been sitting for a bit, specifically the pork rib I ordered. Had great flavor but was slightly overdone/a little too fall off the bone and was luke-warm. I suppose this is the trade off of being open regular hours though so I won't complain too much. 

They were also out of sliced brisket, which I suppose says something good about the amount of business they were doing but I was disappointed nonetheless. I overheard the person working say they used older brisket for their chopped brisket  - though I still had some and it was fantastic. 

Although I liked the old sausage more than most I do agree the new sausage is an improvement - though similar to the rib could have been warmer. Also thought the mac and cheese was much improved.

----------


## TheirTheir

I've enjoyed everything I've tried from here except for the mac n cheese.

----------


## Martin

made it back today and i think they're still the best in town.  i ordered fatty brisket, sausage, ribs, and mac & cheese.  that's about 3x what i usually get for lunch but it was kind of a celebratory day.

i'd say the weakest of the three meats was the sausage... it's definitely different (and better) than what they served before.  it seemed to be a beef sausage that had some spice to it.  this is way better than the typical sausage that most places serve but (imo) not quite the best in town.  i still prefer what i've had at backdoor and iron star.  i think the spice profile could have used a little more character and at this price point, i would've preferred to see a natural casing.

ribs and brisket were excellent.  i absolutely love their pork ribs... not cooked to death like most places do and there was a nice slightly sweet/vinegar/pepper finish to the exterior.  pretty much perfect, to me.  the brisket was great, too... the fat had rendered nicely making the resulting texture unctuous but not to the point of being greasy.  the bark was the perfect combination of spices and smoke, probably my favorite part.  if i had to be picky, though, i would have liked a bit more smoke flavor in the meat itself.  still an awesome piece of brisket.

i enjoyed the mac and cheese... it was more casserole-style (i think they bill it as 'custard') and had crispy bits from the pan that it was cooked in.  personally, i liked the flavor that the browned cheese added to the dish.  however, i felt that the sauce had broken during the cooking process and so it would've been nice if it had a slightly silkier consistancy... but still really tasty.

overall, i've really missed maple's and am glad that they're open again.  now pardon me while i go back into my meat coma....

----------


## okatty

Made it for the first time today and thought it was really good.  We sampled a good bit of everything except the beef ribs.  Pork ribs and brisket were top notch.  Sausage and chicken very good too.  I think our favorite side was Mac/cheese.   Really glad they are open and putting out some great Q in Plaza.

----------


## GoldFire

I finally found time to make it over to the new location and unfortunately was quite disappointed. I always loved their pulled pork sandwich at the original location and so of course that is what I ordered tonight. It was completely different and not good at all. It was about half the size it used to be, the sauce was completely different and the bread was just this limp excuse for a bun, which again was quite surprising considering how good the bread was before. I guess I'll need to try just ordering the meat if I manage to get over there again.

----------


## Bullbear

Finally made it in. I am a brisket lover and most of the OKC brisket just isn't my thing. I got the sliced brisket (Lean) and it was delicious. so many places the lean brisket is very dry and that wasn't the case. I was still moist and delicious.  I also loved that I could order a 1/4 pound.  my buddy who went with also loved the food.

I will say I am not completely in love with the interior. the picnic tables outside I think is just fine but I am not a fan of them inside. They are not inviting or comfortable and being a 6'3 man they sit so low its awkward.  next trip I may just sit at the bar or take it to go.  the inside is pretty stark which is fine but it doesn't all jive for me.

----------


## Pete

^

Because of the volume, I'm sure they don't want to create a hang-out spot, apart from the bar and outside.

And that's probably a good thing because otherwise people with food would have a hard time getting a place to sit.

----------


## Roger S

I think I'm going to finally hit them for lunch today and get some fatty brisket and try the new sausage.

----------


## Bullbear

> ^
> 
> Because of the volume, I'm sure they don't want to create a hang-out spot, apart from the bar and outside.
> 
> And that's probably a good thing because otherwise people with food would have a hard time getting a place to sit.


I considered that and assumed that was probably their goal and I'm sure it works.

----------


## OKC Guy

Went Sat.  

Area is really evolving and has a nice vibe.  I imagine in time most of houses in area will be rehabbed or torn down/rebuilt.  Great area to walk to several establishments.  

Ended up parking on east side of Oak and Oar and easy walk over.  

Wasn’t busy but had customers.  Service was great.  Food was great even got a 1.75lb “beef rib” to take home.  They actually gave me more weight than that (1.89) but rounded down to 1.75.  Mac was best I ever had.  Meats were all great and moist.  Even the cane root beer was great.  Beans were great too.

Will go back.  Great place to take out of towners.  Like that its unique to OKC.  If someone hasn’t been in this area before they might assume due to location its not nice yet will be completely secure and glad they went.  If I lived here I might get fat with the options so close lol.

As downtown migrates north this is a really good spot.  Outsiders might look at map and see its not right off any major interstate and not go.  To me thats what makes it special is that fact, location.  This area is like an oasis that pops up out of the desert.

I have nothing bad to say about it at all. 

Hope people go in enough numbers to keep this place around.  Really great vibe and the picnic tables were actually a cool touch.

----------


## GoThunder

We went Saturday around 7:30 and it was slammed, the line was just about out the door. Tried the brisket, pulled pork and Mac & cheese, and everything was excellent. Can’t wait to go back.

----------


## OKC Guy

> We went Saturday around 7:30 and it was slammed, the line was just about out the door. Tried the brisket, pulled pork and Mac & cheese, and everything was excellent. Can’t wait to go back.


Great to hear!  I went early afternoon.  Cool area.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> If I lived here I might get fat with the options so close lol.



Which area are you in?

----------


## Bullbear

I went again on Sunday.. was afternoon and it wasn't slammed by any means but doing a good business. I really can't get enough of the brisket!

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I think I'm going to finally hit them for lunch today and get some fatty brisket and try the new sausage.


Did you make it, and if so, what is your take?

----------


## Roger S

> Did you make it, and if so, what is your take?


No I didn't.... Ended up having to run to Norman at the last second that day unfortunately.

I'll be in the Plaza for the monthly Jazz event at Saint's in February... So may try and get over there that night.

----------


## Roger S

So finally made it over here before the Jazz Session at Saint's last night.... Got a slice of moist and lean brisket and a hot link and enjoyed all... Not sure where they are sourcing their links but I liked them and thought the texture was just slightly better than most commercial links.

Really enjoyed the bar and the banter with the bartender.... If you are a bourbon fan you need to get over there and try the Whiskey of the Month. It's called Peg Leg Porker, is made by a pretty good competition BBQ team, and I thought it was great.  

Whiskey is my second drink of choice behind rum, usually sip on Pyrat, and I tried a rum there called Parse that I enjoyed as much as I do Pyrat.

----------


## AP

I’m almost positive their links are from Mountain View Meat Company in Stilwell, OK.

----------


## Roger S

> I’m almost positive their links are from Mountain View Meat Company in Stilwell, OK.


Well I'm going to order some and find out... didn't know about this company so thanks for the info!

----------


## Roger S

> I’m almost positive their links are from Mountain View Meat Company in Stilwell, OK.


I picked up some Mountain View hot links at Crest yesterday and I think you are correct.

----------


## TheTravellers

Y'all might get a kick out of this.  I haven't read it 'cos I almost barf every time I read anything by Fowler, he's such a bad writer, but I read the comments (which are also pretty pathetic, TBH)....  I personally have not been to Maples yet, so have no idea what they're like, but haven't had BBQ since Xmas, so we need to get our fix soon and will most likely try Maples in the next month or so.

https://www.thelostogle.com/2019/02/...ples-barbecue/

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I’ve been a few times in the past 2 weeks. I love the food and the overall atmosphere but I do NOT like the tables at all. They need to change those or I might take my orders to go.

----------


## Roger S

> Y'all might get a kick out of this.  I haven't read it 'cos I almost barf every time I read anything by Fowler, he's such a bad writer, but I read the comments (which are also pretty pathetic, TBH)....


It reads like it was written by someone that has never eaten BBQ outside of Oklahoma City.

Even worse was when he did a Top 5 BBQ in Oklahoma City a couple of years ago and he listed Big Smoky as one of his "Top 5".... At the time he wrote the article Big Smoky had been closed almost 2 years.

----------


## schrist

I really dislike the interior as well. Also annoying that you have to order the food at one place and your alcoholic beverages at another.

----------


## Bullbear

> I’ve been a few times in the past 2 weeks. I love the food and the overall atmosphere but I do NOT like the tables at all. They need to change those or I might take my orders to go.


Agreed on the table.. don't mind them for the patio and I get that it encourages quick turnover. but I'm not a fan.

----------


## Roger S

> Agreed on the table.. don't mind them for the patio and I get that it encourages quick turnover. but I'm not a fan.





> I really dislike the interior as well. Also annoying that you have to order the food at one place and your alcoholic beverages at another.


I'm a fan of both but I understand the reason they do it... It's an homage to the Texas BBQ joints they are modeled after.

----------


## BridgeBurner

Haha man, that lost ogle article got me unnecessarily heated- I love Maples lol.
Was that written by the same sad-sack that claimed he was bullied out of bleu garten for not being cool enough or something?

----------


## TheTravellers

> Haha man, that lost ogle article got me unnecessarily heated- I love Maples lol.
> Was that written by the same sad-sack that claimed he was bullied out of bleu garten for not being cool enough or something?


Probably, and he's definitely written about Cheever's and not being dressed well enough for them.  His writing is execrable, and he writes about weird places (he's written about places we've eaten at, but his take on them is wildly different from ours).

----------


## Bullbear

I don't think TLO is interested in journalism as much he is interested in pushing peoples buttons. which he seems to do in Spades.  I see it more as Satire most the time even if not intended.

The review of Maples I believe is off the mark for sure.  I also think Most people who eat BBQ and want a feel for a place get Brisket as a judge.  Or maybe that is just me. I have honestly only Ate the Brisket at Maples and It's been my Favorite in OKC.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I don't think TLO is interested in journalism as much he is interested in pushing peoples buttons. which he seems to do in Spades.  I see it more as Satire most the time even if not intended.
> 
> The review of Maples I believe is off the mark for sure. I also think Most people who eat BBQ and want a feel for a place get Brisket as a judge. Or maybe that is just me. I have honestly only Ate the Brisket at Maples and It's been my Favorite in OKC.


Actually, the rest of TLO is pretty much satire, with some occasional newsworthy real story, but I think Fowler's reviews are real, no button-pushing involved.

And yeah, I think the brisket part is true - I usually get brisket first and then maybe the pulled pork (if they serve it) later...

----------


## catcherinthewry

> I don't think TLO is interested in journalism as much he is interested in pushing peoples buttons. which he seems to do in Spades.  I see it more as Satire most the time even if not intended.
> 
> The review of Maples I believe is off the mark for sure.  I also think Most people who eat BBQ and want a feel for a place get Brisket as a judge.  Or maybe that is just me. I have honestly only Ate the Brisket at Maples and It's been my Favorite in OKC.


I too mainly judge a place on its brisket and I've found Maples' to be inconsistent and never outstanding. It is better than most in the city, but that is not a high bar in my opinion. The best that I've had in the city is at Cornish Smokehouse, but get there early before they run out.

----------


## jccouger

> I too mainly judge a place on its brisket and I've found Maples' to be inconsistent and never outstanding. It is better than most in the city, but that is not a high bar in my opinion. The best that I've had in the city is at Cornish Smokehouse, but get there early before they run out.


I've been wanting to check them out, kind of surprised they don't have a thread but also noticed OKC BBQ ANONYMOUS (Sorry if I worded that wrong) hasn't posted in OKCtalk as often as he used to.  :Frown:  

Especially since I feel like a TON of new BBQ joints have started popping up.

----------


## Pete

> I've been wanting to check them out, kind of surprised they don't have a thread


Here you go:

https://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=44605

----------


## Rover

> I too mainly judge a place on its brisket and I've found Maples' to be inconsistent and never outstanding. It is better than most in the city, but that is not a high bar in my opinion. The best that I've had in the city is at Cornish Smokehouse, but get there early before they run out.


I still prefer Texlahoma

----------


## Roger S

> I've been wanting to check them out, kind of surprised they don't have a thread but also noticed OKC BBQ ANONYMOUS (Sorry if I worded that wrong) hasn't posted in OKCtalk as often as he used to.  
> 
> Especially since I feel like a TON of new BBQ joints have started popping up.


I shut the blog down a little over a year ago now and really don't get out to eat much these days since I went keto... You may also notice I had Pete change my username.... Life kind of took a different direction for me.

On the plus side BBQ in Oklahoma City has seen a huge improvement from what it was in just the last couple of years.... Central Texas style has made it's way to the state and even traditional Oklahoma BBQ has seen some big improvements recently with more improvements on the way. 

I still think The Flying Pig is making ribs that I would put up against the best in the country. 

The brisket at all the Texas style joints holds true to the style and saves me from cooking my own or driving to Texas to get it when the mood strikes.

Would love to see someone putting out some good Eastern Carolina pulled pork here again but overall we have a lot of options for some quality Q now. While I was blogging Oklahoma City was good but there was nothing really outstanding.

----------


## jccouger

> I shut the blog down a little over a year ago now and really don't get out to eat much these days since I went keto... You may also notice I had Pete change my username.... Life kind of took a different direction for me.
> 
> On the plus side BBQ in Oklahoma City has seen a huge improvement from what it was in just the last couple of years.... Central Texas style has made it's way to the state and even traditional Oklahoma BBQ has seen some big improvements recently with more improvements on the way. 
> 
> I still think The Flying Pig is making ribs that I would put up against the best in the country. 
> 
> The brisket at all the Texas style joints holds true to the style and saves me from cooking my own or driving to Texas to get it when the mood strikes.
> 
> Would love to see someone putting out some good Eastern Carolina pulled pork here again but overall we have a lot of options for some quality Q now. While I was blogging Oklahoma City was good but there was nothing really outstanding.


I'm just glad you are still posting! Happy for you on getting healthier and chasing different life aspirations also.

----------


## BBatesokc

The House OKC: Let's Eat - Maples BBQ

----------


## TheirTheir

While I'm not the biggest Maples fan, I loathe TLO and their jaded articles. They are contrarians at their core and that is just a horrible way to be. I think I'll swing by for lunch today out of spite.

----------


## Bullbear

I watched that video yesterday which made me crave some BBQ.  so popped in to Maples last night for a center cut of brisket.  never disappointed in the food for sure. ( still don't enjoy the interior space as its so cold).  Even brought some home for lunch today.

----------


## Urban Pioneer

I had the privilege of growing up in Central Texas (Waco and Austin) before it blew up. My grandfather BBQ'd brisket the Texas way out of 55-gallon modified barrel in the backyard. I had no idea that there was any other kind of BBQ. When I moved to Oklahoma twenty years ago, the BBQ here was horrifying to me. Maples has finally come close to what I had back there growing up.

It is interesting to observe the quality change with the weather. High-wind days here are tough. In Texas, I think the weather and lack of fierce wind had a great deal to do with the quality of a slow cook. Kudos to them for being diligent with overnight pit masters and such.

----------


## jedicurt

> It is interesting to observe the quality change with the weather. High-wind days here are tough. In Texas, I think the weather and lack of fierce wind had a great deal to do with the quality of a slow cook. Kudos to them for being diligent with overnight pit masters and such.


yes... my BBQ quality at home significantly (and i mean very noticeably to everyone) improved after i built my wind break around my smoker... able to maintain a low heat much easier now for that slow cook

----------


## Urban Pioneer

How do you think humidity plays into it? People complain about humidity here but Oklahoma doesn't hold a candle to Central Texas on humidity.

----------


## jedicurt

> How do you think humidity plays into it? People complain about humidity here but Oklahoma doesn't hold a candle to Central Texas on humidity.


i don't know, having never smoked in Texas, but i have always been taught around here to keep a pan of clean water in it. and always have... probably specifically related to this problem.   i've never smoked without it, so don't know if this helps or not...  just something i have always done

----------


## Roger S

> i don't know, having never smoked in Texas, but i have always been taught around here to keep a pan of clean water in it. and always have... probably specifically related to this problem.   i've never smoked without it, so don't know if this helps or not...  just something i have always done


Humidity in the smoker helps smoke stick to the meat.....  The moisture also helps to keep the meat cooler just as sweat keeps us cooler which allows the meat to cook slower and helps to keep that big hunk of muscle stay tender instead of  cramping up on you because it's to hot and dehydrated.

The pan of water also acts as a heat sink in the smoker making the temperatures easier to control and stay consistent.

----------


## jedicurt

> Humidity in the smoker helps smoke stick to the meat.....  The moisture also helps to keep the meat cooler just as sweat keeps us cooler which allows the meat to cook slower and helps to keep that big hunk of muscle stay tender instead of  cramping up on you because it's to hot and dehydrated.
> 
> The pan of water also acts as a heat sink in the smoker making the temperatures easier to control and stay consistent.


sweet. science behind something i was doing!

----------


## Martin

> Humidity in the smoker helps smoke stick to the meat.....


maybe it's the difference between hot smoking and cold smoking... but I thought i've read that smoke adheres better to meat that has formed a pellicle... to me, that would imply that a dry environment is preferred for imparting smoke flavor.




> The moisture also helps to keep the meat cooler just as sweat keeps us cooler which allows the meat to cook slower


i don't know about that... moist air is a better conductor of heat than dry air. if anything, moist air of a given temperature will cook something faster than dry air of the same temperature.  sweat makes us feel cooler because of evaporation.  that effect is reduced in humid environments.




> and helps to keep that big hunk of muscle stay tender instead of  cramping up on you because it's to hot and dehydrated.


i think the key here is that a lower cooking temperature helps prevent muscle fibers from seizing while giving time for the breakdown of connective tissue.  a more humid environment helps slow the process of evaporation which reduces moisture loss.




> The pan of water also acts as a heat sink in the smoker making the temperatures easier to control and stay consistent.


totally agreed on this.

hope none of that came across jerky... and i'm definitely not trying to imply that i know more about the process of smoking meat... just not sure about the science claimed behind some of those methods.

----------


## Roger S

> hope none of that came across jerky... and i'm definitely not trying to imply that i know more about the process of smoking meat... just not sure about the science claimed behind some of those methods.


Not jerky at all... Cooking BBQ has more myth surrounding it than any other cuisine. I know I lost a lot of sleep cooking low and slow because that's how BBQ is supposed to be cooked according to myth right? 

Now it's just up to the reader to decide which one of our theories is the myth.  :Wink:

----------


## jccouger

> Humidity in the smoker helps smoke stick to the meat.....  The moisture also helps to keep the meat cooler just as sweat keeps us cooler which allows the meat to cook slower and helps to keep that big hunk of muscle stay tender instead of  cramping up on you because it's to hot and dehydrated.
> 
> The pan of water also acts as a heat sink in the smoker making the temperatures easier to control and stay consistent.


Not saying you are right or wrong about bbq, but your sweat analogy is wrong. Sweat keeps us cool by the sweat transferring heat from inside our bodies to the outside of our bodies. 

It's actually better for us when our sweat evaporates instead of keeping us wet, because the sweat drawn from inside us still has the heat in it. When the environment is humid, our sweat doesn't evaporate as easily and we stay hot. When our sweat evaporates it takes the heat in the sweat away from the outside of our bodies. 

Sorry for the off topic health exercise lesson!

----------


## stile99

I agree, BBQ is positively steeped in myth and legend.

Physics, on the other hand...

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/physi...stery_b_987719

http://biggreeneggic.com/all-about-water-pans/

The moisture keeps the meat cooler. Period. And works the same way as sweat does, evaporative cooling.

----------


## TheTravellers

> ...
> hope none of that came across jerky... and i'm definitely not trying to imply that i know more about the process of smoking meat... just not sure about the science claimed behind some of those methods.


Aren't jerky and BBQ related anyway?   :Tongue: 

Hopefully going to Maples for the first time tomorrow, what would be good to bring home as leftovers to sit 'til Wed to eat?

----------


## jccouger

> I agree, BBQ is positively steeped in myth and legend.
> 
> Physics, on the other hand...
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/physi...stery_b_987719
> 
> http://biggreeneggic.com/all-about-water-pans/
> 
> The moisture keeps the meat cooler. Period. And works the same way as sweat does, evaporative cooling.


That article says the moisture INSIDE the meat keeps it cool, just like our sweat does. That is true. 

We were discussing moisture OUTSIDE the meat (in a tin pan, natural humidity from the environment, ect..) keeping the meat cool. Maybe true, but definitely not how sweat works.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I'm a fan of both but I understand the reason they do it... It's an homage to the Texas BBQ joints they are modeled after.


Curious about this facet. Roger you would probably be the best to know. Is it common for Texas BBQ joints to have whiskey bars in the same place? Now I enjoy Jameson's, Crown, and some others so I am not opposed to having a horn or two. In North Carolina where I developed my appreciation for "Q" I don't remember anything with more alcohol than beer.

----------


## Roger S

> Curious about this facet. Roger you would probably be the best to know. Is it common for Texas BBQ joints to have whiskey bars in the same place? Now I enjoy Jameson's, Crown, and some others so I am not opposed to having a horn or two. In North Carolina where I developed my appreciation for "Q" I don't remember anything with more alcohol than beer.


Nope... That is definitely a wrinkle in the fabric of traditional Central Texas BBQ where beer and Big Red are the drinks you see the most.... Heck it may be a state law down there that Big Red has to be available to serve BBQ and at some of the places with long lines the beer is often free.  :Wink: 

I do enjoy the bar at Maple's as I tend to drink mostly rum and whiskey..... A Parse rum on ice goes well with a hunk of fatty brisket in my opinion.

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

Ha, I lived in Waco a little bit some years ago, never heard of Big Red, being from the east coast, but man, it was THE pop. Not my taste, and don't dare run out of it, almost a crime if that happened. Kinda bubble gum flavorish, if I recall.

----------


## Zorba

> The pan of water also acts as a heat sink in the smoker making the temperatures easier to control and stay consistent.


The pan of water helps control temperature a few ways. The big way is that liquid water in OKC can't go above ~210F. So you have this large thermal mass that won't get any hotter than 210. Heat transfer into the water is increased as the difference in air and water temperature increase, which is the "heat sink" affected, i.e. the hotter the air gets the more heat it loses to the water cooling the air off. The other cooling effect is once steam is formed from the boiling water the steam is only 210F but it can be heated to whatever the air temperature is, but this requires energy from the air thus cooling the air some more. And of course, the more heat you are dumping into the water the harder it boils and the quicker steam is generated (this is what all the heat going into the water is used for).

The other way it helps is if the flame gets a little cool, the water retains heat and will start releasing it once the air temperature falls below 210F. 

Also the more humid the air is, the less moisture will evaporate from the meat, however 250F air can hold a TON of moisture, so I don't really know that the steam from the water pan makes a real difference here.

----------


## Rover

Boiling point is also relative to air pressure.  Will be different at different altitudes, etc, but not over 212

----------


## Zorba

> Boiling point is also relative to air pressure.  Will be different at different altitudes, etc, but not over 212


Yup, about 210 in OKC on a "Standard" day, much bigger difference in Breckenridge, CO. You can raise the boiling point of water by adding salt.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Time for an embarrassing moment, I went  to Maples for the first time a week ago. I am an avid home smoker (stick burner and pellet smoker) and everyone told me to check Maples out. It was fantastic. I had a couple of slices of fatty brisket, hotlinks and pork ribs. The sides of mac and cheese, beans (amazing) and cole slaw were fantastic. Some of the best BBQ I have in a long time. I hope everyone gets a chance to enjoy this place!

----------


## Pete

It is very, very good.

It's not cheap but there are plenty of places to get cheap, lousy BBQ.

----------


## Roger S

> It's not cheap but there are plenty of places to get cheap, lousy BBQ.


And a few to get expensive lousy BBQ..... I do have to say our BBQ scene has improved immensely over the last couple of years though. It was pretty rough around here during my blogging days but there are several local joints that I really enjoy now.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> It is very, very good.
> 
> It's not cheap but there are plenty of places to get cheap, lousy BBQ.


Not cheap but for 25 bucks three of us ate a big plate of different things together. Not too bad for some very high quality food. They really know how to smoke and their meat quality is very good.
I'll be in Austin in  August so I expect to enjoy some Mickelwaits and Valentina's. (before anyone says anything I have already had Franklins and Terry Blacks last time in town)

----------


## Roger S

> I'll be in Austin in  August so I expect to enjoy some Mickelwaits and Valentina's. (before anyone says anything I have already had Franklins and Terry Blacks last time in town)


If you'll be there on a Saturday and want brisket for breakfast. Make the trip east to Lexington and get in line early, I mean before 8:00 AM early, at Snow's.... They've been chosen #1 in the Texas Top 50 twice now..... I'll be there Aug 24th to get my fix..

----------


## PurpleChicken

We were there yesterday and did not like it at all.  Ordered a pound of Brisket and was offered some potato bread (sliced packaged bread) to make sandwiches if we wanted.  We thought it was mediocre at best.   The presentation was poor, brisket was salty (too much for others in my party), expensive for what you got.  Won't be going back.

----------


## Pete

Press release:

*************

MAPLES BARBECUE UNVEILS NEW MENU 
Oklahoma City’s Oak-Fired, Central Texas-Style BBQ to Add Entrees and Combos to their Offerings, Available Now



OKLAHOMA CITY (August 9, 2019) – Maples Barbecue, the central Texas style BBQ joint known for their prime-grade smoked brisket and eclectic bourbon collection, announced an expanded new menu today. Following the success of their opening in late 2018, Maples will now offer combination dishes designed for groups of friends and families, and a lineup of entrees featuring their premium meats. 

Brisket Enchiladas, Smoked Chicken Wings, Maples Coney (stadium style with polish frank, brisket chili, mustard, onion), Loaded Waffle Fries and Sheet Pan Nachos are a few of the new additions. Maples’ classic menu of brisket, pork & beef ribs, pulled pork, sausage and chicken available to order by weight, along with an array of delicious sides and desserts will remain. 

“We try to keep our technique simple and celebrate the basic elements of salt, pepper and smoke. All of our pits are in full view of our guests, we’re proud to show off our process and invite the community to come by and see what we’re cooking,” says Pit Master Zach Edge, “The neighborhood wanted a more diverse offering on the menu, so we listened! We’re excited to roll out the new dishes this week.”

Maples started with a 1,000-gallon, smoker trailer, and a vision to bring central Texas-style BBQ to OKC in Spring 2017. Now stationed in a brick & mortar in the Plaza District, the team executed a low and slow, mild smoke flavor from off-set pits, 14+ hr. cook times and Post Oak, a variety native to Texas but also found in Oklahoma. They source high quality meats from Creekstone Farm in Kansas and fresh sausage from Stilwell’s Mountain View Meat Company. The sides and desserts are all created in-house, and feature crowd favorites such as Custard Mac & Cheese, Burnt End Beans and Banana Pudding. 

Maples also boasts one of the finest selections of whiskeys and bourbons in Oklahoma, and serves local microbrews from producers such as award-winning Stonecloud Brewing Company. With a stocked bar, live music and family-style picnic table seating, Maples is the perfect meeting place for great food, service and hospitality. 

Maples Barbecue is a Day One Concepts restaurant, owned by Oklahoma native Todd Woodruff. Day One Concepts restaurants also include Nonesuch - Bon Apptit’s 2018 Best New Restaurant in America - Waffle Champion, and Buttermilk Paseo. 

For more information, please visit www.maplesbarbecue.com 

Hours of Operation:
Monday - Thursday - 11AM-9PM
Friday & Saturday - 11AM - 12AM
Sunday BBQ Brunch - 11AM - 4PM

Telephone:  405.604.3344
Address: 1800 NW 16th St., Plaza District, OKC

----------


## king183

Glad they're changing up the menu. They've got good food, but could diversify it a bit. I hope they change up the interior as well. It doesn't fit the character of the Plaza, which has places you feel like you can just sit, hang out, and chat while you eat. Maples is much more utilitarian.

----------


## thunderbird

While I love Maple's just they way it is I hope this new menu keeps them busier so we don't loose them. I'm always amazed at how sparsely populated the place is.

----------


## BBatesokc

Went today for lunch. Unfortunately, it will probably be my last time unless someone insists otherwise. My previous experience was just mediocre and today's experience was simply bad.

We got there at 1:30pm  and the place wasn't even half full.

I had a 2-meat 2-side combo (fatty brisket and ribs with potato salad and burnt end beans).

The meats were both barely even room temp. No warmth at all. And the sauce I choose must have just come out of the refrigerator as it was cold. Made me feel like I was eating leftovers out of the fridge.

When we went to get sauces they had no condiment cups to put any sauce in. No biggie, went and asked for some. Then went to get some pickles and onions from the relish bar and their were none of the paper boats that have been there on previous visits. We didn't even bother to ask this time.  

Most of the tables that didn't have people at them were dirty and the place wasn't busy at all.

As for the ribs. Besides being cold with cold sauce on them, they were not tender at all. I could have gotten better ribs at the mall.

The fatty brisket was okay but not nearly as good as it's been in the past.

At roughly $22 for lunch, they should be embarrassed.

----------


## thunderbird

> Went today for lunch. Unfortunately, it will probably be my last time unless someone insists otherwise. My previous experience was just mediocre and today's experience was simply bad.
> 
> We got there at 1:30pm  and the place wasn't even half full.
> 
> I had a 2-meat 2-side combo (fatty brisket and ribs with potato salad and burnt end beans).
> 
> The meats were both barely even room temp. No warmth at all. And the sauce I choose must have just come out of the refrigerator as it was cold. Made me feel like I was eating leftovers out of the fridge.
> 
> When we went to get sauces they had no condiment cups to put any sauce in. No biggie, went and asked for some. Then went to get some pickles and onions from the relish bar and their were none of the paper boats that have been there on previous visits. We didn't even bother to ask this time.  
> ...


I certainly don't own a BBQ restaurant but I cook enough of it to know that it's hard to time - Add that with your party coming in well past projected serving time, 11:30 - 12:30 I could see how they messed up the temperatures. I have no excuses for your other problems here. 

I've had similar issues here but I still think it's the best brisket in town.

----------


## anb

I've been 3-4 times and always leave unsatisfied. The food is average and like the above commentor the last time I went every single item was barely room temperature. I would rather drive 30 minutes to Wellston.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> projected serving time, 11:30 - 12:30 I could see how they messed up the temperatures. .


Not being a smartass here, is that really the case with BBQ places?

----------


## BoulderSooner

i have been a bunch of times  and have never had a poor experience ..   and i do agree they have the best brisket in town

----------


## RedDollar

> Not being a smartass here, is that really the case with BBQ places?


I've never run a barbecue joint either,  but it poses unique problems.

A lot of joints in Texas want to begin serving at 11 am and be sold out by 4 pm.   That would be the ideal.    

Just an example,  brisket goes on the smoker ,  maybe 5 pm ' ish,  it smokes for roughly 12 hours, they pull it at 5 am and it goes into warmers.     Then they put ribs and chicken on the smoker, meats they don't take as long.

I'm not familiar with how long they can keep meats in the warmer.   It suppose to keep them above 140*.   But I'm sure there's limits.

My understanding when Maples opened,  is they were going to try to smoke meats for an 11 am opening and then also have another smoker with meats that would be ready for dinner.   I've no idea if they've done that.

But basically, if you want the best meats from a barbecue joint,  get there at 11 am or lunch time.

Now,  there's others,  who may not care if they serve reheated meats from the previous day ...........    your mileage may vary.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

^^ Thank you for that info! I went to Maples once or twice(I don't remember the times but it was mid-day) and I thought it was among the best BBQ I've ever had.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I certainly don't own a BBQ restaurant but I cook enough of it to know that it's hard to time - Add that with your party coming in well past projected serving time, 11:30 - 12:30 I could see how they messed up the temperatures. I have no excuses for your other problems here. 
> 
> I've had similar issues here but I still think it's the best brisket in town.


My personal opinion is, if you can't serve a good quality product (regardless of the time of day), then you probably shouldn't be open (or serving that entree) at that time then.

I can go to the Butcher's Stand or Bedlam anytime they are open for business and expect a good to excellent meal.

Plus, for the prices they charge at Maples, it had better be 4-5 stars every time it hits the plate.

And they are not at the point they can just brush off customers. It's a rare thing to see them full.

----------


## Jeepnokc

There is no excuse for cold or room temp meat.

I am not a professional but I have a commercial smoker and do BBQ for friends for various events.  I can take ribs or brisket off the smoker and FTC it and will stay hot all day.  Basically FTC means foil, towel, cooler.   I use a cambro hot box which is basically a hot food insulated cooler and usually don't wrap in towels because my cambro is full of meat.  After 4-5 hours, you still have to use hot pads or be really quick pulling the meat out to avoid burning your fingers.  They also make commercial heated holding units (basically a warming oven).  I smoked 40 pounds of chicken breast last week for a funeral gathering.  Pulled the breasts at 1 and put in cambro.  At 4, you still had to use hot pads to pull the pans out.

There are various tricks that can be used to keep the meat moist but you have to balance that with not losing your bark.

----------


## BBatesokc

I was one who raved about their food - especially their brisket - when they first opened. We even made it a point to take guests there. IMO they have consistently gone down hill ever since. And, as the food has started to suffer, they've done nothing to improve the total lack of atmosphere on the interior. Maybe they just have their niche and that's all they cater to too. Obviously, I'm not in the niche market.

----------


## onthestrip

Im no expert and havent eaten at all of OKC's bbq joints but Maples is the best imo. The brisket and chicken as well as the sides have all been good whenever I've been, and many times thats at off peak hours. I havent had anything around here (never been to butchers or bedlam) that measures up to Maples brisket. I've tried the Smoking Boar brisket and it didnt come close in taste or quality.

I for one hope that they stay busy and stay open for a long time.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

That was my only gripe is the interior design. But maybe that is what they were going for.

----------


## Martin

that's a shame... i'm going to have to make it back over there to see for myself.  it's been a few months, but the last time i was there i'd put the place at the top of my favorite bbq joints in the metro.  hope they haven't lowered the bar on quality.

----------


## Pryor Tiger

We are going to check this place out for my Bday dinner Saturday. Will be 6 of us and a couple kiddos so I'll report back!

----------


## RedDollar

Sounds to me, that Maples is having trouble getting good help.

Maybe I should go apply,  at 68 yo,  I need a new career   :Smile:      I'm sure I could work the cutting table.   Not sure I could stay up all night feeding splits to the offsets.

Aaron Franklin uses Alto Shamm warmers and keeps meats at 150* .     He has the warmer right by the cutting table.  The problem with keeping meats in the warmer is they continue to cook.   Franklin has figured out how to not let it bother the quality of the meat.   He probably knows the exact time to pull the brisket off the smoker.

Me, I pull my brisket and let it set on the counter unwrapped for about an hour or before it drops below 140*, whichever comes first.    If I kept it wrapped, it would continue to cook and the flat would get very dry.   To keep it warm,  I then wrap it and put it in an ice chest.

I can only imagine the problems a barbecue joint encounters,  which is probably why consistency is so important to them.   Its really hard to do.   The meats are gonna vary day to day,  there's no way to avoid that.   Every day is not gonna be a diamond.

The best barbecue joints are busy ,  and they're busy because they have good barbecue,  but the busier they are, the better meats they can produce.  Its circular.

----------


## RedDollar

> I was one who raved about their food - especially their brisket - when they first opened. We even made it a point to take guests there. IMO they have consistently gone down hill ever since. And, as the food has started to suffer, they've done nothing to improve the total lack of atmosphere on the interior. Maybe they just have their niche and that's all they cater to too. Obviously, I'm not in the niche market.


Atmosphere, ...........what they were going for is central Texas barbecue joint.   Picnic tables are routine.     Google up some images,  like Cattleack in Dallas,  Bretts Backyard Barbecue, any of those new Austin joints like Blacks, not necessarily the older Lockhart joints,   

Me, I could not care less about the atmosphere.     And I don't wanna pay for it.

As to the prices at Maples,  they're a bit high for OKC,  but not out of line with joints that are smoking quality meats,  like Creekstone prime brisket.     Most that I see in other states, are around $20 to $22 a pound for brisket.    And with the popularity of brisket,  the demand is sky high, and they're probably having trouble holding that price down.

----------


## Roger S

> that's a shame... i'm going to have to make it back over there to see for myself.  it's been a few months, but the last time i was there i'd put the place at the top of my favorite bbq joints in the metro.  hope they haven't lowered the bar on quality.


The recent menu additions concerned me... That's often a sign a restaurant is struggling and trying to find a new customer base.

----------


## RedDollar

> The recent menu additions concerned me... That's often a sign a restaurant is struggling and trying to find a new customer base.


Me too.

Or they're looking for ways to serve left over meats.

Which is not good either.

I hope that's not the case.

Although,  the thing in a lot Texas joints ,  right now, is to combine Tex-Mex with barbecue.    And that's partly because everybody and their dog has a 1000 gallon propane tank smoker and is turning out brisket and ribs.    But that's not the case here.

John Lewis left Austin and opened a joint in Charleston,  because he said there were too many people in central Texas smokin brisket.

----------


## RedDollar

Here's Texas Monthly's Top 50 barbecue joints,  and their Top 25 new joints ................   google up some images of these places and look at the atmosphere ....... its not why they make the list.


https://www.texasmonthly.com/food/th...ints-in-texas/


https://www.texasmonthly.com/bbq/top...-joints-texas/

----------


## TheTravellers

> ...
> 
> I can only imagine the problems a barbecue joint encounters,  which is probably why consistency is so important to them.   Its really hard to do.   The meats are gonna vary day to day,  there's no way to avoid that.   Every day is not gonna be a diamond.
> 
> ...


It's not like this is the first time any restaurant has ever had to keep brisket warm for more than a few hours, there's gotta be a few (or a thousand) places that have this figured out.  And yes, I know there are many many factors that go into making BBQ, it's a science and an art, but this part (keeping meat warm without continuing to cook it) should not be that hard to do, they should just ask Aaron Franklin (or one of the others that's been doing it for decades.  :Smile: 

Oh, and the warmer at Maples is also right by the cutting table.

I was also concerned when I saw the menu additions - why do all these restaurants feel the need to serve all things to all people (not really, but you know what I mean)?  Are they using the leftover meat, are they struggling and can't survive off BBQ alone and need to make more money?

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> It's not like this is the first time any restaurant has ever had to keep brisket warm for more than a few hours, there's gotta be a few (or a thousand) places that have this figured out.  And yes, I know there are many many factors that go into making BBQ, it's a science and an art, but this part (keeping meat warm without continuing to cook it) should not be that hard to do, they should just ask Aaron Franklin (or one of the others that's been doing it for decades.


Ya they should be using good quality Alto-Shaam's to keep it warm. Most of the trailers I have visited in Texas just make enough to make sure they sell out. With Maples being opened all day you have to really figure out how to keep it good all day. That is pretty tough to do.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Ya they should be using good quality Alto-Shaam's to keep it warm. Most of the trailers I have visited in Texas just make enough to make sure they sell out. With Maples being opened all day you have to really figure out how to keep it good all day. That is pretty tough to do.


Well, since they supposedly run the smokers 24x7, they should have better timing and quantity of what goes in and have just enough (but not too much) ready, and if they run out of something during the day, so be it.  I know it's hard to estimate customer quantity and times of busy-ness, but maybe not put so much in the smoker so you won't have as much as you need to keep warm for a long period of time?  Was going to say "I'm sure they have all this figured out", but I guess they don't quite yet, hope they do figure it out since their BBQ is very good.  But if they do fail, Clark Crew is going to be ready fairly soon-ish.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RedDollar

> It's not like this is the first time any restaurant has ever had to keep brisket warm for more than a few hours, there's gotta be a few (or a thousand) places that have this figured out.  And yes, I know there are many many factors that go into making BBQ, it's a science and an art, but this part (keeping meat warm without continuing to cook it) should not be that hard to do, they should just ask Aaron Franklin (or one of the others that's been doing it for decades. 
> 
> Oh, and the warmer at Maples is also right by the cutting table.
> 
> I was also concerned when I saw the menu additions - why do all these restaurants feel the need to serve all things to all people (not really, but you know what I mean)?  Are they using the leftover meat, are they struggling and can't survive off BBQ alone and need to make more money?


And ya know what,  Franklin's barbecue is not perfect every day.

He will be the first to tell you that.

Especially in that business,  every day can't be a diamond.    And I would guess there a very few diamonds.    If I go to a joint, and its not up to what I expect,  I just figure they had a bad day.   I don't rush to an internet message board to drag them through the mud.

And I've got no love affair with Maples.    Actually,  I smoke a lot of barbecue and I rarely get to a joint.   But I'd like for one to be there, when I wanna eat some other meats than what I smoke.    If Maples doesn't make it, then que sera.

----------


## thunderbird

I guess we can all go to Clark Crews place on a Monday at 3:30 after it opens. If he cant do it, nobody can.

----------


## RedDollar

If you've taken the time to look at the Texas Monthly top joints,   notice that almost all of them are open at 11 am till they run out of meat.     They don't even try to serve dinner.     And like Butcher BBQ, a lot of them are only open 3 or 4 days a  week.     I think that's the key to quality.    But I'm not sure Oklahoma City is ready for that.

----------


## Greggo71

> If you've taken the time to look at the Texas Monthly top joints,   notice that almost all of them are open at 11 am till they run out of meat.     They don't even try to serve dinner.     And like Butcher BBQ, a lot of them are only open 3 or 4 days a  week.     I think that's the key to quality.    But I'm not sure Oklahoma City is ready for that.


Ready for what?  A restaurant that serves excellent in limited quantities/times?  I know it's a bit outside the metro proper but Butcher has shown if you can cook high quality barbecue, people will eat it in a pretty high volume, most driving at least 30 minutes to get there.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> If you've taken the time to look at the Texas Monthly top joints,   notice that almost all of them are open at 11 am till they run out of meat.     They don't even try to serve dinner.     And like Butcher BBQ, a lot of them are only open 3 or 4 days a  week.     I think that's the key to quality.    But I'm not sure Oklahoma City is ready for that.


That is what Maples did originally in the trailer form. Very common in Texas. Don't see that as much around here.

----------


## Roger S

> Ready for what?  A restaurant that serves excellent in limited quantities/times?  I know it's a bit outside the metro proper but Butcher has shown if you can cook high quality barbecue, people will eat it in a pretty high volume, most driving at least 30 minutes to get there.


Guessing you missed the part where he said limited hours and days? ..... Butcher is both.

There are two business models in BBQ... Quantity over Quality and Quality over Quantity. The first is the model prevalent in Oklahoma. The second is prevalent in Texas, especially around Austin.... And that's the reason why you hear so much about Texas BBQ but about the only mention that Oklahoma BBQ ever gets is for Oklahoma Tenderloin (Smoked Bologna)... And while I love smoked bologna. It's not the BBQ item I want to be known for.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Ready for what?  A restaurant that serves excellent in limited quantities/times?  I know it's a bit outside the metro proper but Butcher has shown if you can cook high quality barbecue, people will eat it in a pretty high volume, most driving at least 30 minutes to get there.


Burn Co in Tulsa has been doing it for several years now also.

----------


## RedDollar

> Burn Co in Tulsa has been doing it for several years now also.


Burn Co is not central Texas barbecue.     To that thinking,  Leo's has been doing it for 45 years in OKC.  

Could be pure speculation from those of us in this thread,  but if Maples is having trouble drawing customers, and with the brisket they serve, then OKC is not ready for central Texas barbecue.   

 When it comes to brisket they're doing everything right, except maybe the guy at cutting table is losing track of the temp of the brisket he's serving.   They source the right wood,  which is not easy to do.   They've built the right smokers.   They're starting with high quality beef and pork.   They're using a salt/pepper rub.    And then the guy at cutting table doesn't hold up his part of the deal,  wow,  that's why I would want no part of the business,  I worry way too much.

When Maples was in a trailer,  I heard they needed to be brick and mortar due to Oklahoma weather.    That people were not gonna stand in line and sit outside to eat on picnic tables in 95* heat,  although they do that in Texas every day.    And although I hear Butcher is enclosing their dining area,  they seem to have no trouble with weather.   I do wonder how much of their business comes from OKC.

Maybe Maples bit off too much trying to serve dinner.  But if they're gonna have that whiskey bar they need to be open in the evening hours.   Maybe they picked the wrong location, a district where being open in the evening is important.    But still,  man that brisket is good.   It should carry the day .    

And the plans I saw of Clarks Crew's place has a hostess table inside the front door.    That's unlike any barbecue joint I know of.   But it may be what OKC is looking for.

----------


## Roger S

> And the plans I saw of Clarks Crew's place has a hostess table inside the front door.    That's unlike any barbecue joint I know of.   But it may be what OKC is looking for.


Probably more like what OKC is looking for and I think I heard somewhere there is a Famous Dave's connection with Clark Crews restaurant... I know there is someone with some money behind it.... Plus Travis Clark, is a KCBS competition cook, as are the Bouskas of Butcher BBQ, and Oklahoma BBQ is more closely related to Kansas City style than Texas style. Both in the way it's cooked and served. 

The Central Texas concept is foreign to the average OKC diner and I think what we are seeing is Maple's trying to stay true to their concept but also trying to adapt to OKC diners and giving up on adapting OKC diners... Their ordering system has changed a couple of times already.

----------


## Bullbear

I absolutely love Maples because of the Brisket. that being said if they were a 11a- sell out establishment I would be just fine with that.   Being in the plaza however I think it is expected a place be open more than just a lunch spot so maybe it wasn't a good fit for that model.  but it is my favorite OKC brisket.  Just thinking with the bar set up.. and don't know that it would work or has ever been done. but what if it was a BBQ lunch spot that smoke for lunch.  and evening had a different menu.  probably wouldn't work and would have an identity crisis but who knows.. just thinking aloud.

----------


## Roger S

> and don't know that it would work or has ever been done. but what if it was a BBQ lunch spot that smoke for lunch.  and evening had a different menu.  probably wouldn't work and would have an identity crisis but who knows.. just thinking aloud.


Had never considered an option like that but I like it.... I'm not your average diner though and I definitely would rather a BBQ restaurant tell me they are out than serve me something that's either not ready or has been sitting around for hours.... I've seen some people pitch a fit when told they were out of an item in a restaurant.... And I'm not sure there's anything you can do to satisfy that crowd.

Also I don't think most people understand that you don't just whip up more BBQ... Even having adopted the hot and fast method of cooking BBQ myself. it still takes me 18 hours of prep/cooking time to make pulled pork and a little longer for brisket.... I let my briskets sit in the fridge a minimum of 12 hours to dry brine after I apply my Dalmatian rub to them and then they cook 8-10 hours.

----------


## Greggo71

> Burn Co is not central Texas barbecue.     To that thinking,  Leo's has been doing it for 45 years in OKC.  
> 
> Could be pure speculation from those of us in this thread,  but if Maples is having trouble drawing customers, and with the brisket they serve, then OKC is not ready for central Texas barbecue.   
> 
>  When it comes to brisket they're doing everything right, except maybe the guy at cutting table is losing track of the temp of the brisket he's serving.   They source the right wood,  which is not easy to do.   They've built the right smokers.   They're starting with high quality beef and pork.   They're using a salt/pepper rub.    And then the guy at cutting table doesn't hold up his part of the deal,  wow,  that's why I would want no part of the business,  I worry way too much.
> 
> When Maples was in a trailer,  I heard they needed to be brick and mortar due to Oklahoma weather.    That people were not gonna stand in line and sit outside to eat on picnic tables in 95* heat,  although they do that in Texas every day.    And although I hear Butcher is enclosing their dining area,  they seem to have no trouble with weather.   I do wonder how much of their business comes from OKC.
> 
> Maybe Maples bit off too much trying to serve dinner.  But if they're gonna have that whiskey bar they need to be open in the evening hours.   Maybe they picked the wrong location, a district where being open in the evening is important.    But still,  man that brisket is good.   It should carry the day .    
> ...


Or could be that food Maples is serving isn't worth the price they are asking?  I disagree they are doing everything right; I have eaten there 3 times and never walked away thinking it was anything special.  It's not like there is a line out the door - you have to go to Wellston for that.  The idea that OKC isn't ready for the concept is laughable, is central TX barbecue too exotic for us provincials?

----------


## Roger S

> The idea that OKC isn't ready for the concept is laughable, is central TX barbecue too exotic for us provincials?


Yes

----------


## Jersey Boss

I never thought that having a well stocked whiskey bar was a good idea for a BBQ joint. Too much of getting out of your lane so to speak. Never once when hitting up Q joints when in different areas of the country do I factor in what kind of or even if they sell alcoholic beverages.

----------


## RedDollar

> The idea that OKC isn't ready for the concept is laughable, is central TX barbecue too exotic for us provincials?


Yeah,  especially when the exact definition of " exotic " is applied 




> exotic adjective
> ex​ot​ic | \ ig-ˈz-tik
> \
> Definition of exotic
> 
>  (Entry 1 of 2)
> 1 : introduced from another country : *not native to the place where found*

----------


## Roger S

> I never thought that having a well stocked whiskey bar was a good idea for a BBQ joint. Too much of getting out of your lane so to speak. Never once when hitting up Q joints when in different areas of the country do I factor in what kind of or even if they sell alcoholic beverages.


Same, it's definitely not true to the Texas model where Lone Star beer and Big Red soda are the must haves, but I've tried a few of the whiskey of the months at Maple's and enjoyed every one of them.

----------


## ctchandler

> If you've taken the time to look at the Texas Monthly top joints,   notice that almost all of them are open at 11 am till they run out of meat.     They don't even try to serve dinner.     And like Butcher BBQ, a lot of them are only open 3 or 4 days a  week.     I think that's the key to quality.    But I'm not sure Oklahoma City is ready for that.


Red Dollar,
Most of you are too young to remember Beasley's at NW 63rd and Western, but he ran out of meat often and normally posted a sign that said, "Out of Meat, gone fishing".  This was in the late 60's to early 70's.  So it's not like we have never experienced it in OKC.
C. T.

----------


## Rover

> Red Dollar,
> Most of you are too young to remember Beasley's at NW 63rd and Western, but he ran out of meat often and normally posted a sign that said, "Out of Meat, gone fishing".  This was in the late 60's to early 70's.  So it's not like we have never experienced it in OKC.
> C. T.


And, at the time, the best bbq in town.  He had the hottest sauce too..but really good.

----------


## RedDollar

> Red Dollar,
> Most of you are too young to remember Beasley's at NW 63rd and Western, but he ran out of meat often and normally posted a sign that said, "Out of Meat, gone fishing".  This was in the late 60's to early 70's.  So it's not like we have never experienced it in OKC.
> C. T.


Well, I was here at that time,   but I did not travel in Nichols Hills circles.

Don't get offended and feel you need to defend OKC.   I'm talkin bout barbecue.

As Roger has said,  Oklahoma barbecue is about pork smoked Kansas City style,  with a sauce that is sweet with a tang.    All the barbecue joints were primarily rib joints.

Central Texas is about beef,  brisket and sausage.     And in the last 10 years they've been extremely innovative.

Nationallly,  central Texas barbecue joints are popping up all over,  from Seattle to Los Angeles to New York City.   They do beef,  on 1000 gallon propane tank smokers,  in central Texas style.

And the smoker builders in Texas, are sending propane tank smokers to Sweden,  Germany,  Belgium ... all over Europe

But there's nothing wrong with some spare ribs covered with sauce.   Which is what I grew up with going to joints in the 60's and 70's like Ben's in Wewoka or Bob's in Ada.     Except there's much more to barbecue, than ribs.

----------


## pkirk

I accidentally crashed their friends and family when they first opened the trailer. Been there more than a few dozen times since they opened the B&M. Maybe two or three of those times have I felt they were 'off'.

Recent trips were a couple Sundays  ago around 3 and Tuesday evening this week at 5:30 -- not close to peak times -- and it was 100% on point. Tuesday, my dad and I went back for a second set of ribs because they were so good (my dad is real picky about ribs to boot). I've also been there at lunch a few weeks ago at 1:30 and by the time I left at 2, the line was full again. 

Because of the nature of the the way BBQ is cooked, BBQ joints will have off days more frequently than other types of restaurants. Which means that, even if you spread your visits out, there's a greater chance you can hit those off days on consecutive visits.

----------


## ctchandler

> And, at the time, the best bbq in town.  He had the hottest sauce too..but really good.


Rover,
And if you asked for extra hot, he provided it.  I loved his sauce.  You're right, his que was really good.
C. T.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I accidentally crashed their friends and family when they first opened the trailer. Been there more than a few dozen times since they opened the B&M. Maybe two or three of those times have I felt they were 'off'.
> 
> Recent trips were a couple Sundays  ago around 3 and Tuesday evening this week at 5:30 -- not close to peak times -- and it was 100% on point. Tuesday, my dad and I went back for a second set of ribs because they were so good (my dad is real picky about ribs to boot). I've also been there at lunch a few weeks ago at 1:30 and by the time I left at 2, the line was full again. 
> 
> Because of the nature of the the way BBQ is cooked, BBQ joints will have off days more frequently than other types of restaurants. Which means that, even if you spread your visits out, there's a greater chance you can hit those off days on consecutive visits.


this has been my experiece also

----------


## Roger S

I'm going to Maple's for lunch today and I've never had a bad experience... So crossing my fingers today isn't my first.

Next Saturday at 7:30 AM I'll be standing in line at Snow's BBQ in Lexington Texas. The two time, and current, Texas Monthly #1 rated BBQ restaurant in Texas.... They'll be sold out by the time most BBQ restaurants are opening.

I was 30th in line at 7:30 AM when I was there in November of 2018. There were about 50 more people in line behind me and they serve the best brisket I have ever eaten.... And I've eaten a lot of brisket as a certified KCBS judge and former BBQ blogger.

----------


## RedDollar

> Next Saturday at 7:30 AM I'll be standing in line at Snow's BBQ in Lexington Texas. ]


I'm envious, very envious ...................... hope you enjoy !

Since Snows opens so early,  there's still time to hit another joint at noon   :Smile:

----------


## Roger S

> I'm envious, very envious ...................... hope you enjoy !
> 
> Since Snows opens so early,  there's still time to hit another joint at noon


It will be Coopers in New Braunfels.  :Wink: 

The first time I went down there we hit 6 places in one day starting at Snow's and ended at Meyer's in Elgin.

----------


## sooner88

> It will be Coopers in New Braunfels. 
> 
> The first time I went down there we hit 6 places in one day starting at Snow's and ended at Meyer's in Elgin.


Have you been to Hard 8 in Stephenville? Curious how that compares to the rest.

----------


## Roger S

> Have you been to Hard 8 in Stephenville? Curious how that compares to the rest.


Have not made it to Hard 8 but hear good things about it and have friends that have and thought it was great.

----------


## Roger S

Well I hate to be the bearer of good news but.... My lunch at Maple's today was as good as it's always been.

The ribs were almost perfect. Super tender but not falling off the bone. Fatty brisket was moist and fork tender. They even had plenty of boats and cups at the sauce and pickle bar.

They were almost at capacity when we left at about 12:15.

 

 

They have changed their ordering system slightly again from my last visit a few months ago. They now give you a number to hang from the paper towel holder at the table and bring your food to you.

----------


## RedDollar

Well, Maples looks good to me ...............  think I'm gonna have to head that way.

----------


## Bullbear

Yummm looks good to me.  I think I will have to hit maples tomorrow.  I am glad to hear some positive reviews out there still.

----------


## Martin

> Well I hate to be the bearer of good news but.... My lunch at Maple's today was as good as it's always been.


that is good to hear!  i'm going to have to make my way over there again soon.

----------


## jccouger

Maybe there was confusion with maples selling bbq and whiskey now, and bates asked for his bbq to be served on the rocks? Lol

----------


## BBatesokc

> Maybe there was confusion with maples selling bbq and whiskey now, and bates asked for his bbq to be served on the rocks? Lol


I'm just glad my last couple of experiences are not 'the norm' for must other patrons. I just can't see myself rolling the dice to eat there at their prices. Maybe the key is to get there right when they start serving lunch, but that's not usually an option for me. Too many other consistently good choices IMO.

----------


## RedDollar

> It will be Coopers in New Braunfels. 
> 
> The first time I went down there we hit 6 places in one day starting at Snow's and ended at Meyer's in Elgin.


You might've been at Snows with these fellas

https://twitter.com/BBQpodcast/statu...750668800?s=19

----------


## RedDollar

Not knowing another place to post this.....


Are barbecue lines just a marketing ploy?

----------


## Martin

went to maples today for lunch and got a bunch of good stuff to go.  all the bbq was really tasty, as usual.  i think the ribs were a little overcooked but certainly nothing disastrous.  this might be sacrilege, but i saw that they now have a chili dog on the menu and decided to try that out... big mistake.  it was definitely one of the worst hot dogs i have ever eaten.  the chili was ok but nothing special.  i'm not exaggerating when i say that the hot dog meat had no seasoning in it. i'm not saying that it could have used more seasoning... i'm saying that the meat literally had no seasoning that i could taste.  i'm not sure it even had salt, let alone curing salt. it was so bad that i wonder if it was some kind of mistake by whoever makes them.

----------


## sooner88

> went to maples today for lunch and got a bunch of good stuff to go.  all the bbq was really tasty, as usual.  i think the ribs were a little overcooked but certainly nothing disastrous.  this might be sacrilege, but i saw that they now have a chili dog on the menu and decided to try that out... big mistake.  it was definitely one of the worst hot dogs i have ever eaten.  the chili was ok but nothing special.  i'm not exaggerating when i say that the hot dog meat had no seasoning in it. i'm not saying that it could have used more seasoning... i'm saying that the meat literally had no seasoning that i could taste.  i'm not sure it even had salt, let alone curing salt. it was so bad that i wonder if it was some kind of mistake by whoever makes them.


I'm pretty sure they're using Schwab dogs, so that it surprising. Must have been a bad batch.

----------


## RedDollar

Texas Monthly barbecue snob was at Maples 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6lwyGwl..._web_copy_link




> bbqsnob
> It’s like @maplesbarbecue is a different restaurant today than the one I had a disappointing meal at earlier this year. Great stuff, especially the brisket. Best I’ve had in OKC.

----------


## RedDollar

https://twitter.com/BBQsnob/status/1...594171909?s=20





> Daniel Vaughn
> @BBQsnob
> Day 95 of #FreshBBQshirt brings us this classic design from @TheSmokingHo
>  as seen outside @maplesbarbecue
>  w/ Pitmaster Zach. #Brisket

----------


## jccouger

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

----------


## jccouger

> We have important news to share - it’s with a ton of conflicting emotions that we’re ending this chapter of Maples Barbecue. It’s been a good ride for our little family. We’re grateful for our pit crew, led by Zach Edge and Antony Rosales, for their passion and commitment working tirelessly every night in pursuit of the magical perfect cook. Thank you to our support staff for your excellence in hospitality and service. We want to thank every single one of you that’s supported this dream of ours. We’re thankful to have had the opportunity to spread some BBQ love around @plazadistrict and OKC.
> 
> If someone feels like they want to step in and continue writing this story you can send business inquiries to info@maplesbarbecue.com
> 
> All our best
> Maples Team @ Maples Barbecue


not good!

----------


## Roger S

On the plus side if you enjoyed their Q... After having a few conversations with Zach after he figured out I was OK BBQ Eaters Anonymous.... Don't be surprised to see him open up his own place.... At the time he mentioned it to me he was talking about the Piedmont area but he has a passion for making BBQ.

----------


## chuck5815

Is this related to the opening of Clark Crew?

----------


## Pete

They are closed as of today.

----------


## RedDollar

Anyone think location played a role here ?

I also wonder if Clarks Crew did not influence this decision.

Or is just that central Texas barbecue is not appreciated here ?

All that said,   there's joints in Texas that made the last Texas monthly top 50 that have closed.    Its not a big deal in the restaurant industry.

----------


## Pete

Maples was quite ambitious and I always admire that.

I always feel the pain of someone who has put their heart, soul and tons of money into something that doesn't work out.

And Todd Woodruff is simply one of the nicest people around.  Fortunately for him, Waffle Champion and Nonesuch as smash successes.

----------


## TheirTheir

IMO their fatal mistake was not including fries and a solid burger from the very beginning. Perhaps that goes against some BBQ creed, but the reality is the Plaza is not a cheap location to run a restaurant and lunch groups need options, as not everyone is obsessed with brisket.

----------


## catcherinthewry

Hate to hear this. Although it wasn't as consistent as I'd like they had the best brisket that I've had in OKC in a long time.

----------


## Roger S

> IMO their fatal mistake was not including fries and a solid burger from the very beginning. Perhaps that goes against some BBQ creed, but the reality is the Plaza is not a cheap location to run a restaurant and lunch groups need options, as not everyone is obsessed with brisket.


I was mostly there for lunch and they always appeared to have a good lunch crowd.... The handful of times I ate there in the evening before going to Saint's to catch a Jazz show they were pretty slow.

----------


## catch22

I don't think it was a good fit for the hipster crowd in the Plaza. Especially as meatless, vegan, and small portions are somewhat defining characteristics of that group.  That's pretty much the opposite of what a BBQ joint has to offer. Sad to see them go.

----------


## RedDollar

> Texas Monthly barbecue snob was at Maples 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B6lwyGwl..._web_copy_link


I guess good words from the Texas barbecue snob , is the kiss of death in Oklahoma    :Wink: 

Me, I would've left the whiskey bar out,  found another location,  not spend any money on creating an atmosphere,  and not trying to serve dinner from the get go.

I start with some place like in this tweet,  build a cook shack off to the side,  and work from there 

https://twitter.com/things4gottenok/...378853376?s=20

But I don't know chit from shinola about how to make money in that business.   Just another worthless opinion on a message forum.

----------


## Pete

The restaurant business is beyond tough.

I know so many people in that business well and I'm told over and over again that fully half the places in OKC aren't making much if any profit.

And with all the added competition, many are getting pushed over the edge.

----------


## BridgeBurner

Dude, what??
I wouldn't call myself a regular, but I went as often as my wallet and waistline allowed (probably once a month) and it was almost ALWAYS busy- at least around lunchtime.
I remember routinely driving or walking by to check on progress while they were working on the buildout as well as disavowing any food review from Louis Fowler after he gave this place a bad review.
Such a huge loss, hands down the best bbq in the metro and I would much rather walk to Maples than drive 45 mins to Wellston.
This is the saddest a restaurant closing has ever made me, I am about to take a personal day and go home to mourn  :Frown:

----------


## Roger S

> Such a huge loss, hands down the best bbq in the metro and I would much rather walk to Maples than drive 45 mins to Wellston.
> This is the saddest a restaurant closing has ever made me, I am about to take a personal day and go home to mourn


If you don't mind going to Edmond.... Go try Deckle Smokehouse or Texlahoma... They are both putting out similar product.

----------


## TheTravellers

> ... any food review from Louis Fowler ...


Nobody should ever place any importance (or even really read) Fowler's reviews - they're poorly written, he's not funny/interesting, he gets one item at one visit, and it's usually not their best item, and they're more of an ego-stroking exercise than a food/restaurant review.

----------


## Roger S

> Nobody should ever place any importance (or even really read) Fowler's reviews - they're poorly written, he's not funny/interesting, he gets one item at one visit, and it's usually not their best item, and they're more of an ego-stroking exercise than a food/restaurant review.


Not to mention it's a satire website... How can you take reviews from a satire website seriously?

----------


## BridgeBurner

> If you don't mind going to Edmond.... Go try Deckle Smokehouse or Texlahoma... They are both putting out similar product.


My folks live close to Deckle, I'm going to have to give it a try




> Nobody should ever place any importance (or even really read) Fowler's reviews - they're poorly written, he's not funny/interesting, he gets one item at one visit, and it's usually not their best item, and they're more of an ego-stroking exercise than a food/restaurant review.


Haha his maple's review made me wish physical harm upon the man, I don't think I've looked at the Lost Ogle since but I've seen him around OKC

----------


## TheTravellers

> Not to mention it's a satire website... How can you take reviews from a satire website seriously?


To be fair, they have some decent reporting occasionally.  I'm not sure what they want to be - they have podcasts that appear to be pretty interesting (I don't listen to podcasts, I'd rather read than listen), restaurant "reviews", satire articles, actual decent news articles.  I'd say his reviews might be satirical versions of real reviews, but I've had comments that I've made about how bad his writing is taken down, so he thinks he's a serious writer.

Anyway, back to BBQ, you mentioned Deckle and we went there once and were not impressed (I think my review is on here in their thread somewhere), and I think we might be going there again unwillingly, what would you recommend?

----------


## Roger S

> Anyway, back to BBQ, you mentioned Deckle and we went there once and were not impressed (I think my review is on here in their thread somewhere), and I think we might be going there again unwillingly, what would you recommend?


I go there for the brisket and beef ribs... Pretty sure they are also making their sausages in house. So if you are a fan of sausages give them a try.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I go there for the brisket and beef ribs... Pretty sure they are also making their sausages in house. So if you are a fan of sausages give them a try.


Apparently I had a rib, some brisket, and some sides when I was there, and thought they were both decent (only side we liked was the green apple coleslaw), so we're in alignment.  :Smile:   Not usually a sausage fan, but might try some there if we have to go, thanks.

----------


## Martin

uggh... that's sad news for me, since maples had become my favorite bbq spot in town.  glad that i got to make it over there in december!

----------


## OKC Guy

Darn, hate to hear this.  I think it had to be the major expenses of building and getting open with no revenue.  Bills come due eventually.  

Also location was more centered to close by residents due to parking.  I think had it been on Classen or NWE or a better road traffic/parking wise then it makes it.  It was great for locals but hard locale for anyone outside of that.  

Wonder what becomes of this building now?  Loved the paint scheme.

----------


## Pete

The good news is a ton was spent to completely renovate that building.

And spaces in the Plaza don't stay vacant for long.

----------


## BridgeBurner

> Also location was more centered to close by residents due to parking.  I think had it been on Classen or NWE or a better road traffic/parking wise then it makes it.  It was great for locals but hard locale for anyone outside of that.


A fair point, I probably walked to Maples at least as much as I drove- parking in the plaza is a pain.

I wonder what concept will go in there though.
We already have mexican, pizza, burgers, upscale-ish (Prichard), sandwiches, and ramen- I felt like Maples really rounded out the options on the plaza, especially once Mexican Radio went in.

My guess would be either a straight up bar- which would be questionable with that 2 story arcade bar going in on the eastern edge of the plaza.
Or maybe a sushi place.

----------


## Pete

^

Can't really do a full-on bar due to the zoning in that area, which is why there aren't any in the Plaza.  Saints is the closest but they sell food and have to derive a significant percentage of their revenue from that, per the zoning.  Same with Oak & Ore and everyone else there.

----------


## PaddyShack

> ^
> 
> Can't really do a full-on bar due to the zoning in that area, which is why there aren't any in the Plaza.  Saints is the closest but they sell food and have to derive a significant percentage of their revenue from that, per the zoning.  Same with Oak & Ore and everyone else there.


Is that a percentage of actual revenue must meet the requirement? For instance, if a place offers food, but the patrons only ever buy alcohol, would they face fines or something?

----------


## Pete

> Is that a percentage of actual revenue must meet the requirement? For instance, if a place offers food, but the patrons only ever buy alcohol, would they face fines or something?


Yes, they have to routinely provide numbers with supporting documentation.

It's based on total sales.  This is the main thing that got Kong's in Norman in trouble to the point of being shut down.  

With ABC-2 zoning, at least 51% of your gross sales must be for food.  And these places are not restricted by distance from schools or churches.

ABC-3 does not have a restriction on the % of alcohol sales but is much harder to obtain and applications for such are generally met with a great deal of protest from surrounding businesses and residences.

My understanding is you can only get an ABC-2 alcohol permit in the Plaza, thus all operations down there have to derive the majority of their revenue from food, not alcohol.

----------


## Roger S

Is Scorecards not a bar?

----------


## Pete

> Is Scorecards not a bar?


True!  It may have been grandfathered in.

----------


## BridgeBurner

Interesting to know on the zoning, thanks for the info.

Surprising to hear that both Saints and Oak and Ore have 50% of their revenue coming from food.
I went to Saint's a week or so ago and the service was so bad that I honestly may never go back and just suck it up to pay $9/beer at Oak and Ore anytime I am on a wait-list for a table.

Will the revenue from the arcade games count towards the 51% non-alcohol at the new place?

----------


## TheirTheir

Easy fix: $2 drinks and $15 burgers. Ha!

----------


## PaddyShack

> Easy fix: $2 drinks and $15 burgers. Ha!


I could go for this! Haha, though having drinks cheaper means larger volume.

----------


## Pete

> Will the revenue from the arcade games count towards the 51% non-alcohol at the new place?


Don't think so.

And obviously, some places skirt the rules and fudge their food v. alcohol sales numbers.

----------


## Bullbear

Scorecards most likely got grandfathered due to the fact they were a 3.2 beer only bar prior to liquor law changes.

----------


## GoldFire

Hopefully something good moves into that space. I really love what they did with the building.

----------


## mustang_rr

I am really sad to see Maples close, it was the best barbecue in Oklahoma. I think location selection doomed it before it ever opened. There is no parking and it was not a fit in a hipster neighborhood. Zach knew what he was doing, and they had great smokers. I wish they would move to a new location and keep going, but I don't get to pick these things.

----------


## Bullbear

I do think Parking is a huge factor in the closing.  when I think of people who want good BBQ I see people who also are turned off by lack of parking and having to hunt for a spot and walk.  I love their Brisket its been my favorite in Oklahoma. I still need to try Clarks.

----------


## dankrutka

It's possible parking is a problem, but it's also worth pointing out that they are in an area with a lot of foot traffic (even if being west of Indiana lowers it some). That's an advantage. I'm not sure why they closed, but it's really easy to blame parking until you realize that some of the most successful restaurants in OKC are their neighbors... and also had little parking.

----------


## TheirTheir

Yes, many of the people who work in the Plaza are hipsters, but the majority of its patrons are not (Saint's excluded). Unless you view all people under 30 as meat-loathing salad drinkers, claiming that Maples wasn't a success because of vegan diets is a bit comical. During lunch the Plaza is filled with business types of all ages and in the evenings is filled with families and people of every walk of life.

----------


## GoGators

yea, definitely not buying the parking argument. Correlation does not imply causation.

----------


## Pete

One issue IMO is that it never became a hang-out spot.

Most the places in the Plaza are 'social dining' setups where people stay and drink; they don't just come in to eat and leave.

Look at The Mule, Empire, The Press, New State Burgers, Goro.

----------


## dankrutka

To Pete's point, hanging out tends to be more particular to restaurants in walkable neighborhoods. I remember people saying the inside was pretty bare and not very inviting. Maybe that was a cause.

----------


## TheirTheir

If Maples would have tried to be the Iron Starr of the Plaza, I think it might have worked. Props for trying to stay true the simple BBQ aesthetic, but to Pete's point, I certainly never wanted to hang out there very long.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I have to say I wasn’t a big fan of the interior but I think OKBBQanon stated that it was modeled from central Texas bbq joints.

----------


## BoulderSooner

maples "problem"   

is that people in this city (state)   dont really want to pay for BBQ

----------


## Jersey Boss

> maples "problem"   
> 
> is that people in this city (state)   dont really want to pay for BBQ


The lines of people who live outside of Wellston to purchase similarly priced Q at BUTCHERS tends to negate that position.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> The lines of people who live outside of Wellston to purchase similarly priced Q at BUTCHRERS tends to negate that position.


i go to butchers stand  about every other week      there are rarely any lines

----------


## Jersey Boss

When i go on Sat. between 12 and 1 I am usually standing in one. Just my own personal observation. YMMV. One thing for certain is their business is thriving with similar prices. 
BURN up in Tulsa also seems to do well with premium pricing.

----------


## Mballard85

> i go to butchers stand  about every other week      there are rarely any lines


I have never not experienced a line at Butchers Stand.

----------


## Pete

Clark Crew is massive and is packing them in.

----------


## BBatesokc

> i go to butchers stand  about every other week      there are rarely any lines


Opposite here. I've literally never been and there not be some sort of line (from fairly short to "Good God").

----------


## liirogue

I guess I'll be one of the few not surprised they closed. I found the BBQ to be disappointing- the brisket was overly fatty (over half of the serving was fat) and the pulled pork was dry with little flavor. The sides were forgettable in their blandness. I was with four others and none were particularly satisfied.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I have never not experienced a line at Butchers Stand.


i will say i ususally go at "off" hours       

i am glad to hear that they often have lines ... i love their Q and hope they continue to do well

----------


## RedDollar

> I have to say I wasn’t a big fan of the interior but I think OKBBQanon stated that it was modeled from central Texas bbq joints.


You lookin for atmosphere ?

The 8th best barbecue joint per Texas Monthly  

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7W9OIsB..._web_copy_link

----------


## jedicurt

> maples "problem"   
> 
> is that people in this city (state)   dont really want to pay for BBQ


no. people in this city (state) don't really want to pay for inconsistent BBQ.   that was Maples problem, it was a completely different dinning experience every time i was there, this it was good, it was great, but many times it was far less than good.

----------


## Roger S

> I have to say I wasn’t a big fan of the interior but I think OKBBQanon stated that it was modeled from central Texas bbq joints.


The meat definitely was and the exterior paint scheme was the same colors reversed of Franklin's in Austin.... I've never seen a whiskey bar in a Central Texas joint.

Franklins Street View - Click Here
Maple's Street View - Click Here

I think some of the problems they may have had are that the concept is different than what Oklahoma is used to. Having been to all the old school cathedrals of BBQ in Texas and experienced it myself. I totally understand how it can be confusing and Maple's had attempted simplifying it. 

There are still places in Texas where you go into a separate smoke filled room with big holding/warming pits for the meat and you order and pay for, your meats by the pound there. You then go to another line and pay for your sides and drinks separately.... That would never fly here but you go to Kreuz or Smitty's in Lockhart and that's exactly how it works.

I also think our hipster crowd may be a whole lot different than the Austin hipster crowd where part of hipster cred is how many lines you have stood in to get BBQ. Which is one of the reasons I never took the plunge and went into the business here despite friends, several members here, and even Pete offering to introduce me to possible financial backers, to bring this concept to OKC. 

And my concept would have been more similar to Maple's original concept which was more like John Meuller's Worlds Largest Outdoor Party concept in Austin before he got shut down for not paying taxes. Which was abandoned by Maple's to move to Plaza... I don't know why they made that decision because most days they were posting that they had sold out.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You lookin for atmosphere ?
> 
> The 8th best barbecue joint per Texas Monthly  
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7W9OIsB..._web_copy_link


Actually that is pretty cool. I could dig that over Maples just for the environment it looks like a nice intimate place. 

I don’t know what it is I just didn’t like the interior but it hardly bothered me enough to really stew on it. I kept going back and didn’t think much of it. The food wasn’t spectacular as it was hyped up to be when it was a food truck(I never ate there until it was ‘brick and mortar’) but it was decent enough. Plus I like the Plaza district and I love BBQ.

Other than that I never experienced any issues. Parking was easy. Good staff. I am surprised this placed closed but Pete has said they weren’t doing much business during evening hours. I only went during lunch or before 5pm.

----------


## Rivalyn

> The lines of people who live outside of Wellston to purchase similarly priced Q at BUTCHERS tends to negate that position.


Yeah, I think you just have to have a markedly better product than just the standard brisket any BBQ place can produce. Places like Texlahoma that sell out more often than not seem to really focus on a quality product. Aka not your standard meat that shows a consistent diamond pattern and oftentimes tastes like it's been reheated after being smoked. That's why I was surprised by the place in Davis, OK that seems well rated and busy as the brisket was your normal standard to my taste. The places I enjoy, the brisket slides apart almost like a really well done pot roast or pulled pork versus separating along weird geometric tear lines.

----------


## RedDollar

> And my concept would have been more similar to Maple's original concept which was more like John Meuller's Worlds Largest Outdoor Party concept in Austin before he got shut down for not paying taxes. Which was abandoned by Maple's to move to Plaza... I don't know why they made that decision because most days they were posting that they had sold out.


But Austin does not have the winter weather issues we have here.   They have very few days like we're havin today.  Even though,  Texans still line up for barbecue in 110* heat in the summer.   I hear Louis Mueller will give away beer to people in his line in the summer.   This is why Butcher BBQ is now enclosed. 

This Texas barbecue we're seeing today,  has largely come about after 2010. (  Or after Aaron Franklin )   He and John Lewis changed Texas barbecue.   Yes, some of those meat market barbecue joints in central Texas have been operating for forever, but what Franklin did was something new.

And its evolving again.    A couple of Houston fellas do this podcast.   They travel the entire state of Texas,  and have even gone to the Carolinas,  reviewing barbecue.   In their latest ,  they talk about how there's now many joints in Texas doing Franklin style brisket and now many are becoming more creative to differentiate their joints. 

Breakfast tacos/burritos made from barbecue meats is also gaining.    More joints are serving breakfast.   How much better would that be than Sonic or Braums ?

At 7:35 they begin talking trends in Texas barbecue, like high priced brisket    :Smile:     And discuss whether too much central Texas barbecue at 16:40

https://bryannorton.podbean.com/e/ep-134-qa/

----------


## Martin

> Which was abandoned by Maple's to move to Plaza... I don't know why they made that decision because most days they were posting that they had sold out.


if i remember right, maple's trailer was closed during the winter... maybe they thought there was an advantage to a year-round operation.  other than that, it seemed to be doing pretty well in midtown.

----------


## Executionist

> maples "problem"   
> 
> is that people in this city (state)   dont really want to pay for BBQ


Clark Crew in OKC invalidates this comment.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Clark Crew in OKC invalidates this comment.


I should have added   "Central Texas style"   to my first post ...    but also 




how long has it been open??      


get back to me in 6 months        for the record i hope that i am wrong

----------


## BBatesokc

> Clark Crew in OKC invalidates this comment.


Clark Crew just validates that we'll apparently pay a lot for mediocre BBQ, IMO.

----------


## Richard at Remax

This thread belongs in the Politics forum

----------


## chuck5815

> Clark Crew just validates that we'll apparently pay a lot for mediocre BBQ, IMO.


Meh, I thought it was excellent the two times I ate at CC. 

And I dont normally get excited about Salad Bars or Deviled Eggs, but CC knows what it is doing in those areas.

----------


## Roger S

> This thread belongs in the Politics forum


Any thread on BBQ or chili probably does... No other two foods divide people more quickly.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Any thread on BBQ or chili probably does... No other two foods divide people more quickly.


Would also like to add pizza to the two you mention.

----------


## Martin

> Would also like to add pizza to the two you mention.


pizza is pretty much settled... everybody knows that chicago deep dish is the best.

*slowly backs away*

----------


## Roger S

> pizza is pretty much settled... everybody knows that chicago deep dish is the best.
> 
> *slowly backs away*


I took this a step further... Go to The Heat in Edmond and order it with the Confused Crust.... It's Chicago Style with a New York Style crust.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Any thread on BBQ or chili probably does... No other two foods divide people more quickly.


3 words, In n Out

----------


## Roger S

> 3 words, In n Out


Well technically that's a restaurant..... But I do agree even discussing restaurants often times turns more heated than politics.

----------


## Martin

> I took this a step further... Go to The Heat in Edmond and order it with the Confused Crust.... It's Chicago Style with a New York Style crust.


wow... now that's something that could make people on all sides of that argument angry.

----------


## jedicurt

> wow... now that's something that could make people on all sides of that argument angry.


just make sure to add pineapple to that

----------


## Jersey Boss

> pizza is pretty much settled... everybody knows that chicago deep dish is the best.
> 
> *slowly backs away*


Chicago style "pizza" is a casserole,  not a pie.

----------


## Martin

> Chicago style "pizza" is a casserole,  not a pie.

----------


## Martin

> just make sure to add pineapple to that


ha... perfect!

----------


## Will Dearborn

I ate at Maples at least a dozen times and each time was different: food ranged from bad to really good. The price (good BBQ isn't cheap) coupled with bad experiences meant I never went back.

They probably left $ on the table with the inconsistent bar service too: I never saw the bar busy and it always seemed like the bartender didn't know what they were doing.

----------


## shartel_ave

Is there any word on what use to be Maples BBQ?  Such great property with a great mural!!!

Sorry if this topic has been addressed.

----------

